# Info on who fits/who does not - for FJ - post here if you've been



## Selket

I went through some of the threads here and compiled info on who said they fit and who didn't for FJ.  I hope it is ok to try to paste the info in this first thread.  It would be helpful if the thread *isn't used for debate* but just to post info on whether you attempted to ride (especially if you are bigger/taller) and if you were allowed or turned away!

*Here are the reports I compiled from other threads:*

I attempted to ride it tonight. I am 5'9", 230 and carry most of my weight in the upper half of my body. I was not able to get my third click in the seat and then escorted out what I called the "fat people door."

Now since I've been on it (twice) I'm only 5'10" 140lb... and *I* felt cramped in that seat.
New here but I just wanted to add my opinion since I have actually dealt with the Forbidden seats. Chest and stomach size can be roughly 48-49 inches. Anything above will NOT fit. This is only if you are proportionately overweight. If you have a large chest or stomach that sticks out then you may not fit even at that size. A large rear can also cause a problem since the harness fits snugly against your thighs.

I went again yesterday. My weigh in before going was 258 pounds. My height again, is 6'3. Waist size 38 with a size XL upper. I still felt hunched forward in the seat, and this time I noticed the harness pressing more on my upper pectorals, with still plenty of room around my stomach. I was turned away again.
Just wanted to add our info: Greg was able to ride and he's 6'1" and around 260 lbs. They pulled him out of line to be tested every time and he easily got the 3 clicks.
6 Feet exactly here, and under 300 pounds. I did not get 3 clicks.

me and my buddy that went are both around 6'2", i think he may be close to 6'4" and we got on with no questions. My height is in my torso, his are in the legs, so I think that as long as your not Shaq your good

I just wanted to post - I got to ride Forbidden Journey on Saturday. 

So for all you ladies of the, ahem, bustier variety, who are somewhere around 5'6" and roughly 227lbs - there's hope! (also, sorry for the tmi, but I'm about a 40DD - and, in my opinion, that makes a big difference in how the harness will fit you).

DH is 5'7" and around 230 lbs, but yep, they caught him around the shoulders and chest. He tried 2 separate days, different attendants, and they couldn't push the harness down far enough to hear 3 clicks.

We rode the Forbidden Journey a couple of times each morning. The largest people in our group were men. One was 6'3" and weighs 230 lbs. The other is 6'1" and weighs 210 lbs. We also had another man that was 5'10" and weighs at least 230. All men were able to ride this ride without any problems.

i'm 5'9" 240 lbs. let me add that they did pull me out of line to sit in the test seat, they were very nice about it and had my whole family "tested". 2nd time in line, they pulled me out again, but i told them that i rode it once already and got the 3 clicks.

I am one person who couldn't fit. I am 5ft 6in and o nly 225 lbs. But weight is in belly and butt. DH has belly and no butt. He fit fine and is 5ft 7in.

I am 6'0 and 250lbs. Not a very muscular chest, but a fat belly. I'm a FATTIE. I said the word fattie...report me! Whiners.  Anyway, I'm a fattie and I rode it just fine. It goes on your chest. Bigger than 52 inches and you won't be able to ride. Now if you're like my ex-wife and your belly goes into your chest...that could be a problem.

My son is 6'3", weighs 245 lbs and he rode FJ last Saturday with no problems. My daughter & I are both size 16 and we had no problems.

I was lucky, and knowing of the issues of size in this ride, made a beeline for the test seats outside the line. No dice. It really is body dimensions, not weight. I was traveling with my friend and my DH. DH is the same height as me (6'0")and outweighs me, but is a slim build with a long torso. He barely made it and had to shimmy around to keep his shoulders from preventing the bar from fully coming down. My friend wears the same size as me, but is 5'2" and had no trouble whatsoever. I couldn't fit. My friend and I have traded shirts and pants (she hemmed them up first, lol) with no issues. 

I was able to ride Sunday! I am 5'1" and 235. I tried the test seats outisde of the ride on Saturday and did not get a green light. DH and I waited in line with my mom on Sunday and I decided to try the test seats inside. Worst thing they could say is that I didn't fit, which I already knew. I got the harness down one click myself and the TM asked if I minded if she pushed on the harness. Of course I said I didn't and she got it to click three times.

Today they were not pressing on the harness at all. They had 5 people within 2 minutes of me that all wanted to see a manager/lead because they waited 45 minutes to find out they couldn't ride. These were all individuals from different parties. A few days ago I got three clicks and now I got 1. Still on a strict diet and I didn't gain any weight since then. I've gone from 50 inch chest and stomach to 48 inches. So now it depends how much they want to push on the harness.


----------



## Albytaps

I'm wondering if I will fit in the FJ ride so hopefully we can get a streamlined report thread going here.

No arguing in this thread please.  

I feel like I'm borderline to fit onto the FJ ride, my dimensions are:

Male
6'2"  -  265lbs
waist - 42
chest - 50"
gut - 50"
thighs - should not be an issue with me

I will have my first attempt at FJ next Thursday July 2nd and will report back soon after.


----------



## damo

Here is a link to a thread someone else tried to start.  The person did a good job with compiling stats from other posts.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2489210


----------



## Albytaps

Hmm, thanks Damo.  It seems like the only topics that stick around are the controversial ones.


----------



## Metro West

damo said:


> Here is a link to a thread someone else tried to start.  The person did a good job with compiling stats from other posts.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2489210


 I went ahead and merged the two threads since they are similar.


----------



## bubba's mom

Metro West said:


> I went ahead and merged the two threads since they are similar.



woohoo.....you rock!

Thanks!


----------



## Slacking

From the locked thread:



> Probably. Seems like people with chests under 49" and pants waist sizes under 46" have been able to ride.



My waist is 42 inches, chest is less than 50. I'm 6 feet, and at the time was 275 pounds (270 now, yay).  I did not fit.


----------



## Clifton

I'm 5'9", 230-35 with a max 47" chest, same with gut (unless I suck it up lol) and 40" waist. And I just rode FJ 

They didn't even get me on the test seats as we all slid by. I actually find the seats more comfy then the coaster seats (Hulk/DC). Maybe I went where the TMs weren't by the book or it was luck.


----------



## ilovefh

Selket said:


> I went through some of the threads here and compiled info on who said they fit and who didn't for FJ.  I hope it is ok to try to paste the info in this first thread.  It would be helpful if the thread *isn't used for debate* but just to post info on whether you attempted to ride (especially if you are bigger/taller) and if you were allowed or turned away!
> 
> 
> *I was able to ride Sunday! I am 5'1" and 235. I tried the test seats outisde of the ride on Saturday and did not get a green light. DH and I waited in line with my mom on Sunday and I decided to try the test seats inside. Worst thing they could say is that I didn't fit, which I already knew. I got the harness down one click myself and the TM asked if I minded if she pushed on the harness. Of course I said I didn't and she got it to click three times.
> *



This is me!  Just for a little added info...I am fairly large chested, but it was my thighs that the harness got stuck on.  And because of this we didn't buy the picture...the harness squished my thighs and made them look like huge pancakes!


----------



## phamton

Selket said:


> It would be helpful if the thread *isn't used for debate* but just to post info on whether you attempted to ride (especially if you are bigger/taller) and if you were allowed or turned away!



Remember that this thread is not for debating but for listing if you could ride or not and your size.  Any posts that bring up arguments will be deleted and infractions given for "restarting a closed thread."  The last thread debating this was closed so please do not add any arguments into this one.

Now on to my husband's experience.  He is 6'1" and 275 lbs.  His pants size is 44" waist.  He was able to ride.


----------



## kytiam

I had serious doubts whether I would be able to ride while planning this trip and while standing in line, but I got to ride!!!! 
I'm female, shaped a little like the dancing smilie guy at the end of the previous sentence.  5'4" 220 pounds. Size 18W to 20W depending on the brand. Mostly belly and butt--not much bust that isn't fat. The first day I rode, I was wearing lightweight cotton shorts and fit fine. The second day I wore bluejean short with embellished pockets, etc. and it was a bit tighter.
Also, DH who is 5'7" got to ride. He won't tell me what he weighs, but he recently purchased size 42" shorts and 18" neck shirts.


----------



## CLPClarinet

I could ride:

Height: 5'5"
Biggest part of chest: 42"
Waist: 37"
Biggest part around hips/stomach/butt: 47"

the tightest part was around my thighs, but my upper body had plenty of room.


----------



## phamton

kytiam said:


> I had serious doubts whether I would be able to ride while planning this trip and while standing in line, but I got to ride!!!!



Yay!!!


----------



## bubba's mom

ilovefh said:


> This is me!  Just for a little added info...I am fairly large chested, but it was my thighs that the harness got stuck on.  And because of this we didn't buy the picture...the harness squished my thighs and made them look like huge pancakes!



At least you DID get to ride! 

I never thought of the difference between denim shorts & jersey shorts....


----------



## MadeToLove

Just got back today.

I rode FJ 4 times.  I'm not the biggest person who got to ride it, but I do have rather large thighs.

Day one, rides 1 & 2,  Got the harness down three clicks on my own, no problems

Day two, ride 3  Harness stopped at two clicks but they asked if it was okay to click the third, no problem, no pain.  I think my problem that day was a). my thighs were on the outer edge (I was thinking they's get caught if closer to middle) and I had things in my pockets.  But I got to ride

Day three, ride 4  Same problem as day before, two clicks. They didn't force it down though, and didn't say anything as it wasn't jiggling when they tugged so I was ok.

So my suggestion for big thighs....  Keep them closer to the center where the harness is a bit roomier for the thigh area and take everything out of thigh area pockets.

(Sorry, I'm not willing to give you guys my dimentions at this time.... a girl has to have some secrets)


----------



## TaylorsDad

Hey Made, 
How about a full trip report?


----------



## MadeToLove

TaylorsDad said:


> Hey Made,
> How about a full trip report?



I'll get to it, got to catch up on threads first, but I had an awesome time (minus the heat exhaustion) and will share, promise.


----------



## orlandoinside

I rode it without even expecting to! I went through the que line just to take pictures. I had a large camera sack around my waist like a fanny bag. I figured once I got to the ride they would tell me I could not because of my bag and I'll be shown the exit.

But they did not. So I hopped in the seat and they slammed the harness right down on my camera bag, ouch! 

I'm 5 foot 11, 170 lbs. I fit easy, but my shoulders did not touch the top of the harness because the camera bag was holding it up a bit, like not enough clicks down.

So, if you have a waist bag and it's on the front of your waist, it's going to get smashed down by the harness thing. I don't think you have enough room to turn it so it's on the side of your hip.


----------



## Disney Padawan

MadeToLove said:


> Just got back today.
> 
> I rode FJ 4 times.  I'm not the biggest person who got to ride it, but I do have rather large thighs.
> 
> Day one, rides 1 & 2,  Got the harness down three clicks on my own, no problems
> 
> Day two, ride 3  Harness stopped at two clicks but they asked if it was okay to click the third, no problem, no pain.  I think my problem that day was a). my thighs were on the outer edge (I was thinking they's get caught if closer to middle) and I had things in my pockets.  But I got to ride
> 
> *Day three, ride 4  Same problem as day before, two clicks. They didn't force it down though, and didn't say anything as it wasn't jiggling when they tugged so I was ok.*
> So my suggestion for big thighs....  Keep them closer to the center where the harness is a bit roomier for the thigh area and take everything out of thigh area pockets.
> 
> (Sorry, I'm not willing to give you guys my dimentions at this time.... a girl has to have some secrets)



Hi, so are you saying you got to ride on day 3 with only 2 clicks? If so, then that's great that they're finally doing this!!! That can only mean that more people will get to ride!!!


----------



## MadeToLove

Disney Padawan said:


> Hi, so are you saying you got to ride on day 3 with only 2 clicks? If so, then that's great that they're finally doing this!!! That can only mean that more people will get to ride!!!



Yes, but I wouldn't get too excited about it.  I think the oversite may have been lazy TM syndrome.  They tugged, it didn't move, they didn't care.  but the TM the day before pushed in a bit.  Every TM is going to have a different tolerance level. 

I would say that I'm overweight, maybe even obese technically, but I don't look that big compared to some because my weight is evenly distributed.  I was never pulled out of line to try the seats, and I would have been fine if I didn't have all that stuff in my cargo pants pockets and had sqeezed my thighs closer to the center.  I'm only saying this because I don't want someone getting their hopes up that they've loosened up the standards.


----------



## sillysassy

I just got back home too. I was able to ride and having so  much anxiety about not being able to get on the FJ ( due to weight/size) . Husband rode too, and both of us are   overweight too. The first day I went on was Sunday  the 20th , I did the test seat out front and fit, though it was tight.  Inside I actually asked if I should do the test seat again, and she (attendant)  says "no, your ok". 
cool!!    rode it and it was awesome!! 

 The second time we went on was Monday the 21st. We went right into castle after a long delay( due to technical problems we assume)and Both DH and I got pulled to try the test seat first...  we were ok... and got to ride again


----------



## chataro

Just got back from IOA and ended up with a great surprise.  I'm 6'3" and go about 265 right now.  I'm just a big sized guy that wears a 42-44 waist and 2x tall shirts.  Well after reading all the doom and gloom, I truly expected not to be able to ride FJ.  DW and me beelined to the test seats outside, and just as I expected, RED Light of death.  TM even came up to check and they confirmed my doom.  Well, wanted to let DW ride, plus see the inside of castle, so we headed to single rider line.  

3 min. later, we approached the inside test seats and the TM asked me if I rode it before and I said "no and I also already received my fate outside".  He though told me to have a seat and lets make sure.  THREE clicks later, I was good to go!!!!

2 min. later, DW and I lucked out and got to ride the same car.  Incredible ride!!!   Best part of the whole thing was that when we left the castle, I decided to go to the TM outside and let her know that I made it.  She was happy for me and then asked if we did the single rider line and we said yes. She then asked if we would like a tour of the castle to see the rooms we missed.  We said "Nah". . . .I mean who would want that????   Just kidding.  We loved going through it on our own little personal tour.  Emails will be written for this wonderful TM.  Made our day.

So the moral of the story is. . . Red light outside doesn't mean you're dead.  Don't give up hope until you test the inside "official" seats.  I'm glad the TM encouraged me to do it or I would have missed out on the NEW best ride in Orlando.


----------



## cottonwoodgal

kytiam said:


> I had serious doubts whether I would be able to ride while planning this trip and while standing in line, but I got to ride!!!!
> I'm female, shaped a little like the dancing smilie guy at the end of the previous sentence.  5'4" 220 pounds. Size 18W to 20W depending on the brand. Mostly belly and butt--not much bust that isn't fat. The first day I rode, I was wearing lightweight cotton shorts and fit fine. The second day I wore bluejean short with embellished pockets, etc. and it was a bit tighter.
> Also, DH who is 5'7" got to ride. He won't tell me what he weighs, but he recently purchased size 42" shorts and 18" neck shirts.



Thank you for posting your experience and your weight/sizing!  (It sounds like we might be body doubles!)  There is hope for me to ride Forbidden Journey!


----------



## wheezywhizzy

CLPClarinet said:


> I could ride:
> 
> Height: 5'5"
> Biggest part of chest: 42"
> Waist: 37"
> Biggest part around hips/stomach/butt: 47"
> 
> the tightest part was around my thighs, but my upper body had plenty of room.



If you don't mind me asking how big are your thighs around? Inches wise? You can pm me if you like.


----------



## Albytaps

chataro said:


> Just got back from IOA and ended up with a great surprise.  I'm 6'3" and go about 265 right now.  I'm just a big sized guy that wears a 42-44 waist and 2x tall shirts.  Well after reading all the doom and gloom, I truly expected not to be able to ride FJ.  DW and me beelined to the test seats outside, and just as I expected, RED Light of death.  TM even came up to check and they confirmed my doom.  Well, wanted to let DW ride, plus see the inside of castle, so we headed to single rider line.
> 
> 3 min. later, we approached the inside test seats and the TM asked me if I rode it before and I said "no and I also already received my fate outside".  He though told me to have a seat and lets make sure.  THREE clicks later, I was good to go!!!!
> 
> 2 min. later, DW and I lucked out and got to ride the same car.  Incredible ride!!!   Best part of the whole thing was that when we left the castle, I decided to go to the TM outside and let her know that I made it.  She was happy for me and then asked if we did the single rider line and we said yes. She then asked if we would like a tour of the castle to see the rooms we missed.  We said "Nah". . . .I mean who would want that????   Just kidding.  We loved going through it on our own little personal tour.  Emails will be written for this wonderful TM.  Made our day.
> 
> So the moral of the story is. . . Red light outside doesn't mean you're dead.  Don't give up hope until you test the inside "official" seats.  I'm glad the TM encouraged me to do it or I would have missed out on the NEW best ride in Orlando.



Congrats!  That's great news considering I have similar (very similar) dimensions.  It makes me think I shouldn't even bother with the test seats outside.


----------



## seadd67

sillysassy said:


> I just got back home too. I was able to ride and having so  much anxiety about not being able to get on the FJ ( due to weight/size) . Husband rode too, and both of us are   overweight too. The first day I went on was Sunday  the 20th , I did the test seat out front and fit, though it was tight.  Inside I actually asked if I should do the test seat again, and she (attendant)  says "no, your ok".
> cool!!    rode it and it was awesome!!
> 
> The second time we went on was Monday the 21st. We went right into castle after a long delay( due to technical problems we assume)and Both DH and I got pulled to try the test seat first...  we were ok... and got to ride again



I am so happy for you, so was better then you thought?. We will be there a week from Saturday, and I am a little nervous, just a little I am abig guy but If I dont ride no Biggie, but It would be nice


----------



## texaslover

Hubby was not able to ride last weekend.  He was tested outside the ride and they let him through.  Then they pulled him to test inside and told him he didn't get 3 clicks.  I walked ahead with our party because I thought he was behind me so didn't get to see or suggest they push down the harness.  Apparently if people didn't ask or protest they weren't trying.  He was not that excited about riding and doesn't watch HP so he didn't put up a fight at all and truly didn't care - lol.  I do think it is very randomly enforced.  

DH is 6'4 and between 240-250.  He has a long torso and a midsection that sticks out 4 to 5 inches.  His chest is about 50 and waist 40-42.  He was very close to getting on and I think he probably would have depending on the employees/time/asking to push down on harness/etc.


----------



## knieriem

My husband and I rode fine, but we're pretty average when it comes to body type/size. However I kept staring at a guy in front of me..he was a good 6' 7" with a basketball player type build and he totally fit. Saw him get in the bench in front of me. Not sure how comfortable he was but he fit! I was expecting him not to after reading all the posts on the boards.


----------



## Disney Padawan

MadeToLove said:


> Yes, but I wouldn't get too excited about it.  I think the oversite may have been lazy TM syndrome.  They tugged, it didn't move, they didn't care.  but the TM the day before pushed in a bit.  Every TM is going to have a different tolerance level.
> 
> I would say that I'm overweight, maybe even obese technically, but I don't look that big compared to some because my weight is evenly distributed.  I was never pulled out of line to try the seats, and I would have been fine if I didn't have all that stuff in my cargo pants pockets and had sqeezed my thighs closer to the center.  I'm only saying this because I don't want someone getting their hopes up that they've loosened up the standards.



Thank you so much for posting back. I wish the TM's would remain more consistent but I know that this happens everywhere. Hopefully they do loosen the standards soon so many more can ride.


----------



## schnerk

We went to WWOHP yesterday and had a blast. I was not expecting to be able to ride as I am 6'1" and 275, but I figured I would give it a shot. I was able to get 2 clicks on my own and the TM pressed to get the third. 

There is hope fellow Shrek's...


----------



## Albytaps

schnerk said:


> We went to WWOHP yesterday and had a blast. I was not expecting to be able to ride as I am 6'1" and 275, but I figured I would give it a shot. I was able to get 2 clicks on my own and the TM pressed to get the third.
> 
> There is hope fellow Shrek's...



Right on!


----------



## aubriee

Does anyone know what the biggest butt size to fit is?  Most of my weight is in the stomach, butt, and thighs.  I fit on the Sum of all Thrills at Epcot, but it was a tight fit for the butt.


----------



## EEyorelover22

chataro said:


> Just got back from IOA and ended up with a great surprise.  I'm 6'3" and go about 265 right now.  I'm just a big sized guy that wears a 42-44 waist and 2x tall shirts.  Well after reading all the doom and gloom, I truly expected not to be able to ride FJ.  DW and me beelined to the test seats outside, and just as I expected, RED Light of death.  TM even came up to check and they confirmed my doom.  Well, wanted to let DW ride, plus see the inside of castle, so we headed to single rider line.
> 
> 3 min. later, we approached the inside test seats and the TM asked me if I rode it before and I said "no and I also already received my fate outside".  He though told me to have a seat and lets make sure.  THREE clicks later, I was good to go!!!!
> 
> 2 min. later, DW and I lucked out and got to ride the same car.  Incredible ride!!!   Best part of the whole thing was that when we left the castle, I decided to go to the TM outside and let her know that I made it.  She was happy for me and then asked if we did the single rider line and we said yes. She then asked if we would like a tour of the castle to see the rooms we missed.  We said "Nah". . . .I mean who would want that????   Just kidding.  We loved going through it on our own little personal tour.  Emails will be written for this wonderful TM.  Made our day.
> 
> So the moral of the story is. . . Red light outside doesn't mean you're dead.  Don't give up hope until you test the inside "official" seats.  I'm glad the TM encouraged me to do it or I would have missed out on the NEW best ride in Orlando.



This gives me hope for DS.  I hope he makes it...I'm not sure he'd deal well with being turned away


----------



## EEyorelover22

schnerk said:


> We went to WWOHP yesterday and had a blast. I was not expecting to be able to ride as I am 6'1" and 275, but I figured I would give it a shot. I was able to get 2 clicks on my own and the TM pressed to get the third.
> 
> There is hope fellow Shrek's...



Any tips on fitting better?  DS is a big dude.


----------



## Lewisc

I've


----------



## asta

Lewisc said:


> I've read that anyone with a chest under 50" (maybe 52") should fit.



I hate to get to personal here but this is for men, right?  And do men measure chest the same way that women measure, tape measure under the arm at the fullest part?  I am more concerned with my hips and tummy.  My extra weight is mostly there and I wonder what is the cut off measurement for the hip and tummy.


----------



## Lewisc

asta said:


> I hate to get to personal here but this is for men, right?  And do men measure chest the same way that women measure, tape measure under the arm at the fullest part?  I am more concerned with my hips and tummy.  My extra weight is mostly there and I wonder what is the cut off measurement for the hip and tummy.



You .


----------



## OrlandoUnited

Lewisc said:


> You won't be allowed to ride if the restraint won't fit (three click rule?). Size of your chest is the issue. I don't think the team member will notice (or care) if your hip and tummy go a little over your space.



Except that the harness presses on your lower stomach and thighs/hips, which will also stop the harness.


----------



## asta

OrlandoUnited said:


> Except that the harness presses on your lower stomach and thighs/hips, which will also stop the harness.



My tactic, in addition to trying to lose weight before the trip, will then be to try and sit up straiter than normal, suck in my tummy and press my rear back into the seat.  I'm only 5'5'' so I should have plenty of room to get tall.  Kind of like spreading my extra weight over a bigger area.  I won't be there until the end of July but will post my details and let everyone know if it works.


----------



## Lewisc

OrlandoUnited said:


> Except that the harness presses on your lower stomach and thighs/hips, which will also stop the harness.




You .


----------



## OrlandoUnited

Lewisc said:


> You can suck in your stomach.  It looks like people who weight under 250 are OK.  People who weigh 250-300 may have an issue depending on how their weight is distributed.



I'm guessing you have yet to go on these seats, or had no problems at all fitting in them.  My stomach barely touches the harness.  The harness can get around my chest, but then it hits my legs.


----------



## Lewisc

orlandounited said:


> i'm guessing you have yet to go on these seats, or had no problems at all fitting in them.  My stomach barely touches the harness.  The harness can get around my chest, but then it hits my legs.




i


----------



## EEyorelover22

OrlandoUnited said:


> I'm guessing you have yet to go on these seats, or had no problems at all fitting in them.  My stomach barely touches the harness.  The harness can get around my chest, but then it hits my legs.



sorry...I've lost track...were you able to ride?  I am worried about my son.  That would be a major bummer.


----------



## ilovefh

Lewisc said:


> I have no problems fitting.  I've read the chest issue is what gives most people an issue.  Sounds like that's not the case for everyone.
> 
> Would you agree people weighing under 250 shouldn't have a problem and people weighing over 300 won't generally fit?



I don't know that you can even put a generalized weight on it.  This one is all about proportion.  I am a big chested woman, but the harness didn't even touch my chest.  For me it was my thighs that stopped the harness.  I'm under 250, but without the TM's help I would not have been able to ride.  It is just an odd fitting harness and seat.


----------



## aubriee

Lewisc said:


> I have no problems fitting.  I've read the chest issue is what gives most people an issue.  Sounds like that's not the case for everyone.
> 
> Would you agree people weighing under 250 shouldn't have a problem and people weighing over 300 won't generally fit?





ilovefh said:


> I don't know that you can even put a generalized weight on it.  This one is all about proportion.  I am a big chested woman, but the harness didn't even touch my chest.  For me it was my thighs that stopped the harness.  I'm under 250, but without the TM's help I would not have been able to ride.  It is just an odd fitting harness and seat.



I remember reading on one of these threads where one woman said she was a size 14, so well below even 200lbs.  What stopped her from riding was just her butt.  She was very pear shaped with a larger rear end and big thighs.  She was really suprised her rear end didn't fit in the seat part.


----------



## Lewisc

I


----------



## EEyorelover22

I guess I will find out on Saturday.  If DS is turned away, I won't ride either.  I will report what happens.  

I am sure weight is not the true test as my husband is considered "overweight" because he is a lifter and his muscle always puts him in the obese category.  He is 5'9" and weighs about 190-195 but he is a 32" waist and has almost no body fat.  My son also lifts so his weight is probably not a true test either.  He wears 2xl shirts as well.

I will try to report our adventures.


----------



## Albytaps

EEyorelover22 said:


> I guess I will find out on Saturday.  If DS is turned away, I won't ride either.  I will report what happens.
> 
> I am sure weight is not the true test as my husband is considered "overweight" because he is a lifter and his muscle always puts him in the obese category.  He is 5'9" and weighs about 190-195 but he is a 32" waist and has almost no body fat.  My son also lifts so his weight is probably not a true test either.  He wears 2xl shirts as well.
> 
> I will try to report our adventures.



I'm sure they have nothing to worry about.

We're leaving this evening from NJ for a long drive down.  I'll find out early friday if I fit or not.  I'm going in with a positive attitude and muscling that harness down until I get those godforsaken 3 clicks.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

EEyorelover22 said:


> sorry...I've lost track...were you able to ride?  I am worried about my son.  That would be a major bummer.



I haven't been able to ride yet, but that was only based on trying the test seats outside every week for 3 weeks.  Next time I'll have a chance to go will be the end of July, so hopefully I'll be able to try to inside seats then.


----------



## kjpotter

On thursday the TM were putting alittle pressure to help you get the third click.  I was so worried about not fitting, but I never even got pulled into the test seat!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## bubba's mom

EEyorelover22 said:


> I am sure weight is not the true test as my husband is considered "overweight" because he is a lifter and his muscle always puts him in the obese category.  He is *5'9" and weighs about 190-195 but he is a 32" waist and has almost no body fat.*



This really blows my mind that those dimensions make him obese? 

Hate to think what healthy would be? 

To all going...good luck and may the Mummy-dust be with you!


----------



## EEyorelover22

bubba's mom said:


> This really blows my mind that those dimensions make him obese?
> 
> Hate to think what healthy would be?
> 
> To all going...good luck and may the Mummy-dust be with you!



When they do the BMI or whatever it is...it puts him into the overweight category...probably not obese category.  He jokes about that though.  He's in great shape and is thin.  It drives him nuts though. He's not all that tall either.  It's our standing joke...when he goes to the doc he always says he's going to find out how fat he is.  I'm sure if he had a true body fat test it would be very different, but those quick measure only look at weight compared to his height.

It goes along with another post...it's not all about weight...it's more about body type, etc.


----------



## bubba's mom

EEyorelover22 said:


> When they do the BMI or whatever it is...it puts him into the overweight category...probably not obese category.  He jokes about that though.  He's in great shape and is thin.  It drives him nuts though. He's not all that tall either.  It's our standing joke...when he goes to the doc he always says he's going to find out how fat he is.  I'm sure if he had a true body fat test it would be very different, but those quick measure only look at weight compared to his height.
> 
> It goes along with another post...it's not all about weight...it's more about body type, etc.



i believe it....muscle weighs more than fat...but still....WOW


----------



## EEyorelover22

Ds was able to ride...rode in an inside seat...DD saw where that might help 

he is 5'11", broad shoulders...wears XXLs...48-50 inch chest.  Weighs 265
it was a tight fit...TM pushed down but asked first...he said it was TIGHT.  He said for him...it was his shoulders more than anything...and torso as well.  He has dropped some weight this summer...15 pounds...he doesn't think he would have fit otherwise.

I was very happy...I wasn't going to ride if he didn't get to.


----------



## damo

EEyorelover22 said:


> Ds was able to ride...rode in an inside seat...DD saw where that might help
> 
> he is 5'11", broad shoulders...wears XXLs...48-50 inch chest.  Weighs 265
> it was a tight fit...TM pushed down but asked first...he said it was TIGHT.  He said for him...it was his shoulders more than anything...and torso as well.  He has dropped some weight this summer...15 pounds...he doesn't think he would have fit otherwise.
> 
> I was very happy...I wasn't going to ride if he didn't get to.




Yay!!!!


----------



## TwingleMum

EEyorelover22 said:


> Ds was able to ride...rode in an inside seat...DD saw where that might help
> 
> he is 5'11", broad shoulders...wears XXLs...48-50 inch chest.  Weighs 265
> it was a tight fit...TM pushed down but asked first...he said it was TIGHT.  He said for him...it was his shoulders more than anything...and torso as well.  He has dropped some weight this summer...15 pounds...he doesn't think he would have fit otherwise.
> 
> I was very happy...I wasn't going to ride if he didn't get to.



  Thats great !! I know you were worried. Did you all like the ride after all that??


----------



## CarKey

Did I miss something?  There's been a couple of mentions of an "inside seat".  Are they bigger?


----------



## damo

CarKey said:


> Did I miss something?  There's been a couple of mentions of an "inside seat".  Are they bigger?



That's the first mention of it that I've heard.  I don't think anything's been changed.


----------



## CarKey

> Ds was able to ride...rode in an inside seat...DD saw where that might help





> Next time I'll have a chance to go will be the end of July, so hopefully I'll be able to try to inside seats then.



I think Orlandounited is referring to inside seats as opposed to the outside seats that are reportedly not as forgiving.  Not sure about the first mention though.


----------



## phamton

CarKey said:


> I think Orlandounited is referring to inside seats as opposed to the outside seats that are reportedly not as forgiving.  Not sure about the first mention though.



I think that is what OrlandoUnited is referring to.  The "outside" test seats are sometimes not giving the green light but the person is able to get on the actual  seat of the ride.  There is also another test seat inside the ride (right before the load area.) I think it's easier to get 3 clicks on the actual ride since you are sitting up straighter on the ride itself and the ride attendant can help you.

The seats on the ride itself are all the same size.  My husband liked to be on the outside of the ride since it gives him a little more room for his "weight-lifter" arms.  I just humor him.  Although he doesn't have SpongeBob arms, they are no longer as muscular as he would like to believe.


----------



## EEyorelover22

We loved the ride!!  We went back today again to ride...DS wore lose athletic shorts because they were going to ride the water rides afterwards.  Yesterday he had on cargo shorts.  He said the fit was easier today for him so if you are borderline, he said it would matter what type of shorts you wear.  

He did not sit on the outside either.  I have no idea if that matters as we never tested it out in another seat.

Awesome Ride.  Even though DH nothing nothing about HP, he thought it was cool.


----------



## finucane

I want to echo the sentiments of those that said don't give up if you don't fit in the seat at the main entrance. My light came up red on that one as well, but I went through the line with my family anyway if nothing else to check out the castle. 

I didn't get picked out by the staff to try out the second seat so I carried on thinking at worst I'd have to exit the fat door at the ride, but when I got on, I had an easier time fitting on that than on Hulk. 

I'm 5'10" 245lbs. 48" chest and 42" pants. 

So don't give up at the entrance!!


----------



## texaschick

Is it possible that someone could post a picture of the test seats please? (I just want to get a visual idea of the size)


----------



## L&Lfan

Fox & Friends had a story about a 24 year old guy who was refused entry on Forbidden Journey( he made it to only 2 clicks out of 3)....he took it in stride and now is attempting to lose the weight so he can fit in December....he didn't give his weight (and honestly didn't look that big to me from what I could see) but said his waist was a 48....he's now a 46!


----------



## John_RN

I am a little nervous about not being able to ride too! I am 5'9" and 233 lbs. I have lost 10 lbs since May and I am hoping to lose about 15 more lbs by my Orlando trip on August 7th. I wear a 38" waist and don't have a large chest or beer belly. I do have large legs due to playing tennis for 15 years and I think that might lead to me not getting the green light but not sure.  Does the restraint fit more tightly around the chest and stomach area or will leg thickness be more of an issue?


----------



## Albytaps

WOOOHOOO, I rode FJ 6 times in 3 days!

I think all the soft opening people may have freaked us all out.  They must have been just trying things out and testing the best ways to do stuff before GO.

They never even pulled me over to test the seats, they just let me right on.

When I got there the first morning, I tried the seats outside and the TM pushed down and I got the green light.  I was very happy but knew it wasn't over yet, but I was confident at this point.

When I got to the ride, they immediately helped out and got the bar down.  It was a very snug fit... I even got nervous at the 2nd click.  They always asked if I was ok and pushed down to get the 3rd click.

I only once saw a family get pulled to test the seats before the ride... but they were big, Shrek sized to be honest.  So if you look skinnier than Shrek I wouldn't worry too much (and Shrek is huge remember.)

So my dimensions again are:

6'2" - 265lbs
50" chest
50" gut
42" waist

I'm half muscle half chub.  The tightest parts of the harness were on my chest/shoulders and gut.  My thighs did not get in the way at all.  I would say if they had to they could have gotten it down one more click, but they might have needed 2 people to push down hard... and it would've been very uncomfortable.

If I get the guts to do it I might post a picture of myself.  Good luck to all those that are still worried.


----------



## damo

Yay Albytaps.  So glad you got to ride!


----------



## missesdisney

Seems to me that the guys are the ones posting unless I'm reading it wrong - based on measurements.  Can the ladies post bra size (if it's not TMI) for those ladies worrying about large chests?


----------



## Albytaps

Thanks Damo!

Misdis, my wife has a huge bra size (she doesn't even know what it is it's so big) but she rode with no help from the TM's.  The place where the restraint hit her was her thighs.  I think bra areas will be fine, unless the stomach area pushes too much against the bra that both areas will not allow the restraint to go down.  Squishy areas won't be a problem IMO.


----------



## Slacking

Thighs seem to be the biggest problem and deal breaker when it comes to not being able to ride. And it's ridiculous, because IMO, that part of the restraint that comes down on the thighs seems the most superfluous. 

After being turned away in June, I'm trying again in early August. I'm down 8-9 pounds, and hope to be down 10-15 pounds by the time I try again. I still don't have much hope (even though it was a close call when I tried), but I'll keep you updated when I try again.


----------



## Praise2Him

We went on July 4 and DH and I were both unsure if we'd be able to ride.

I'm 5'4" and 230 lbs - pear shaped with most of my weight in my hips and thighs. I was able to ride. It was a little tight on my outer thighs, but not uncomfortable. They always asked me if I was okay (they had to push down to get the last click). I had plenty of room in the chest area and I'm a 42 DD (so bust measurement is about 46).

DH is 6'4" and 290 lbs - large chest and stomach. He was not able to ride (tried twice, but couldn't get the 3rd click, even though they tried). His chest measurement is 54 or 56 (can't remember exactly now). I felt bad for him, but at least we knew ahead of time that he probably wouldn't be able to. He thinks that if he loses 10 or 15 pounds he would make it because it was pretty close.

Our DD lives in Orlando, so we'll be going back several more times this year and both plan to lose weight, so he'll be able to ride and just to be able to walk more comfortably.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Slacking said:


> Thighs seem to be the biggest problem and deal breaker when it comes to not being able to ride. And it's ridiculous, because IMO, that part of the restraint that comes down on the thighs seems the most superfluous.
> 
> After being turned away in June, I'm trying again in early August. I'm down 8-9 pounds, and hope to be down 10-15 pounds by the time I try again. I still don't have much hope (even though it was a close call when I tried), but I'll keep you updated when I try again.



my son would agree.  I'd post a pic of him, but I'm a techno dork 
my DH knows nothing about HP and just was in awe of the ride though.


----------



## WDW lover 4 ever

Any help will be welcomed on this. I weigh 225-230 and 5'4. I wear a 42DD size 16-18. Although Ive been working out for 3 months my weight is coming off slow. I am going nexy July and my then seven year old is looking forward to riding this with me. Now Im scared.


----------



## hopemax

You should be fine.  I am about your size; a little shorter and a little lighter, but a larger bust.  I was able to get 3 clicks on my own.  Didn't need a TM to push or anything.  Since the TM's seem to be allowed to push, it should be no problem for you.


----------



## WDW lover 4 ever

hopemax said:


> You should be fine.  I am about your size; a little shorter and a little lighter, but a larger bust.  I was able to get 3 clicks on my own.  Didn't need a TM to push or anything.  Since the TM's seem to be allowed to push, it should be no problem for you.



Thank so much for the reply. Hopefully, I will be much thinner by then but the slowness of my weight loss has me wondering. 

My husband is 6'1 and 260lb. He too is trying to loss. Does anyone if he will be able to ride. he has broad shoulders too.

I also want to add that Ive been reviewing other websites with similar threads and I am shocked at by how nice everyone is one here compared to the other sites.


----------



## Albytaps

WDW lover 4 ever said:


> Thank so much for the reply. Hopefully, I will be much thinner by then but the slowness of my weight loss has me wondering.
> 
> My husband is 6'1 and 260lb. He too is trying to loss. Does anyone if he will be able to ride. he has broad shoulders too.
> 
> I also want to add that Ive been reviewing other websites with similar threads and I am shocked at by how nice everyone is one here compared to the other sites.



I'm 6'2" and 265lbs and made it on with the help of the TM's.  However if they gave me time I bet I could pull the bar down all the way myself.  They were on me quick though.

If you are going NEXT July then you have plenty of time to trim down the right way, just like you're doing  and you'll fit comfortably.


----------



## theodoru

Does anyone have a picture of a person sitting in one of the seats? I just heard about this problem yesterday for the first time, and I am taking my grandchildren to HP on Tuesday. If I had known a couple of months ago, I would have been able to lose some weight. Even if I completely stop eating for the next 4 days, it is still too late now.  From what I have read, I may or may not be able to ride.  It would be awful if I had to send them off by themselves.


----------



## Praise2Him

WDW lover 4 ever said:


> Any help will be welcomed on this. I weigh 225-230 and 5'4. I wear a 42DD size 16-18. Although Ive been working out for 3 months my weight is coming off slow. I am going nexy July and my then seven year old is looking forward to riding this with me. Now Im scared.



You'll be fine! Scroll up 2 posts from yours and read mine - we're almost exactly the same size, except I wear a size 20. Especially since you have a year to continue to lose weight


----------



## damo

theodoru said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a person sitting in one of the seats? I just heard about this problem yesterday for the first time, and I am taking my grandchildren to HP on Tuesday. If I had known a couple of months ago, I would have been able to lose some weight. Even if I completely stop eating for the next 4 days, it is still too late now.  From what I have read, I may or may not be able to ride.  It would be awful if I had to send them off by themselves.



Remember that even if you can't ride, you can walk through the entire queue with them.


----------



## sbgclori

So after seeing all these posts I was very concerned as I am a larger person. But after all the worrying I got on!
I did NOT fit in the test seat outside... although it was very close and he said I should try the seats inside and also he said the seats on the ends of the four across are a bit bigger. 
The seats in the cue line I did not even try as I was at a special event and we got to get right on the ride- they just said to try the ride seats and if we did not fit they would get us off. So I was getting ready to tell them to push down and I did not care how tight it was but before I knew it he said you are fine and I was on the ride!

I really have no idea about my weight but if I had to guess I would say 230. I am about 5'4". My chest measurement is 47" waist is 40" hips/butt is 50" no problems in any of those areas.... I had problems with the thighs- I have quite short legs so the restraint hit my just above the knee although for most people it would probably hit at midthigh. Basically where your leg hits the end of a regular chair. My measurement around my thigh at that place is 23.
I hope I am of help to you all and GOOD LUCK- it was an awesome ride!


----------



## EEyorelover22

sbgclori said:


> So after seeing all these posts I was very concerned as I am a larger person. But after all the worrying I got on!
> I did NOT fit in the test seat outside... although it was very close and he said I should try the seats inside and also he said the seats on the ends of the four across are a bit bigger.
> The seats in the cue line I did not even try as I was at a special event and we got to get right on the ride- they just said to try the ride seats and if we did not fit they would get us off. So I was getting ready to tell them to push down and I did not care how tight it was but before I knew it he said you are fine and I was on the ride!
> 
> I really have no idea about my weight but if I had to guess I would say 230. I am about 5'4". My chest measurement is 47" waist is 40" hips/butt is 50" no problems in any of those areas.... I had problems with the thighs- I have quite short legs so the restraint hit my just above the knee although for most people it would probably hit at midthigh. Basically where your leg hits the end of a regular chair. My measurement around my thigh at that place is 23.
> I hope I am of help to you all and GOOD LUCK- it was an awesome ride!



Excellent!  so glad you could ride.  I was so happy when DS made it too...even though it was a very and I mean very tight fit!


----------



## theodoru

I am 5'6" and 243. It was tight in the thigh area until the seat reclined at the beginning of the ride.  That made me slide back and I was much more comfortable.


----------



## TigrLvsPooh

I rode the ride 5 times and was never pulled aside to be tested.  I was prepared for the chest area to be really tight, I'm a 38 DD, but my chest was totally comfortable and not tight at all.  I'm also 5'10" and didn't feel the seat was too short.  However I did think the upper thigh area was tight.     My best advice is when you sit down stick your bottom all the way back into the seat as far as it will go so the thicker part of your thighs is further back from where the harnass needs to fasten.


----------



## DisneyForLife

This may be a dumb question but when you all give your chest measurements is it just around the chest or arms and chest included.  I am thinking just the chest but in this situation it looks like there isn't much room in that seat if you are broad shouldered so I am totally


----------



## seadd67

i fit, now with some help. I am 5'9" at 260# stocky guy. You can not go by the out side one, they will push it down only untill It reaches your chest or leggs, mine came up red. At that point I jsut was going to walk through with my DS, In side at the second test seat I pass with a little help from the cm, but did pass. The ride was like the test seat, I pass with a little budge actually I did not see any one not pass.


----------



## Purseval

I am 5'10" and about 207, no problem getting on.


----------



## MelanieLC

I am 5'6" and right around 250#.  I wear a size 20-22 pants and a 2x-3x shirt loose fitting. 42DD at the chest. I am largest around my hips and upper body.  Legs/ thighs probably at least a size smaller.  I made it on when the attendant pushed down. Much bigger and I don't know if it would click. It was tight (how I would want it to be to feel secure) but not uncomfortable. I don't recall the bar pressing on my thighs.


----------



## somethingblue

Hey guys, hoping some of you can give me a bit of advice. My family and I are going to IOA in December and I'm worried my mom won't be able to fit on FJ. She is 5'1 and carries all of her weight in her stomach, over 200 pounds though I don't know the exact number. I'm worried that her stomach might interfere with the restraints. 

Also, just a question for the ladies out there, if you're a size 18 but have a large bust, will that affect the restraints?


----------



## Darby O'Gill

Hiya gang. Been to Dis/Universal 4 times since 2003 and this Oct will be trip number 5.
   I am (god I h8 saying this) a 40 Yr old male and i'm 5'7' 289....or at least I was.... Will be there in 74 days and have been on a diet with the specific goal of riding FJ. 
   Now at around the 100 day mark I started to get serious about losing the lbs....now down from 289 to 264....aiming for 230's....
   Now most of my trips I normally try to lose a few beforehand and have been around 275, but been able to fit on everything. Everything including taking the "walk of shame" to the test seats and feeling crummy about it, and normally having the misses cram me into my restraints for hulk, dueling dragons etc. like a sardine, but the job gets done. I am only giving you the details to give anyone around my dimensions some hope on the trip.

   Again.... 5'7" 275 44 waist and 2x shirts(almost 3x) got me on rides with effort.....I also had to look for the plus size seats if any rides had em..... 20 lbs will make a H U G E difference on any other ride but FJ.....FJ requires about 240 for me the way it looks......
   If you are my dimensions and 270 and under, you should be in good shape for anything other than FJ......FJ will make you work for it 

   Happy Trips to ya!!!!!
Darby O'Gill - Indiana


----------



## enchantingodin

I hope I fit.

I'm 5'7", have wear a 40DD, weigh 250, and wear anywhere between an 18-24 pant. Depending on the cut/style. I'm an "apple" shaped lady. Like my hips/thighs are probably a size 18/20, But since I carry my weight in my stomach due to my PCOS I need to wear a size 22/24 pant in the waist. Cloths shopping is horrid. But anyway - how are the ladies with tummies fitting? 

I am going up to HHN/IOA in late Oct on a coworkers get away weekend. And I REALLY don't wanna have to exit via the fat door of shame in front of them.


----------



## TickTockTyler

Im 6'2" and about 270 FJ was first ride ever I could not get on at any theme park.  I could get two clicks but they require three.  It may just be me but walking through the cue of FJ is interesting even if you dont get to ride, but they have ruined the dueling dragons cue forever.


----------



## hazelandannie

Can't even start to say how worried I am about not fitting on this ride, i'm becoming obsessed I think.

I'm from uk and couldnt get onto one of our theme park rides (never had a problem in Orlando), I was so mortified by this.

Been loosing some weight, even joined the gym, but now don't even think i'm brave enough to see if i fit into the test seat...... I'm a US size 20 with big *** and thighs.... If i could I would probably cancel the holiday only got 10 more weeks to loose weight.


----------



## AJRitz

These more recent reports are quite heartening. I'm fairly confident that I will fit at 5' 11" 265 lbs. I'd planned to be hitting the treadmill and making a serious effort at losing weight right now, but a pretty nasty toe injury has sidelined my efforts for the moment. I'm hoping to get the clearance (and be sufficiently pain-free) to hit the treadmill soon anyway. But I'm must more hopeful that I'll be able to ride than I was the first few weeks after the ride opened.


----------



## Purseval

TickTockTyler said:


> but they have ruined the dueling dragons cue forever.



They ruined it even if you fit.  They just plastered over everything and threw a few flags in, like they just used every good idea they had in the new buildings and ran out of things to use here.  Perhaps that is a stopgap to make sure they opened on the promised date and they will fix it later but for now that is the only part about the expansion that ended up being worse than it was before they "improved" IT.


----------



## mefordis

If you have 10 weeks you can lose a good 30 pounds or more before then.  I would use this as motivation. Just count your calories, eat 1200 a day.  Do you have a smart phone?  Sparkpeople.com has a great application, or you can use the website, to track your calories.  And walk 30 minutes a day and you will get there, I promise!  



hazelandannie said:


> Can't even start to say how worried I am about not fitting on this ride, i'm becoming obsessed I think.
> 
> I'm from uk and couldnt get onto one of our theme park rides (never had a problem in Orlando), I was so mortified by this.
> 
> Been loosing some weight, even joined the gym, but now don't even think i'm brave enough to see if i fit into the test seat...... I'm a US size 20 with big *** and thighs.... If i could I would probably cancel the holiday only got 10 more weeks to loose weight.


----------



## TickTockTyler

Purseval said:


> They ruined it even if you fit.  They just plastered over everything and threw a few flags in, like they just used every good idea they had in the new buildings and ran out of things to use here.  Perhaps that is a stopgap to make sure they opened on the promised date and they will fix it later but for now that is the only part about the expansion that ended up being worse than it was before they "improved" IT.




Yes I fit on Dueling Dragons and yeah I dont understand why they had to plaster over all the skulls and stuff in the walls.  Dont the Dragons in Harry Potter kill people also?  And the only semi cool effect put in the cue the hanging candles is also used on FJ so its not even special to that cue.


----------



## damo

TickTockTyler said:


> Yes I fit on Dueling Dragons and yeah I dont understand why they had to plaster over all the skulls and stuff in the walls.  Dont the Dragons in Harry Potter kill people also?  And the only semi cool effect put in the cue the hanging candles is also used on FJ so its not even special to that cue.



I hope they add some stuff to the Dragon Challenge queue in the future but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## ioafan3

i have really been worried as to if i will fit. i am 5'4 207 pounds, wear a large t-shirts that fits loosely and a size 14 jean from american eagle. i have a little bit of a gut but other than than my weight is evenly distributed partyl due to playing college softball. pretty much nothing in the **** or butt department lol


----------



## ioafan3

anyone?


----------



## bouncy54

ioafan3 said:


> anyone?


*
I think it's hard for anyone to answer based on weight and height only.  It's where you carry your weight that matters.  
*

I'm 5'3" and weigh about 215 and am shaped like a pear.  Always have been kinda curvy.    I'm in the process of losing some inches, but at my age, the ole' metabolism doesn't work as well as it used to, and my health issues prevents me from much exercise, so it's a very slow process.

My goal is to be below 200 by November and I have high hopes that I can achieve it.  Even so, there's no guarantee that I'll be able to fit on FJ.  It's still going to depend on how my derriere fits into that seat... dang it!   

If my rear can slide far enough back into the seat, then that overhead harness just might clear my upper body.  Of course, then I have to worry about how low I can lower the harness onto my thighs to get those *infamous* 3 clicks.  (heavy sigh)


----------



## mefordis

I've read the magic number is 48".  As long as you are less than 48" around the waist, hips, and chest, you should be fine.  That's what I've heard at least.



bouncy54 said:


> *
> I think it's hard for anyone to answer based on weight and height only.  It's where you carry your weight that matters.
> *
> 
> I'm 5'3" and weigh about 215 and am shaped like a pear.  Always have been kinda curvy.    I'm in the process of losing some inches, but at my age, the ole' metabolism doesn't work as well as it used to, and my health issues prevents me from much exercise, so it's a very slow process.
> 
> My goal is to be below 200 by November and I have high hopes that I can achieve it.  Even so, there's no guarantee that I'll be able to fit on FJ.  It's still going to depend on how my derriere fits into that seat... dang it!
> 
> If my rear can slide far enough back into the seat, then that overhead harness just might clear my upper body.  Of course, then I have to worry about how low I can lower the harness onto my thighs to get those *infamous* 3 clicks.  (heavy sigh)


----------



## bouncy54

mefordis said:


> I've read the magic number is 48".  As long as you are less than 48" around the waist, hips, and chest, you should be fine.  That's what I've heard at least.



Well... I should be ok under that criteria.  

BTW: Don't know why I keep saying I'm shaped like a pear.. that's not true at all.  I'm more like an over-sized hourglass.


----------



## mesaboy2

Another success story here.  Wife is ~235 and 5'5", size 20-22. Did not fit in test seats last night, and fretted she wouldn't make it this morning.  Slightly tight, but good enough!  Posted to give others hope also.  Lesson is to not go by outside test seats--they are not as forgiving.


----------



## damo

mesaboy2 said:


> Another success story here.  Wife is ~235 and 5'5", size 20-22. Did not fit in test seats last night, and fretted she wouldn't make it this morning.  Slightly tight, but good enough!  Posted to give others hope also.  Lesson is to not go by outside test seats--they are not as forgiving.



Sure would be nice if they would recalibrate the outside test seats.


----------



## bouncy54

mesaboy2 said:


> Another success story here.  Wife is ~235 and 5'5", size 20-22. Did not fit in test seats last night, and fretted she wouldn't make it this morning.  Slightly tight, but good enough!  Posted to give others hope also.  Lesson is to not go by outside test seats--they are not as forgiving.



Thanks!  This gives me hope!  Where was it tight on her?


----------



## bouncy54

damo said:


> Sure would be nice if they would recalibrate the outside test seats.



  Sure would!


----------



## Slacking

mefordis said:


> I've read the magic number is 48".  As long as you are less than 48" around the waist, hips, and chest, you should be fine.  That's what I've heard at least.




Not true, at least in my case.  I am under 48" in all three measurements (at the time I tried to ride 42-46 for each one) and was not able to ride.

I am trying again this Sat. Night.  Even though I'm down 15-20 pounds (right now its 16, but I weighed myself for the first time a week after watching what I eat, aka when I was forced to walk the Fatty Walk of Shame) and a couple inches, I'm not expecting to fit (hey, the sting is not as bad when you go in expecting the worst).  I'm down to 258, so we'll see what happens........

I'm going to skip the outside seats altogether this time.


----------



## donaldduck352

*Family from Kentucky came down for a week and they went to IOA yesterday(not me,not in this heat and crowds).But my nephew is 5'8@ 235lbs,chest size around 46'' and my DS is 6'1 @ 240lbs with a 48'' chest and 42 waist.They had no problems at all riding.My nephew carries alot in his belly and waist area also.*


----------



## bouncy54

donaldduck352 said:


> *Family from Kentucky came down for a week and they went to IOA yesterday(not me,not in this heat and crowds).But my nephew is 5'8@ 235lbs,chest size around 46'' and my DS is 6'1 @ 240lbs with a 48'' chest and 42 waist.They had no problems at all riding.My nephew carries alot in his belly and waist area also.*



So what the heck is going on?  Why are some bigger folks having problems and others not?  It has to be the way you fit in that danged bucket seat.  I'll tell you what.. when I sit in that thing, I'm going to scrunch myself into the smallest mass of flesh and bone and scoot as far back into that seat as I can before that harness comes down over my head.  The IOA person helping me won't even be able to find me.


----------



## damo

bouncy54 said:


> So what the heck is going on?  Why are some bigger folks having problems and others not?  It has to be the way you fit in that danged bucket seat.  I'll tell you what.. when I sit in that thing, I'm going to scrunch myself into the smallest mass of flesh and bone and scoot as far back into that seat as I can before that harness comes down over my head.  The IOA person helping me won't even be able to find me.



Different people carry their weight differently.  That is why they can't give a weight limit.  For some people it is their chests, or their stomachs or their thighs.  It makes it virtually impossible to judge who will and will not fit when people post their height and weight.


----------



## donaldduck352

damo said:


> Different people carry their weight differently.  That is why they can't give a weight limit.  For some people it is their chests, or their stomachs or their thighs.  It makes it virtually impossible to judge who will and will not fit when people post their height and weight.



*Very true Damo.I'm wondering if I will fit when I go.I'm 5'8 42''chest with a 36 waist.but I tip the scales at 255lbs.Great big belly but a narrow waist,huge legs(i love to eat) and a huge chest.*


----------



## mesaboy2

bouncy54 said:


> Thanks!  This gives me hope!  Where was it tight on her?



Across her lap/thighs.  She didn't hit me when I suggested "pear-shaped" to describe her body type, so that must be the best description I can give you....


----------



## sbgclori

you are fine!!! dont worry


----------



## bouncy54

mesaboy2 said:


> Across her lap/thighs.  She didn't hit me when I suggested "pear-shaped" to describe her body type, so that must be the best description I can give you....



Please thank your wife for not hitting you so you could report her body shape.  That was very helpful.  

It sounds to me that my hunch might be right.. it's how you fit into the bucket seat.  If you're over blessed in the derriere or legs, it might be harder to scoot far enough back in the seat so that harness can clear the upper body and rest comfortably on the thighs.  

I might be one of the lucky ones because my legs aren't very big around.  I'll keep working on losing those inches though.  Doing ok.. but have to work so hard for every single ounce lost.  Not at all like when I was younger.


----------



## sbgclori

Well I have quite a larger stomach and butt and thigh area. I was very concerned about the chest, stomach and butt area but it did not seem to be a problem at all... I dont recall that being tight AT ALL ( I listed my measurements in a previous post). The problem for me was the thigh area- I have pretty large and muscular legs ( I was a competitve gymnast for over 10 years and never lost the large thighs) The worker had a hard time outside pushing the harness on my legs.... when I got into the ride there was no problem at all (also make sure you are on one of the outside seats of the 4 across they are bigger the workers told me)!


----------



## asta

Just got back from Universal and WDW and I promised to give the details on fitting on this ride.  I was very nervous that I would not fit but I was able to ride several times.  The details (and they aren't pretty) I'm 5'5" and weigh 236. My measurements are  44, 42, 50.  I tried the outside seat and could not get a green light. There was no one there testing you, you were on your own to try the seat.  I think that I would just skip trying those.  I went ahead and went through the que with my family and was never stopped.  Once on the ride, one of the workers came by and had to press down to get the restraint to click into place.  He did not have to press hard and was very polite about asking if I was OK.  The funny thing is that the restraint never felt very tight but I could never get it to click on my own.  I actually had plenty of room once the ride started.  Something is very strange about how much room I had even though I couldn't get the three clicks on my own.

We rode FJ five times and I saw plenty of people who looked a little heavier than me boarding with no problems.  You load on a moving platform and most people were just moving right along.  I don't know how they would stop someone who couldn't fit once you were in the seats.  It looked like they would have to stop the entire ride or be very quick to get you off the ride.  In all five trips, I saw one person being tested in the inside test seats.  It was a tall gentleman who didn't really look that overweight.  His size just kind of matched his height.  Our line didn't stop long enough to see if he made it.  And by the way, the inside testers are hard to notice.  They are in one of the rooms that you go through before you get to the last area before boarding.  And they are on the oppsite side of the room than the que.  I think that you have to be escorted to this area from the loading area by a worker to see if you fit.  In other words, I don't think you can try these seats out on your own.

I hope everyone gets to ride.  And by the way, try the single rider line after your first look through the castle.  We used it three times and it was almost a walk on all three times.


----------



## Praise2Him

asta said:


> We rode FJ five times and I saw plenty of people who looked a little heavier than me boarding with no problems.  You load on a moving platform and most people were just moving right along.  I don't know how they would stop someone who couldn't fit once you were in the seats.  It looked like they would have to stop the entire ride or be very quick to get you off the ride...
> ...And by the way, the inside testers are hard to notice.  They are in one of the rooms that you go through before you get to the last area before boarding.  And they are on the oppsite side of the room than the que.  I think that you have to be escorted to this area from the loading area by a worker to see if you fit.  In other words, I don't think you can try these seats out on your own.



I'm glad you got to ride! 

My DH did not fit - the first time we walked through the queue and we were both pulled aside for the test seats. I got to ride, but he had to exit without riding. Later that evening we decided to try the single rider line, and I talked him into trying again, hoping the TM would push harder or something and he would get the 3 clicks. Well, I didn't realize that the single rider line goes straight onto the ride - no testing (or at least no one stopped us.) I went first, and a few minutes later the ride stopped. When I got off I asked him if he made it on and he said "No, it still wouldn't get the 3 clicks." They stopped the ride momentarily to try to get him in, but then he had to get off.


----------



## ilovethemeparks

When I was there I whipped out a tape measure and measured the seats (sounds crazy but I totally did it! lol).

Someone on the forums asked me to get some measurements while I was there this past weekend, so if you're interested in the actual dimensions of the FJ seats here they are: http://www.destinationthemepark.com...-and-the-forbidden-journey-seat-measurements/

Hope that helps!


----------



## disney-super-mom

Can anyone take a guess on how tall the tallest person was that you saw who was able to ride?

I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Phoenix41

asta said:


> Just got back from Universal and WDW and I promised to give the details on fitting on this ride.  I was very nervous that I would not fit but I was able to ride several times.  The details (and they aren't pretty) I'm 5'5" and weigh 236. My measurements are  44, 42, 50.  I tried the outside seat and could not get a green light. There was no one there testing you, you were on your own to try the seat.  I think that I would just skip trying those.  I went ahead and went through the que with my family and was never stopped.  Once on the ride, one of the workers came by and had to press down to get the restraint to click into place.  He did not have to press hard and was very polite about asking if I was OK.  The funny thing is that the restraint never felt very tight but I could never get it to click on my own.  I actually had plenty of room once the ride started.  Something is very strange about how much room I had even though I couldn't get the three clicks on my own.
> 
> We rode FJ five times and I saw plenty of people who looked a little heavier than me boarding with no problems.  You load on a moving platform and most people were just moving right along.  I don't know how they would stop someone who couldn't fit once you were in the seats.  It looked like they would have to stop the entire ride or be very quick to get you off the ride.  In all five trips, I saw one person being tested in the inside test seats.  It was a tall gentleman who didn't really look that overweight.  His size just kind of matched his height.  Our line didn't stop long enough to see if he made it.  And by the way, the inside testers are hard to notice.  They are in one of the rooms that you go through before you get to the last area before boarding.  And they are on the oppsite side of the room than the que.  I think that you have to be escorted to this area from the loading area by a worker to see if you fit.  In other words, I don't think you can try these seats out on your own.
> 
> I hope everyone gets to ride.  And by the way, try the single rider line after your first look through the castle.  We used it three times and it was almost a walk on all three times.



Congratulations on getting to ride.  That's always good news. Do you mind sharing on like what actual size you wear like jeans wise?


----------



## asta

Phoenix41 said:


> Congratulations on getting to ride.  That's always good news. Do you mind sharing on like what actual size you wear like jeans wise?



I wear a size 18, usually Ralph Lauren or Jones New York.


----------



## StitchBuddy

Does anyone know if they plan on fixing this so larger people can ride??  My husband will be upset if we can and he can't he has ver y broad shoulders and a barrell chest.


----------



## Asm

I hate to admit this 'cause 25 yrs ago I was a knockout but....

I'm about 5'6"and 245, usually wear a 22 dress, a 22/24 or 2x/3x top, and 20/22 bottoms. I'm a 42G on top and basically proportional. I've developed more of a tummy in the last year (& gained weight due to an injury). 

What are the odds on my fitting? They can squish as hard as they want!


----------



## phamton

Slacking said:


> Not true, at least in my case.  I am under 48" in all three measurements (at the time I tried to ride 42-46 for each one) and was not able to ride.
> 
> I am trying again this Sat. Night.  Even though I'm down 15-20 pounds (right now its 16, but I weighed myself for the first time a week after watching what I eat, aka when I was forced to walk the Fatty Walk of Shame) and a couple inches, I'm not expecting to fit (hey, the sting is not as bad when you go in expecting the worst).  I'm down to 258, so we'll see what happens........
> 
> I'm going to skip the outside seats altogether this time.



Just an update.  I saw Slacking last night and he was able to ride twice and had no problems getting the 3 clicks and even said he could probably even get 4 clicks.  He tried the test seats outside and still couldn't get the green light on them but decided to try getting on the ride anyway like I had suggested.  He didn't have any problems fitting on the ride itself.  He said he didn't see anyone turned away and didn't see anyone who wasn't able to fit on the ride, even people bigger than him.


----------



## damo

Yay for Slacking!!!!!!!


----------



## adamas

are there belts on these seats? And like if i fit hulk will i fit this?


----------



## sbgclori

Adamas if you fit hulk it should be fine I would think


----------



## damo

sbgclori said:


> Adamas if you fit hulk it should be fine I would think



Not necessarily.  There have been reports of people fitting on Hulk and Dueling Dragons but not fitting on FJ.  However, more and more people seem to be fitting on FJ now.


----------



## mysparky

damo said:


> However, more and more people seem to be fitting on FJ now.




Damo - it does seem like more people are reporting positive results, but I don't know if it's because the "shock" of not fitting is over?  Do you think it's just that subtle changes have been made (i.e. pushing down on harness, pointing people towards outside seats), or is there something else here?  

We'll be there in 10 days and I'm definitely borderline!


----------



## damo

mysparky said:


> Damo - it does seem like more people are reporting positive results, but I don't know if it's because the "shock" of not fitting is over?  Do you think it's just that subtle changes have been made (i.e. pushing down on harness, pointing people towards outside seats), or is there something else here?
> 
> We'll be there in 10 days and I'm definitely borderline!



You know, we only had a few people saying they couldn't actually fit.  We had tons of people complaining about it and fretting about it but only a few that actually reported it.  So maybe it hasn't changed and more people are just reporting back their actual results and the facts are that most people do fit.


----------



## Slacking

As phamton reported, I was able to ride om Sat. night, yay!

Back in June (the 7th to be exact), I tried the outdoor test seat and was pulled aside to try the indoor test seat.  I did not pass either, and was not allowed to ride.

Since then, I have lost 15 pounds and learned some awesome tips here (thanks all!)  I was able to wear one layer of light clothing, the thin athletic shorts instead of the thick and baggy cargo shorts were a life saver.

On my second go around (I ran into phamton between my two rides), I did see two gentlemen be pulled aside at separate times and be told they couldn't ride.

I waited in the singles line each time, and I feel that the "Fatty Spotter" TMs look less at the singles line. I was able to suck in my gut, and tighten my butt/thighs, and was not pulled aside. When reaching the seat, I was able to pull down the restraint on my own without needing any assistance from the TMs. Yay!

BTW, loved the ride!


----------



## MIChessGuy

This morning I failed both the outdoor test seat and the inside one, at which point I was apologetically directed to the fatso exit.  I figured it was coming and was really just glad to get an opportunity to see the castle interior.  (Also, they gave me a supposedly one-time Express Pass as compensation, which I was able to use on both Spider-Man and Dudley Do-Right for some reason...heh.)  This is the first time I have ever been unable to fit into a ride at any of the theme parks I have visited, including WDW, Disneyland, Cedar Point, Busch Gardens, Kings Island, and the non-Potter portions of Universal Orlando -- including Revenge of the Mummy, which has a pretty demanding safety harness.  

In my case, 5-8 and ~270 lbs was a definite no-go:  I heard no clicks at all, though to be sure it was quite noisy inside.  I shoved myself all the way back, sucked it in, etc., but nothing doing.  It occurs to me that I did "volunteer" myself to the inside test seat, at the direction of the outside test person, so maybe I could have stealthily passed by the inside seat and tried my luck at the actual ride.  Having failed both test seats, I decided not to contest the fatso exit and dejectedly shuffled out.


----------



## NotAmused

When we went last weekend, I didn't seem to get the green light when I sat in the test seats outside. I decided to still try it the next morning when we went and was shocked when they didn't pull me aside inside to test the seats. My brother and I had a game plan: I quickly sat in an end seat and he reached over to give my restraint an extra push down. I wasn't sure if the TMs would help get the 3 clicks so I had my brother help just incase, but it turns out I honestly didn't even need his help getting the 3 clicks. It was down and I still had plenty of room.  I definitely recommend trying the actual inside seats if you are even close to getting the 3 clicks outside.


----------



## potterfan

Hi, I rode Fj twice today and have been following this forum before my trip worrying I wouldn't fit. I am a UK 20/22,(US 18) weigh 243 pounds and my measurements are bust 46/47, waist approx 42/44 and hips 50. I am 5'4

The first time I rode I was on the far right side and had more room than my second ride when I sat on an inside seat. The first time we went through single rider and I was easily two clicks on my own, the TM pushed gently and I got a third click. I had room to move and was not uncomfortable at all.

The second time my arms were a bit squashed as I think an inside seat is not as wide but I still had plenty of room.

My husband who weighs 230 pounds, is 5'10 and 46 chest, waist 38, found the restraint pushed against his tummy uncomfortably but was fine the second time, maybe the TM pushed too hard. The ride was really great, loved it!!!


----------



## Hedy

I failed the outside seat test-even with a TM pushing!  However, I tried inside, and got three clicks!  Woohoo!  FWIW, I'm a size 20 at Old Navy/Torrid/Faith 21, and am bigger in the tummy than waist.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Asm said:


> I hate to admit this 'cause 25 yrs ago I was a knockout but....
> 
> I'm about 5'6"and 245, usually wear a 22 dress, a 22/24 or 2x/3x top, and 20/22 bottoms. I'm a 42G on top and basically proportional. I've developed more of a tummy in the last year (& gained weight due to an injury).
> 
> What are the odds on my fitting? They can squish as hard as they want!



Give it whirl ( haha Olivander quote)  I personally think it's more about the thighs than anything else. The harness sits on the thighs.  I was able to fit with one push from a slim young male. PM if you want my measurements to compare.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Having reviewed this entire thread, I have a couple of questions that I don't believe have been touched on directly:

(1)  Has anyone made it to the actual ride seat and only at *that* point been told they could not ride?  I understand some "borderline"-looking riders have made it past the testers who were supposed to pull them aside to the test seats.

(2)  In the case of riders staring at all but certain rejection, is it actually best to target the single-rider queue at the busiest time of the day?  It appears that the seat testers do not keep as sharp an eye trained on the single-rider queue as they do on the regular queue.

I'm still feeling a bit foolish about volunteering myself to the inside seat tester.  The outside tester asked me to do this, but now I wonder whether they would have flagged me anyway had I tried to coast by.  It just didn't occur to me at the time that there really was no possible upside to being tested again.


----------



## disneyannie

potterfan said:


> Hi, I rode Fj twice today and have been following this forum before my trip worrying I wouldn't fit. I am a UK 20/22,(US 18) weigh 243 pounds and my measurements are bust 46/47, waist approx 42/44 and hips 50. I am 5'4



Thanks for posting, i'm a similar size and go next week, so i have some hope.

Just dread that walk of shame if i don't fit!!!

xx


----------



## AuroraAcerbis

I think disneyannie and I are the same person! I am going next week too and potterfan and I are of similar stature. Thanks everybody for posting in this thread - I've read every single post and I have a lot of hope that I'll be able to get on!


----------



## potterfan

I worried myself a bit but honestly don't! Unless you are much bigger than me you will definitely fit on as it really wasn't an issue at all. There were lots of plus size figures in the queue and I didn't see anyone not fit. The TMs were there to help and give a push if needed...enjoy looking forward to the ride, it's fun!!!


----------



## PatRin

I wear a size 22...really hoping I fit as we leave in about a month. Ive been walking and working out and Im in the inbetween 22 and 20 stage right now. I know Im going to love it even if I dont fit, but this is like the ultimate ride and I would be extremely sad. They can sit on the harness if thats what it takes!!!!


----------



## janetkay272

11


----------



## PatRin

janetkay272 said:


> my mom is a 22-24w and she fit easily the 3 clicks on fj. they didnt pull us out of line to test us on the seats and she pulled the bar down on herself with no problem.



That is amazing to know! Thank you so much - you just made my day!!!!


----------



## janetkay272

11d


----------



## MIChessGuy

Ah, that's a good plan:  unfolded map in one hand, snapping away with the camera in the other hand.  I'll be way too busy to be hauled over to a test seat!  Nice.


----------



## rKrispyt

Just found this today - heard about this issue in early July and have been working on losing weight. Problem is that I didn't buy a scale until 2 days ago, at which point I discovered that I am 25 pounds heavier than I've been thinking all this time. I really haven't been as strict with all of this as I should have been. Now, with 65 days until we leave (we leave Cleveland October 15 for Orlando), I'm kicking it up. 

Personally, seeing that I weigh 250 pounds (I think it might actually be 255, I have a hard time reading the scale) left me in tears all day yesterday - even at my desk at work. I'm very determined to do this, and it didn't leave me hopeless, I just felt defeated and it was my day of 'this is where I'm at because of the life I've lived up to this point' and having to take that in was overwhelming and just very hard. I'm very ashamed of myself. 

I am 31 years old, 5'4", wear a 42DD, and wear 18/20 clothes, although I really probably shouldn't be still wearing that size. Just one of those cases of being too poor to buy a new wardrobe so I'm still squeezing into what I always have. I really do kind of carry my weight everywhere - have always had a larger butt ever since I was younger, same started about my senior year in high school in my chest, but my belly, thighs, arms, and neck aren't exactly small either. 

I'm still trying to get togehter with a friend of mine who works at Weight Watchers, but for at least a month now I've been counting my calories and walking to and from work each day (about 4-5 miles a day). Like I said, I've dropped the ball and driven some days cause I overslept etc. and more days than not, I go over on my calories cause I don't know how much something I'm eating is. Last night was the first day that I made sure I knew eveyrthing I put in my body and stayed under my calories (which I'm sure was in line with me realizing how much I currently weigh). 

I also bought 2 dvds in addition to some a friend lent me that I've been oing here and there - I got Jillian Michaels 30 day shred, and Bob Harper's strengh work out. Did both of those last night (Jillian's is seriously hard core, omg - I spent a good half an hour after doing them thinking I was going ot puke at any moment) and after reading all of these posts, as well as the other thread that got closed in June that I just found on my lunch ehre at work, I am more determined than ever. 

I'm terrified that I'm going ot end up doing all of this for nothing though to be honest - that the weight won't come off. I've FELT overweight all my life. Looking back, I never really was until college, but enough people, for one reason or another, call you fat and you start ot believe it. I look at those pictures now and I look so normal - sure, I wasn't a stick, but I don't look fat at all. Crazy how that happens. 

Anyways, for the first time in my life, at 31 years old, I'm trying to lose weight. And I'm so terrified it won't work. CAues there's no guarantee, right? I mean, do I really have the power to change something that has been haunting me for so long? Honestly though, sad as it is, it's all because I'm going to Orlando for the first time in over 20 years to go to the HP park (and Disney while we're there) and I want to fit on this ride. I've always wanted to lost weight - between romantically wanting to look better, between working in theatre and roles I want needing to look different for, and mostly just for wanting to feel better about myself - but this crazy ride is what is actually gotten me to do something about it for the first time. It's crazy to me. But Harry Potter has always been about this great joy for me in so many ways - I don't want to tarnish any part of it by associating it with being too fat to ride something at the park, y'know? I don't want to go to Orlando worrying about fitting on rides throughout Universal or at Disney. 

Like I said, still terrified that it won't happen - not sure if proportionally I'll fit even if I can get down to 230 in the next 65 days. I'm a big girl. It's so sad to say that, I've never really said it out loud or thought it, but truly I am. We'll see though. 

I just wanted to share my (sob - sorry!) story with you all and to thank those of you who have been sharing your stories of if you made it on or not and how your own weight loss is going. It means so much to me and is bringing me such inspiration and comfort today. 

Hopefully I can get down to at least 230 and we'll see how it goes...anyone who's on this journey that has any advice (or recipes - dinner is the hardest right now!) please feel free to PM me - it would mean so much.  

Congrats to those that got on - hopefully I'll be joining your ranks in the next few months!


----------



## bubba's mom

^  first...stop thinking negatively...you ARE doing something, so you WILL lose the weight.

In Jillian's book, she quite frankly says (and idk if this will help you lose or not):
If it didn't have a mother, or come from the ground, you shouldn't be eating it.

That statement alone will make you think about EVERYTHING you put into your mouth (believe me...I was thinking it while eating my birthday ice-cream cake yesterday).

However, a simple thing like that and no white in your diet, MOVING, getting your heart rate up and out of your comfort zone...for even 30 min a day WILL get the weight off and you will see a result.  Eventually the stronger your heart/cardio, the more muscle you will be able to build and the muscle will work in your favor and help you burn calories more easily.

I think a lot of peeps get discouraged because they bust their you know what exercising and want to see an immediate result...and immediate just doesn't happen.

Be patient and stick to the plan...it WILL happen.

good luck!


----------



## damo

In addition to what Bubba's mom said, the best way to lose the weight is gradually, by changing your whole lifestyle.  It needs to be something that you will continue for the rest of your life. Glad to hear that you have taken steps in the right direction.  Congratulations!


----------



## ncmurray

Hi,

As has already been said, you ARE doing something and this will result in a loss of weight.  It can be shocking to look at yourself sometimes and see how you really are, but it can also be a positive thing too.  Stick to your plan, and you could lose a significant amount of weight in 65 days!

For everyone here, I went to IoA yesterday, and rode on FJ!   I have been so worried about this for the last couple of months, as I was sure that I wouldn't fit, but I did without any problems.  5'4", 220 lbs, and pear shaped, and I only needed a slight push on the bar in order to get the green light.  In actual fact, I had plenty of room!  

For those that are worried, I will try to describe how it works.  You walk through the line until you pass the Sorting Hat.   You then turn left and the walkway is parallel and visible to the loading station for about 20 feet.   At the end of 20 feet you make a U-turn onto the loading station (which is a moving pathway, and the bench of four seats faces this moving pathway).  Four people sit in each bench, and the walkway and benches are passing in front of the 20ft line at this stage.  The benches and walkway then pass the people in the line and into a "blank" area where you have not yet entered the ride and you are not completely visible to the waiting line either (I really hope this makes sense!).  There are Cast Members here helping guests to push down on the bar if they need help.  I saw one CM pushing really hard on one seat in order to help, but they then passed beyond where I could see them, so I don't know if they managed to do it, or if the guest was asked to leave.  So, if you are with me so far, you will see that it is quite discrete, and not visible to everybody if you are asked to leave the ride.   I know that this will be of no comfort to anyone that really wants to do the ride, but at least it is as discrete as possible.

By the way, the ride was absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Praise2Him

rKrispyt said:


> Like I said, still terrified that it won't happen - not sure if proportionally I'll fit even if I can get down to 230 in the next 65 days.



I'm 5'4" and 230 and I fit with no problem so you'll be fine!


----------



## sbgclori

Good Luck everyone... the one thing I can say is really try the seats outside before you even get in line) to get an idea.... basically the guy outside was really nice.... they have two seats you can test. So I did not get the green light but he pushed it down as far as he could then he held the other seat down to where mine was and then kept pushing till the light came on so he could see how much further the seat needed to go for the green light... it was less than and inch so he said go for it. I got past the seats inside and got on the ride. I really think the seats on the real ride are bigger so if at all possible just bypass the testers inside and just try to get on. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## disneyannie

ncmurray said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw one CM pushing really hard on one seat in order to help, but they then passed beyond where I could see them, so I don't know if they managed to do it, or if the guest was asked to leave.  So, if you are with me so far, you will see that it is quite discrete, and not visible to everybody if you are asked to leave the ride.   I know that this will be of no comfort to anyone that really wants to do the ride, but at least it is as discrete as possible.
> 
> By the way, the ride was absolutely fabulous!



Thanks for this comment, i really want to ride, but appreciate i may not fit. so now i know its discrete i'm happy to go for it and what will be will be xxxx


----------



## buttongirl

I waited in line for 90 min with my two children and was not pulled out of line. When we reached the ride I buckeled my two children in safely and then sat down myself. I did not fit. Not even close. The ride attendant was irrated and asked me to leave the ride but would not let me retrieve my seven year old daughter who was crying because she was scared to ride without me. 

I am 5'7'' and weight 220lbs. I wear a size 18 or 20. I carry my weight in my thighs and chest. I have never had a problem fitting on a ride before. I just wanted to warn anyone who is traveling alone with children to prepare them that they may have to ride by themsleves. I wish I had seen this thread before my trip!


----------



## MIChessGuy

buttongirl said:


> I waited in line for 90 min with my two children and was not pulled out of line. When we reached the ride I buckeled my two children in safely and then sat down myself. I did not fit. Not even close. The ride attendant was irrated and asked me to leave the ride but would not let me retrieve my seven year old daughter who was crying because she was scared to ride without me.
> 
> I am 5'7'' and weight 220lbs. I wear a size 18 or 20. I carry my weight in my thighs and chest. I have never had a problem fitting on a ride before. I just wanted to warn anyone who is traveling alone with children to prepare them that they may have to ride by themsleves. I wish I had seen this thread before my trip!



I was in this situation last Friday, except that I "volunteered" myself to the inside seat tester.  The outside tester had already failed me and told me to report to the inside test seat.  When I failed a second time, they kicked me out.  It was just me and my 8-year-old niece, whom I did not want to ride without me, assuming they would have allowed it.  I'll try sneaking by the inside seats alone next time, and they can throw me out from the loading area instead...heh.


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

buttongirl said:


> I waited in line for 90 min with my two children and was not pulled out of line. When we reached the ride I buckeled my two children in safely and then sat down myself. I did not fit. Not even close. The ride attendant was irrated and asked me to leave the ride but would not let me retrieve my seven year old daughter who was crying because she was scared to ride without me.
> 
> I am 5'7'' and weight 220lbs. I wear a size 18 or 20. I carry my weight in my thighs and chest. I have never had a problem fitting on a ride before. I just wanted to warn anyone who is traveling alone with children to prepare them that they may have to ride by themsleves. I wish I had seen this thread before my trip!



SO WEIRD!  I'm 5'6 but weigh about  the same and I fit.  The first time I had the girls in a push up bra and the second just a  bra shelf cami. It's the thighs that KILL though.  I'm sorry that you were not able to ride How was your daughter after?


----------



## buttongirl

After reading this thread I am pretty sure that it was my thighs and chest that were my issue. The gentleman who lead me around to the unloading area to retrieve my children told me that it was actually very difficult for them to predict who would and would not fit the harness. 

Unfortunately my daughter was crying and very upset at the end of the ride. She would not go on another dark ride for the rest of the trip. She did have a blast on the roller coasters though!


----------



## MaleficentandGoons

Well if it makes you feel better my 53 yo mom said she had nightmares from the Dementors part.  She only watched the 1st movies and never read the books so she wasn't prepared. She did like the Mummy!


----------



## keishashadow

Q for those who were sweating it out & had success...

wondering if any of you had tried the test seat for Epcot's Sum of All Thrills Coaster & fit?

I tried it & fit easily, was hoping to save myself embarrassment @ HP in Oct.  

Had no issue with the girls (DDs) when lowering the epcot restraint.  it was an odd feeling to feel my ample backside slide down into the seat that looks similar to the pic posted here, *except *the Epcot one has *much* *deeper sides due to section attached to back part* weird feeling to slide down into itoddly enough, easier to get out than in for some reason lol


----------



## OrlandoUnited

They're not the same.  I fit on Sum of All Thrills just fine.  Harry Potter, not at all.


----------



## Magpie

buttongirl said:


> I waited in line for 90 min with my two children and was not pulled out of line. When we reached the ride I buckeled my two children in safely and then sat down myself. I did not fit. Not even close. The ride attendant was irrated and asked me to leave the ride but would not let me retrieve my seven year old daughter who was crying because she was scared to ride without me.
> 
> I am 5'7'' and weight 220lbs. I wear a size 18 or 20. I carry my weight in my thighs and chest. I have never had a problem fitting on a ride before. I just wanted to warn anyone who is traveling alone with children to prepare them that they may have to ride by themsleves. I wish I had seen this thread before my trip!



Frankly, I'm horrified by this story - I can't imagine not being allowed to retrieve my child!

I don't care if they have to shut down the whole ride, if my child is scared to go through alone, then she shouldn't have to go through alone.  My husband would have been ripping heads off right and left.

Since you didn't try the seats out front, they should have pulled you aside for the test seats inside.  But they didn't, which means _they_ dropped the ball by not grabbing you out of line.  Forcibly separating parents and children is inexcusable.  I think this one's worthy of writing a letter of complaint, so that in future they're more proactive about pulling people out of line when there's any doubt.


----------



## damo

Magpie said:


> Frankly, I'm horrified by this story - I can't imagine not being allowed to retrieve my child!
> 
> I don't care if they have to shut down the whole ride, if my child is scared to go through alone, then she shouldn't have to go through alone.  My husband would have been ripping heads off right and left.
> 
> Since you didn't try the seats out front, they should have pulled you aside for the test seats inside.  But they didn't, which means _they_ dropped the ball by not grabbing you out of line.  Forcibly separating parents and children is inexcusable.  I think this one's worthy of writing a letter of complaint, so that in future they're more proactive about pulling people out of line when there's any doubt.



There was another sibling riding too.  The child was not riding alone.  But I agree that if the child didn't want to ride once the mother had to leave, they should have let that child off.  I guess we'd have to have been there to know exactly how it happened.


----------



## keishashadow

OrlandoUnited said:


> They're not the same. I fit on Sum of All Thrills just fine. Harry Potter, not at all.


 
there goes that hopeful thoughtthanx for the reply though


----------



## lkaanda

keishashadow said:


> Q for those who were sweating it out & had success...
> 
> wondering if any of you had tried the test seat for Epcot's Sum of All Thrills Coaster & fit?
> 
> I tried it & fit easily, was hoping to save myself embarrassment @ HP in Oct.
> 
> Had no issue with the girls (DDs) when lowering the epcot restraint. it was an odd feeling to feel my ample backside slide down into the seat that looks similar to the pic posted here, *except *the Epcot one has *much* *deeper sides due to section attached to back part* weird feeling to slide down into itoddly enough, easier to get out than in for some reason lol


 
We are thinking of going in Feb, and I was wondering about this ride. I was looking at your pictures and wondering if the seats are in sections of 4 or is it a continuous run of seats? Just trying to see how we would seat the kids with my husband and I, especially since it sounds like some parts can be scary in the dark.


----------



## damo

lkaanda said:


> We are thinking of going in Feb, and I was wondering about this ride. I was looking at your pictures and wondering if the seats are in sections of 4 or is it a continuous run of seats? Just trying to see how we would seat the kids with my husband and I, especially since it sounds like some parts can be scary in the dark.



They are in sections of 4.


----------



## John_RN

I just got back from a 5 day trip to Orlando. Spent Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday at WWOHP. I was a little worried that I would not fit after stalking these boards for weeks. I am 5'8" 235 lbs and I had no problem getting the 3 clicks on my own and still felt good in the seat. 

I will say this though, on my 5th time riding there was a lady in front of me who I thought was rather large and I kept thinking she was going to be turned away. They didnt even pull her out of line for a test seat. She ended up sitting in the bench with me and my SO and she could only get 2 clicks and the TM literally pushed down with all his weight to get the third click. He then asked her if she could breathe okay and she said yes but it was really uncomfortable. I thought for sure he was going to let her off but nope, all he asked was "can you tolerate it for 5 minutes??" She must've said yes because she rode. And he pushed hard.


----------



## AuroraAcerbis

I hope these TMs who are pushing down on the seats you guys are seeing are all on duty next Thursday! 

I'm sorry to hear it didn't work out, buttongirl. They should have let you take your daughter off! I agree that's worthy of a letter.


----------



## bouncy54

John_RN said:


> I just got back from a 5 day trip to Orlando. Spent Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday at WWOHP. I was a little worried that I would not fit after stalking these boards for weeks. I am 5'8" 235 lbs and I had no problem getting the 3 clicks on my own and still felt good in the seat.
> 
> I will say this though, on my 5th time riding there was a lady in front of me who I thought was rather large and I kept thinking she was going to be turned away. They didnt even pull her out of line for a test seat. She ended up sitting in the bench with me and my SO and she could only get 2 clicks and the TM literally pushed down with all his weight to get the third click. He then asked her if she could breathe okay and she said yes but it was really uncomfortable. I thought for sure he was going to let her off but nope, all he asked was "can you tolerate it for 5 minutes??" She must've said yes because she rode. And he pushed hard.



I feel like such an idiot for asking this, but...  when you say you thought she was rather large.. where, exactly, was she large.  Upper body, lower body or "all over" body?    Was she tall?


----------



## keishashadow

John_RN said:


> I just got back from a 5 day trip to Orlando. Spent Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday at WWOHP. I was a little worried that I would not fit after stalking these boards for weeks. I am 5'8" 235 lbs and I had no problem getting the 3 clicks on my own and still felt good in the seat.
> 
> I will say this though, on my 5th time riding there was a lady in front of me who I thought was rather large and I kept thinking she was going to be turned away. They didnt even pull her out of line for a test seat. She ended up sitting in the bench with me and my SO and she could only get 2 clicks and the TM literally pushed down with all his weight to get the third click. He then asked her if she could breathe okay and she said yes but it was really uncomfortable. I thought for sure he was going to let her off but nope, all he asked was "can you tolerate it for 5 minutes??" She must've said yes because she rode. *And he pushed hard*.


 
im wondering when the 1st lawsuit will be filed for busted gut or somethingTMs really caught between rock & hard place on this one, i feel for anybody manning that ride.


----------



## John_RN

bouncy54 said:


> I feel like such an idiot for asking this, but...  when you say you thought she was rather large.. where, exactly, was she large.  Upper body, lower body or "all over" body?    Was she tall?



She was all over large, and I'm not saying that to be mean but you know how it is on this board. I spent weeks and weeks reading all these posts of people with certain dimensions not riding and when my SO and I saw her we both just figured they wouldn't let her ride. 

I am awful with guessing sizes but I figured she was maybe 5'6" and about 245 lbs. But I could be wrong, I am awful at guessing weights!


----------



## disneyannie

John_RN said:


> I
> 
> I will say this though, on my 5th time riding there was a lady in front of me who I thought was rather large and I kept thinking she was going to be turned away. They didnt even pull her out of line for a test seat. She ended up sitting in the bench with me and my SO and she could only get 2 clicks and the TM literally pushed down with all his weight to get the third click. He then asked her if she could breathe okay and she said yes but it was really uncomfortable. I thought for sure he was going to let her off but nope, all he asked was "can you tolerate it for 5 minutes??" She must've said yes because she rode. And he pushed hard.



Thanks John thats interesting and good to know, when the ride first opened they seemed a bit reluctant to squish people into their restraints, so i'm happy they are now doing this.......i can cope with being uncomfortable for getting to ride


----------



## Purseval

keishashadow said:


> im wondering when the 1st lawsuit will be filed for busted gut or somethingTMs really caught between rock & hard place on this one, i feel for anybody manning that ride.



I'm wondering what they will do when the first person who can't get 3 clicks refuses to get off.


----------



## Magpie

Purseval said:


> I'm wondering what they will do when the first person who can't get 3 clicks refuses to get off.



They had an incident like that in the first couple days.  They had to shut down the whole ride, and they were a lot stricter about letting oversize people on for awhile after that.  There were reports of TMs flatly refusing to push down on the restraints at all.

So basically, refusing to get off is ruining it for everyone.


----------



## Asm

I rode today! I'm about 5'6" @245 and proportional. They didn't pull me to test and asked if they push hard. They got the 3 clicks. My 42Gs were squished into a sort of uni-b**b but hey I RODE! It was awesome!


----------



## phamton

Asm said:


> I rode today! I'm about 5'6" @245 and proportional. They didn't pull me to test and asked if they push hard. They got the 3 clicks. My 42Gs were squished into a sort of uni-b**b but hey I RODE! It was awesome!


  Yay! Just think of it as a two for one deal.  You got to ride FJ and got a mammogram at the same time.


----------



## mom2aandj

buttongirl said:


> It would not let me retrieve my seven year old daughter who was crying because she was scared to ride without me.



wow!  I am so sorry that happened!  My 7 year old DD would have gotten hysterical if that had happened to her.  That is really unacceptable.


----------



## disney-super-mom

phamton said:


> Yay! Just think of it as a two for one deal.  You got to ride FJ and got a mammogram at the same time.



LOL!  That's a great way to look at it! 

I'm still wondering about tall people because there doesn't seem to be a lot of reporting about that.  Is some guy who is 6'5" or 6'6" going to be able to ride, or is that too tall?  Has anyone seen taller guys like this be able to ride?


----------



## OrlandoUnited

Well...I went this past Friday night.  I hadn't been in a while because myself and my family were in a very bad car accident a few weeks ago.

and...I fit.  I even got the green light outside.  I'm now 6'2, 255.

I didn't get stopped at all for testing, and once on the ride, I could actually pull the harness down to 4 clicks.

So yeah, I'm happy, after waiting 3 months to ride and losing approximately 30 pounds, it was worth it.


----------



## Purseval

Magpie said:


> They had an incident like that in the first couple days.  They had to shut down the whole ride



I guess what I should have written was how would security physically get them out if they refused.  Taser them?


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

I gotta ask as i'm still nervous, i'm between 255-260 lbs & 5'9, I have a little bit of a stomach but i'm not overly large. My profile pic shows me & I was wondering if there was a chance i'd be able to fit given these dimensions. Crossing my fingers & TIA!


----------



## Purseval

The best thing for you to do is go through the line and try getting on the ride.  The worst that will happen is you get to see the most amazing queue ever made in any theme park.  The ride itself is just icing on an already wonderful cake.


----------



## AuroraAcerbis

OrlandoUnited said:


> Well...I went this past Friday night.  I hadn't been in a while because myself and my family were in a very bad car accident a few weeks ago.
> 
> and...I fit.  I even got the green light outside.  I'm now 6'2, 255.
> 
> I didn't get stopped at all for testing, and once on the ride, I could actually pull the harness down to 4 clicks.
> 
> So yeah, I'm happy, after waiting 3 months to ride and losing approximately 30 pounds, it was worth it.



Congrats! You worked very hard and had a rough couple of weeks, so you deserved to get on! I hope you rode it more than once!

I'm getting totally nervous now! We leave in two days...at this point, que sera sera. I won't let it ruin my trip and I'll still get to see Hogwarts!


----------



## Asm

phamton said:


> Yay! Just think of it as a two for one deal.  You got to ride FJ and got a mammogram at the same time.



Too true! Since the same thing happened on Dragon Challenge, does it count as two mammograms?

Actually DC was a little more uncomfortable than FJ. FJ was surprisingly roomy except in the chest and wasn't really uncomfortable there, just tightly bound


----------



## Angie2

Ok so I spent weeks fretting about if I would get on FJ and I did   I thought I would share a thought I had that I did not see posted... I did get the 3rd click with the help of the TM (although I think I could have gotten it myself if given a chance).  When I got the third click, I thought it felt just like Hulk when I pull down enough to make the seat belt strap thingy have some slack in it  In other words, I do not like to have the strap pulled tight on Hulk; I like to get it to click one more time so that there is some slack in the strap on the regular size seats on Hulk (for some crazy reason I feel like I can't fall out if there is slack in the strap...silly I know!!).  Anyway, the third click on FJ fits exactly like the Hulk when I can get the slack in the strap so if you can ride Hulk in the regular seats and get the harness to do enough clicks to get some slack in the strap, you should fit on FJ no problem.  If the strap is always stretched tight on the Hulk but you can still fit in the regular seats, you should be able to get on FJ with the help of a TM pushing down on the harness.  Hope this helps someone.  FJ was a great ride and Hogwarts is amazing!!


----------



## BeckyH

My family rode FJ in late July.  I have motion sickness issues and knew I probably couldn't ride but went through the line with my husband and boys.  When we got to the inside test seats, I wanted to check if I would fit, in case the family thought I'd be able to handle it.  

I fit just fine.  I needed the modified seats on Hulk and Dragon's Challenge.  I'm 5"8 and 235 pounds, 40DDD.  I usually wear 3X tops and 20/22 bottoms.  Hips are about 52 and chest about 49 but I have thinner arms and legs.  I carry most of my weight in the chest, belly and hips.

After my family came off the ride they all agreed that I would not be able to tolerate it.  Oh well, at least I know I would have fit.


----------



## ksc37

My husband is about 6'2", 255 lbs with broad shoulders and chest, and he was able to ride.  He was pulled aside to try out the test seats, and they got the 3 clicks.  He said it was snug but not uncomfortable.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Has anyone seen TALLER people be able to ride?  Like while in line or waiting to load, did anyone witness someone around 6'5" or taller allowed to ride?  

Or, did anyone witness someone around 6'5" or taller turned away because they were too tall?  (Not because they were too heavy or broad, but because they were too tall.)


----------



## rKrispyt

damo said:


> In addition to what Bubba's mom said, the best way to lose the weight is gradually, by changing your whole lifestyle.  It needs to be something that you will continue for the rest of your life. Glad to hear that you have taken steps in the right direction.  Congratulations!


Thank you all so much. 

I've been having a very stressful few days and it's effecting my weight loss journey. Long story short, my Sunday plans got changed unexpectedly and I missed my workout. Monday when I started up again...well, this week feels like I started from the beginning again. I haven't walked both ways to work any day, having a hard time getting up in the morning, and the workouts have been so hard. It's weird cause I know it's my own willpower that's changed - I was pushing myself better, y'know? I was in a more positive, more motivated state of mind. 

Being stressed out about money and my future and all these other things, I'm letting it all drag me down. Still going wiht my workouts but I need to get back to my butt-kicking place!  

I am absolutely making htis change for my whole life, yes. I actually have started thinking I probably won't fit on this ride, but I'm not giving up. It'd be so easy for me to get all upset, and truth be told, I'm sure I will if I'm on that ride withmyf riends and have to get off, but I've already decided that I'm going ot keep going and once I get below 200 pounds, my celebration is heading back down to Orlando to ride this ride. I'm sure I'll be a crying crying mess once I finally reach my first goal in this weight loss journey and can ride Forbidden Journey, but I"m also trying to lose weight and just be healthier so I can play sports with my lil sister (she's 12 and a total athlete) and just keep up with her, so that I can get up in front of my students (I choreograph every spring for a local high school) and keep up with them, show them that anything's possible if you set your mind to it, be the dancer I once was nad want ot be again, to not feel like "the fat one" when I'm out with all my gorgeous, thin, fun freiends; to feel like myself again and not find that I'm retreating within myself becaue I'm so embarassed by the way I look. 

I'm going ot keep going with this (and thank you Mama Jessie for your PM - I just don't have enough posts to reply yet, but I will once I get to 10!!) and make it a lifelong thing. This ride jsut motivated a change I've wanted to make for...well, 14 years now. Wow. 

Thank you all so much again  

And Bubba's Mom, I almost bought one of Jillian's books but had to put it down cause I just can't afford it right now. However, I live near an amazing giant farmer's market where I go once a week and load up on veggies and fruits (those are mostly my snacks), I'm not eating anything other than Jello that is not some healthier, lighter version, I'm doing egg whites eachmorning, usually yogort with lunch, and I do Jello occasionally for dessert, or I'll do oen 100 calorie pack (hostess, or keebler cookies). Close to the "no mother or growing out of the ground" rule? How does that apply to dairy out of curiousity?


----------



## bubba's mom

rKrispyt said:


> I almost bought one of Jillian's books but had to put it down cause I just can't afford it right now. However, I live near an amazing giant farmer's market where I go once a week and load up on veggies and fruits (those are mostly my snacks), I'm not eating anything other than Jello that is not some healthier, lighter version, I'm doing egg whites eachmorning, usually yogort with lunch, and I do Jello occasionally for dessert, or I'll do oen 100 calorie pack (hostess, or keebler cookies). Close to the "no mother or growing out of the ground" rule? How does that apply to dairy out of curiousity?



Not sure how it applies to dairy, but I drink 2% milk every day/all day (ick on the 1% stuff).  I guess since it had a mother, it's okay?  Once in a while I eat eggs and everyday slap some butter (don't like jelly or peanut butter) on whole wheat english muffin for breakfast.

Once you change what and how much you eat, your stomach will shrink and get used to less food (those recommended portion sizes can be filling!).  I actually eat a muffin and glass of milk for breakfast every day (around 9-10am) and don't eat lunch (have glass of milk) and that's it till dinner.  Granted, my dinner is anywhere from 4-5:30 depending on the day/schedule, but it's what my body is used to.  I lost 35lbs just by eating healthier and less (started exercising AFTER losing the weight...go figure!) and watching portion size.  A good tip I give a lot is at dinner, use a lunch size plate...not a dinner plate.  Fill half w/ veggies/fruit the other half to quarter w/ protein (chicken, turkey, pork) and just by using a smaller plate, you'll eat less...altho it's a visual trick and you'll be full.

Maybe you could see if Jill's book is at the library or something?  Or, ask for it for a bday or Xmas gift?

Just remember.... Eat to live, don't live to eat. 

Good luck!


----------



## MomBoyd

I am definately Pooh sized and will not be able to ride FJ.  What other rides at Universal are a tight fit for those of us who are Pooh sized?


----------



## AuroraAcerbis

I tried the test seats in front of FJ today and did not fit. I am 5'8 and 47-50-52. I was nowhere near fitting, and my 6' 235 father in law also did not fit. The thighs killed us both...I don't think even at my thinnest I could have ridden!

Oh well, Hogsmeade was still pretty magical!


----------



## sbgclori

AuroraAcerbis said:


> I tried the test seats in front of FJ today and did not fit. I am 5'8 and 47-50-52. I was nowhere near fitting, and my 6' 235 father in law also did not fit. The thighs killed us both...I don't think even at my thinnest I could have ridden!
> 
> Oh well, Hogsmeade was still pretty magical!





Wahhh no.... ahhh im sorry... that is just so not fair.. your measurements dont seem much bigger than me and I made it with no problem inside...... I did not get the ok outside...  if you are going again try the seats on the ride!


----------



## damo

rKrispyt said:


> Thank you all so much.
> 
> I've been having a very stressful few days and it's effecting my weight loss journey. Long story short, my Sunday plans got changed unexpectedly and I missed my workout. Monday when I started up again...well, this week feels like I started from the beginning again. I haven't walked both ways to work any day, having a hard time getting up in the morning, and the workouts have been so hard. It's weird cause I know it's my own willpower that's changed - I was pushing myself better, y'know? I was in a more positive, more motivated state of mind.
> 
> Being stressed out about money and my future and all these other things, I'm letting it all drag me down. Still going wiht my workouts but I need to get back to my butt-kicking place!
> 
> I am absolutely making htis change for my whole life, yes. I actually have started thinking I probably won't fit on this ride, but I'm not giving up. It'd be so easy for me to get all upset, and truth be told, I'm sure I will if I'm on that ride withmyf riends and have to get off, but I've already decided that I'm going ot keep going and once I get below 200 pounds, my celebration is heading back down to Orlando to ride this ride. I'm sure I'll be a crying crying mess once I finally reach my first goal in this weight loss journey and can ride Forbidden Journey, but I"m also trying to lose weight and just be healthier so I can play sports with my lil sister (she's 12 and a total athlete) and just keep up with her, so that I can get up in front of my students (I choreograph every spring for a local high school) and keep up with them, show them that anything's possible if you set your mind to it, be the dancer I once was nad want ot be again, to not feel like "the fat one" when I'm out with all my gorgeous, thin, fun freiends; to feel like myself again and not find that I'm retreating within myself becaue I'm so embarassed by the way I look.
> 
> I'm going ot keep going with this (and thank you Mama Jessie for your PM - I just don't have enough posts to reply yet, but I will once I get to 10!!) and make it a lifelong thing. This ride jsut motivated a change I've wanted to make for...well, 14 years now. Wow.
> 
> Thank you all so much again
> 
> And Bubba's Mom, I almost bought one of Jillian's books but had to put it down cause I just can't afford it right now. However, I live near an amazing giant farmer's market where I go once a week and load up on veggies and fruits (those are mostly my snacks), I'm not eating anything other than Jello that is not some healthier, lighter version, I'm doing egg whites eachmorning, usually yogort with lunch, and I do Jello occasionally for dessert, or I'll do oen 100 calorie pack (hostess, or keebler cookies). Close to the "no mother or growing out of the ground" rule? How does that apply to dairy out of curiousity?



Thanks for giving us a little update!  It really sounds like your head and heart are in the right place to make a big change.  Don't let little setbacks turn into big setbacks.  Life is full of speedbumps, as my son tells me every time he doesn't do well at school!  Just keep on going and it will get easier as your body adjusts.  Make sure you keep coming back to let us know how things are going.  We really want you to reach your stepping stone of riding this ride and then continuing on a lifelong path to healthy eating and happy living.


----------



## Biggreen19

Got back from my Orlando trip a few days ago.  Rode FJ a few times during my stay at PBH.  This is for the guys:  I am 6'0" at 245.  I did not try the test seats outside or inside, nor was I asked.  I never had the chance to pull the restraint down myself the first time I rode, a cast member pushed it down quickly for me.  The second time I rode, I am not sure I would have gotten three clicks myself, again with cast member assistance, I was in no problem.  For me the tightest fit was my chest, no problem with my gut or thighs.  I measured my chest before departing for my vacation at 47 inches.  I can ride DC and Hulk in the "regular" seats, however its a snug fit as well.  I really think it's just how you are shaped, I saw people larger and much taller than I get to ride, so If you think you are "on the bubble" give it shot.

Btw, I started 2010 pushing 270, I am down 25 lbs to 245, looking to drop another 25+ lbs before my 2011 Orlando visit.


----------



## potterfan

I rode for the third time today. First two times were a couple of wks ago when we arrived. I had no probs and was not asked to test.
This time I was in single rider queue and pulled aside to do a 'random' test. I got three clicks with help and was in queue to get on, a lady behind me did not get on. I needed a TM to get clicks 2 and three and it felt much more snug than before, not sure why???
Maybe they changed calibration or TM pushed harder this time? I also had on more padded clothes.

Felt bad for lady who left before ride she was bigger than me but as my daughter said 'she wasn't even that big'.

I don't see why one click won't do???


----------



## SharkyGoddess

It would be nice if they would post the seat measurements on this ride to save people trouble. I'm chunky and have heavy thighs and a bubble butt.


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

@SharkyGoddess

Destination Theme Park got the seat measurements for FJ.

http://www.destinationthemepark.com...-and-the-forbidden-journey-seat-measurements/

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2520787&highlight=forbidden+seat+measurments


----------



## damo

SharkyGoddess said:


> It would be nice if they would post the seat measurements on this ride to save people trouble. I'm chunky and have heavy thighs and a bubble butt.



Not sure how the seat measurements will help.  You would have to go and build yourself a prototype.  You need the height between the bottom of your thighs and the bottom of the restraints when closed, after you are sittin and squished into the seat.  Then you also need to determine the circumference of your chest/middle and the perimeter of the chest area of the seat once the restraints are closed, to see if you can fit in there.  A simple seat measurement really is of no assistance (although it was really nice of the person to get it as someone requested it of her).


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Gryffindor_Mouse said:


> @SharkyGoddess
> 
> Destination Theme Park got the seat measurements for FJ.
> 
> http://www.destinationthemepark.com...-and-the-forbidden-journey-seat-measurements/
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2520787&highlight=forbidden+seat+measurments


 
Thank you!


----------



## SharkyGoddess

damo said:


> Not sure how the seat measurements will help. You would have to go and build yourself a prototype. You need the height between the bottom of your thighs and the bottom of the restraints when closed, after you are sittin and squished into the seat. Then you also need to determine the circumference of your chest/middle and the perimeter of the chest area of the seat once the restraints are closed, to see if you can fit in there. A simple seat measurement really is of no assistance (although it was really nice of the person to get it as someone requested it of her).


 

I understand your point, but knowing the seat measurements as far as how wide your rear is, or thighs are helps you determine whether you'll even fit in the seat. That part for me I know will be snug, but... maybe I will still fit and make the infamous 3 clicks. I hope anyway. Personally, this just makes me more determined to work hard at losing my weight


----------



## phamton

WizardingWorldGifts said:


> This is absolutely the most amazing ride ever, but it does not accomodate about 30% of the people who wish to ride.



I think 30% is waaaay  to high.  If that were the case, I would expect to see about one out of 3 people who couldn't fit in the test seat or car.  I was in line for over 2 hours and saw many people try out the test seat and get on the ride and I didn't see one person who didn't make the cut.  I was in the line that looped around clear to Spiderman and most of those people had no idea that the ride didn't fit all body types.  They all stayed in line the whole way and all of the people I saw in line got on the ride.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I also did not see anyone, other than myself, fail either the outside or the inside test seats.  It's my understanding that people have succeeded in the test seats and failed in the actual ride seats, and vice versa.  Pretty strange.  To the best of my knowledge, I did not get as much as one 'click' in any test seat.  I've been told that I would probably have to lose about 60 pounds to have a chance, and even then it's 50-50.  After being shown out by the fat police, I took out my wand and chanted, "Corpus reductio!" but was informed that doesn't work in real life.


----------



## TraceyL

> Originally Posted by WizardingWorldGifts
> This is absolutely the most amazing ride ever, but it does not accomodate about 30% of the people who wish to ride.





phamton said:


> I think 30% is waaaay  to high.  If that were the case, I would expect to see about one out of 3 people who couldn't fit in the test seat or car.  I was in line for over 2 hours and saw many people try out the test seat and get on the ride and I didn't see one person who didn't make the cut.  I was in the line that looped around clear to Spiderman and most of those people had no idea that the ride didn't fit all body types.  They all stayed in line the whole way and all of the people I saw in line got on the ride.



An exaggeration surely?
Rode it several times over the course of 4 days - if 30% of people who wished to ride could not be accommodated I also think I would have seen at least one person fail to fit in the test seats or be asked to leave their ride vehicle.  Sure some may not have bothered to try the seats/ride but I saw none fail 

I'm a curvy lady who fitted with clicks to spare


----------



## damo

The percentage of Americans who are obese (according to internet statistics) is 30%.

Since it has been said that obese people can't fit on FJ, the conclusion has been made that 30% of people can't ride. 

Perhaps 30% of the general American population wouldn't be able to ride but theme park population is not a general American population.  I would assume that the obese percentage in a normal Universal Orlando population that want to ride FJ is much much much lower.


----------



## TraceyL

Technically my BMI makes me 'just' obese - as I said .. clicks to spare 

Maybe not a sound conclusion to draw


----------



## keishashadow

Purseval said:


> I'm wondering what they will do when the first person who can't get 3 clicks refuses to get off.


 
lots of securitybeing that it's a big person & all



Magpie said:


> They had an incident like that in the first couple days. They had to shut down the whole ride, and they were a lot stricter about letting oversize people on for awhile after that. There were reports of TMs flatly refusing to push down on the restraints at all.
> 
> So basically, refusing to get off is ruining it for everyone.


 
I can understand their frustration though if they fit in the outside test seat, then waited in long line, to be told no.

there is a wildly differing range of who fits & doesn't, many times both reporting same body weights, etc.

im going to tread lightly here & throw this out, apologize in advance if i offend anybody! _many_ women have 'back' and can be otherwise within visual norms of being non-obsese. It's often a cultural perference or hereditary vs actual choice. the designers droppped the ball imo.

i think Kim Kardashian should be a test subject, wonder if she'd fit?



damo said:


> The percentage of Americans who are obese (according to internet statistics) is 30%.
> 
> Since it has been said that obese people can't fit on FJ, the conclusion has been made that 30% of people can't ride.
> 
> Perhaps 30% of the general American population wouldn't be able to ride *but theme park population is not a general American population*. I would assume that the obese percentage in a normal Universal Orlando population that want to ride FJ is much much much lower.


 
Interesting thought, i'd venture the % is _much higher_ in the theme park population in MCO, _especially WDW,_ as it draws from more of a general crowd & gets larger attendance. 

Not to be confused with the typical _pre-HP_ profile of a Universal guest...one who perfers more agressive rides that Disney offers, that employ more exclusionary restraints as to body type.  They probably have done the drill before @ Six Flaggs, Cedar Point, etc. & know how they typically fit their body type...and are shocked to find out they don't fit in what they consider to be a family attraction


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> Interesting thought, i'd venture the % is _much higher_ in the theme park population in MCO, _especially WDW,_ as it draws from more of a general crowd & gets larger attendance.



What I was trying to say was that the very obese people probably aren't going to theme parks, so that percentage can be taken off of the 30%.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Have you all ever heard of Gabrile Iglasies (sp?) ? He does a skit about roller coasters that had even this chubby chick roaring with laughter. It's worth a looksie... but I won't post since I just know someone will run and tattle on me.


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> What I was trying to say was that the very obese people probably aren't going to theme parks, so that percentage can be taken off of the 30%.


not trying to argumentativeWDW gets some _very_ big guests (personal observation over the years) vs Universal and other parks.  no flameing, ive never been a skinny chick, happy with my bad self.

quite likely, WDW is one of the most pooh sized friendly parks, one size fits nearly all.  Im guessing there are many trying U for the 1st time due due to HP and being surprised that the seats are geared to a certain body type...whatever that might be as simple height/weight parameters don't cover certain body parts being _oversized_

Going from memory there have been folks who reported they're 180 pds & not making the mark, when ones near 250 pds say they were a-okay.  It's def not the norm with most rides elsewhere.


----------



## toocherie

so another question--is the queue scooter friendly?  Can't stand for 50 minutes or more.


----------



## bouncy54

toocherie said:


> so another question--is the queue scooter friendly?  Can't stand for 50 minutes or more.



Can't seem to get an answer to this question.  I'm thinking that we may have to transfer to a WC like some attractions at WDW, but maybe not.  I'm pretty sure there is an elevator and a special loading area for disabled persons from some posts I've been reading.  Wish IOA would update their ADA page with more helpful information.


----------



## inkkognito

People are most definitely passing the test seats and failing the real thing. I rode singles yesterday and could tell by sight that the guy next to me was questionable and surely had been tested at the end of the line. Sure enough, he got one click and they really, really had to smoosh it for two and could not get three, so he had to get off literally at the very last minute.


----------



## bouncy54

I'm 5'3" and weigh 220.  I'm pretty evenly proportioned.  I was the same size when I last visited IOA in 2005.  I fit into the modified seats of both the Hulk and Dragons easily.  I knew I would have to use those seats by sitting in the ones outside the ride so when I got to the front of the line, I knew to ask the operator who was very kind and discreet and showed me row 3 and which seat to sit in. 

So my strategy is to try the seats outside of FJ and if I come close to fitting then will ask to try the seats inside before getting on the ride.  I'll be disappointed if I don't fit, but have my mind adjusted to the very real possibility that I won't.  I had a great time at IOA in 2005 without FJ and I'm sure I'll enjoy it just as much without it this time if I don't get to experience FJ.  Just sayin...


----------



## bouncy54

inkkognito said:


> People are most definitely passing the test seats and failing the real thing. I rode singles yesterday and could tell by sight that the guy next to me was questionable and surely had been tested at the end of the line. Sure enough, he got one click and they really, really had to smoosh it for two and could not get three, so he had to get off literally at the very last minute.



You mean they're passing the test seats outside and the test seats on the inside, but not the real seats?  That's just plain stupid!  They need to make all the seats the same size!  That's setting people up to be embarrassed.


----------



## mysparky

bouncy54 said:


> So my strategy is to try the seats outside of FJ and if I come close to fitting then will ask to try the seats inside before getting on the ride.  I'll be disappointed if I don't fit, but have my mind adjusted to the very real possibility that I won't.  I had a great time at IOA in 2005 without FJ and I'm sure I'll enjoy it just as much without it this time if I don't get to experience FJ.  Just sayin...



Bouncy -
Just want you to know that the outside test seats definitely did NOT fit me.  The woman helping people w/ the test seats told me that the test seats were exactly the same size as the seats inside and if I didn't fit outside, then I wouldn't fit on the actual ride seats.

BUT...like you, I had combed through this thread and found many people stating that the outside seats seemed smaller.  So, I took the attitude that I'd still go through the queue to ck everything out and if I didn't get to ride, then I didn't get to ride.  

When we walked through the queue, I thought I may be pulled out for the "inside" test seats, but they let me walk right on by!  I sat down on the actual ride, pulled the restraint down and click, click, click, click!  I'm actually not sure if I got 4 or 5 clicks, but it was with no effort whatsoever.

For what it's worth, I'm 5'1", weigh 210 and am also pretty evenly proportioned.


----------



## bouncy54

mysparky said:


> Bouncy -
> Just want you to know that the outside test seats definitely did NOT fit me.  The woman helping people w/ the test seats told me that the test seats were exactly the same size as the seats inside and if I didn't fit outside, then I wouldn't fit on the actual ride seats.
> 
> BUT...like you, I had combed through this thread and found many people stating that the outside seats seemed smaller.  So, I took the attitude that I'd still go through the queue to ck everything out and if I didn't get to ride, then I didn't get to ride.
> 
> When we walked through the queue, I thought I may be pulled out for the "inside" test seats, but they let me walk right on by!  I sat down on the actual ride, pulled the restraint down and click, click, click, click!  I'm actually not sure if I got 4 or 5 clicks, but it was with no effort whatsoever.
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm 5'1", weigh 210 and am also pretty evenly proportioned.



Your post gives me hope!  Thank you!


----------



## inkkognito

bouncy54 said:


> You mean they're passing the test seats outside and the test seats on the inside, but not the real seats?  That's just plain stupid!  They need to make all the seats the same size!  That's setting people up to be embarrassed.


I don't know if he tried the one outside but I'd definitely bet they made him try the one inside. He had much of his weight in his chest which seems to be the killer. They really did try to smash it down but two was hard enough...three wasn't happening. That surprises me beause you'd think the same thing would have happened at the end-of-line test seat. I really felt sorry for him. So close, then to have to bail and leave his wife and child.


----------



## bouncy54

inkkognito said:


> I don't know if he tried the one outside but I'd definitely bet they made him try the one inside. He had much of his weight in his chest which seems to be the killer. They really did try to smash it down but two was hard enough...three wasn't happening. That surprises me beause you'd think the same thing would have happened at the end-of-line test seat. I really felt sorry for him. So close, then to have to bail and leave his wife and child.



Oh man... that had to have hurt the guy.  

I've heard that the seats on the end may be just a bit bigger.  Going to steer my 30yo son to one of those.  He's tall and big, but not real big.  Wears a 1 or 2X shirt, depending on the shirt.  Most of his height is in his torso.. has short legs.  I'm concerned about the harness not fitting over the shoulders because of how long he is in that area of the body.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I still feel foolish about volunteering myself to the inside seat testers.  The outside seat tester buttonholed me, so no "escape" there, but I wish I had tried to sneak past the inside test seats.  Next time I'll study my fully unfolded park map as I walk past...heh.


----------



## keishashadow

inkkognito said:


> I don't know if he tried the one outside but I'd definitely bet they made him try the one inside. *He had much of his weight in his chest which seems to be the killer*. They really did try to smash it down but two was hard enough...three wasn't happening. That surprises me beause you'd think the same thing would have happened at the end-of-line test seat. I really felt sorry for him. So close, then to have to bail and leave his wife and child.


 
venture this whole vague cutoff is what is driving many of us nutz

Going from memory in this rambling thread, ive read:

*that weight up to 240 or so is reportedly okay (so you can be heavy, but proportioned 'correctly'...bit of an oxymoron imo)

*in another account a person, who is 80 pounds less (160 pds) indicates they didn't fit or couldn't click 3 times.

sigh


----------



## damo

keishashadow said:


> venture this whole vague cutoff is what is driving many of us nutz
> 
> Going from memory in this rambling thread, ive read:
> 
> *that weight up to 240 or so is reportedly okay (so you can be heavy, but proportioned 'correctly'...bit of an oxymoron imo)
> 
> *in another account a person, who is 80 pounds less (160 pds) indicates they didn't fit or couldn't click 3 times.
> 
> sigh



Height makes a huge difference, so that's why they can't really have a weight cutoff.

My husband is 5' 8" and weighs about 160 lbs and wouldn't have an issue getting on the ride.  If my 5' daughter weighed 160 lbs, I could see her having an issue getting on the ride.  

Weight really isn't the determining factor of who gets on, it is definitely proportion.  I can see why it is impossible for them to state restrictions.  I can also see how it is frustrating for those who aren't sure they'll get to ride.


----------



## rKrispyt

Some of you asked that I pop in with updates, so here I am!

Is it worth starting a thread for those of us on a mission to lose weight to fit on Forbidden Journey so we're not overtaking another thread where this maaay not be appropriate? Thoughts?

Having a rough week with everything else, particularly feeling burnt out at work (I haven't taken any time off since the first week of April in an effort to save up PTO time for my Disney vacation - and now I'm feeling it, lol) but feeling better about the working out. Probably had my best workouts yet from Saturday to last night - I think since I didn't get all busy and miss a day like last week I'm still moving forward with building up my stamina, etc. I"m starting to kick some Jillian Michaels' 30 Day Shred butt! Also got up on Saturday and Sunday and did my 5 mile daily walk rather than sitting out the weekend (been walking 5 miles round trip to and from work each weekday).

Still eating healthy (and recently discovered SmartOnes for $1.99 each at Target - GODSEND: cheap, delicious and low-cal) except that the past few days I'm finding that I'm having a hard time getting ENOUGH calories - the past two nights I came back from work with between 650 and 800 calories to get in for the rest of the day (that's with breakfast, morning snack, lunch, afternoon snack) so I need to figure something out, cause having SmartOnes for dinner doesn'help as the highest one I found was 290. I don't want to get into any habit of starving myself NOR eating 1000 or under a day. That's not okay. Working on that. 

The good news, I THINK, is that I seem to have lost 5 pounds. Maybe more. The thing is, I'm not sure if I trust the scale I bought. All of the sudden now it's not setting back to zero and is being a little wonky. I tried weighing my hand weights and it seems to be accurate, but like, every 3rd time I put them on there, it'll say it's just under the weight it is and then not set back to zero. Friday night immediately after working out I weighed myself and it showed no difference - it was maaaaybe showing one pound or half-ish. Then Saturday night right before bed, Sunday morning, Sunday before bed, and Monday morning I weighed  myself and it showed that I weighted 5 pounds less. Now between Monday morning and just after working out last night and showering it was showing I think another 2 pounds, maybe 3 as lost. That can't be right, so I'm really confused. 

Been trying to stop to really consider if things I'm wearing fit differently and I'm just not sure. My bra kinda feels different - the cup size seems a little too big right now but I can't be certain. I have one dress I've worn every Monday to get a feel for whether I'm losing weight but I realized yesterday it's the worst thing to have chosen, lol - it's a completely loose dress that's not form fitting anywhere but maybe in it's short sleeves, lol, so who knows. I guess I feel like it's so absurd that I'd have lost this much weight since last Sunday (I weighed myself August 15 last before the times mentioned above) and I feel like I'd feel more of a difference somehow - at least see it in my face. I'm just not sure though. Any tips on how else to tell? Should I get a tape measure or something and be taking my measurements as well?  

Regardless, when I got on the scale Friday and it showed no loss since I started, I had already had a terrible week and was overwhelmed and on the verge of tears all day, but I didn't cry. Just said to myself "It'll happen, just keep going with it" rather than getting into a mindset of "all this has been for nothing so far" so...I'm sticking to that and we'll see what happens. 

 How's everyone else doing that's losing weight?


----------



## keishashadow

damo said:


> Height makes a huge difference, so that's why they can't really have a weight cutoff.
> 
> My husband is 5' 8" and weighs about 160 lbs and wouldn't have an issue getting on the ride. If my 5' daughter weighed 160 lbs, I could see her having an issue getting on the ride.
> 
> Weight really isn't the determining factor of who gets on, it is definitely proportion. I can see why it is impossible for them to state restrictions. I can also see how it is frustrating for those who aren't sure they'll get to ride.


 
frustrated is an apprapo choice of words!

as the previous poster mentioned (you go girl) it might just be the tipping point for me to walk another mile or 2 every day. Problem is some people are just top/bottom-heavy or both, no matter how how weight they lose.

This is the 1st time ive ever read/experienced a judgement call type issue when on getting on a ride. trust me, if you are overweight, you have a pretty good idea if there might be an issue with fitting on a certain type of ride. 

I just find it bizarre that even the most agressive coasters @ Cedar Point appear to be more forgiving than HP. CP employs the test seats outside many of their rides (seems to be a problem for mostly people with 'guts' for lack of a better term, vs large chest/bust or thighs issue @ HP). i've _never _heard of anybody complaining regarding 'passing' the CP test seats outside, then 'failing' once they sit in actual seat on the ride.

ah well, im going to suck it up and realize the ride restraints & seats aren't going to magically morph to accommodate me, but i will throw in both mummy & pixie dust for all of us one-size-doesn't fit all types who may find themselves teetering on the cusp.


----------



## elf

I got on three times last week.  I was so nervous because I was going with another family and would have felt humilated being called off to have a seat check.  So I went on ride last, if I had to get off hopefully no one would notice.  No one called me for seat check.

I felt like the biggest person on line each time and I really looked, because I was paranoid.  The family I was with had no idea of the size requirements but I was the only Pooh size in the group.  But it all happened so fast, I got on, I couldn't click it closed myself and panic set in.  The CM had to close me in each time, it was not uncomfortable though, I had a bit a leg and upper room.
I'm 5'2 size 18 pants, 20 top.
Just wanted to post hoping to help someone else who may be worried.


----------



## bouncy54

elf said:


> I got on three times last week.  I was so nervous because I was going with another family and would have felt humilated being called off to have a seat check.  So I went on ride last, if I had to get off hopefully no one would notice.  No one called me for seat check.
> 
> I felt like the biggest person on line each time and I really looked, because I was paranoid.  The family I was with had no idea of the size requirements but I was the only Pooh size in the group.  But it all happened so fast, I got on, I couldn't click it closed myself and panic set in.  The CM had to close me in each time, it was not uncomfortable though, I had a bit a leg and upper room.
> I'm 5'2 size 18 pants, 20 top.
> Just wanted to post hoping to help someone else who may be worried.



Did you happen to see any wheel chairs in line?  I'm going to be in one, or a scooter, and was wondering if there is a separate loading area for us?


----------



## phamton

Wheel chairs do go through the regular line but scooters can not.  You will have to transfer to a wheelchair from the scooter before entering the line.


----------



## bouncy54

phamton said:


> Wheel chairs do go through the regular line but scooters can not.  You will have to transfer to a wheelchair from the scooter before entering the line.



Is there a separate loading area for the disabled?  I can transfer, but I may not be quick enough or steady enough on my feet to jump on the ride if it has to be done too quickly.


----------



## yankeepenny

Before i rest assuredly get escorted out the fat door-is it worth it to check out the area? or just walk past the attaction and eat a shrek bar???????
_no fat comments allowed!_


----------



## sbgclori

yankeepenny said:


> Before i rest assuredly get escorted out the fat door-is it worth it to check out the area? or just walk past the attaction and eat a shrek bar???????
> _no fat comments allowed!_



For sure go through the line.... Hogwarts is awesome just in the line too!


----------



## phamton

bouncy54 said:


> Is there a separate loading area for the disabled?  I can transfer, but I may not be quick enough or steady enough on my feet to jump on the ride if it has to be done too quickly.


  You go through the regular line in your wheelchair and just before loading they will take you and your party to another loading area. You'll be able to take as much time as you need to load.


----------



## bouncy54

phamton said:


> You go through the regular line in your wheelchair and just before loading they will take you and your party to another loading area. You'll be able to take as much time as you need to load.



Thank you!


----------



## mefordis

I'm leaving tomorrow and now I"m really worrying.  What do you think?

I'm 5'6", 214 lbs, measurements are:

B: 43
W: 46
H; 48

I don't even want to try if there is a good chance I'll be kicked off the ride.  I'll be mortified!  

Think I'll fit?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## jfranklyn

mefordis said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow and now I"m really worrying.  What do you think?
> 
> I'm 5'6", 214 lbs, measurements are:
> 
> B: 43
> W: 46
> H; 48
> 
> I don't even want to try if there is a good chance I'll be kicked off the ride.  I'll be mortified!
> 
> Think I'll fit?
> 
> Thanks for your input!



Oh, definately try! My stats are worse than yours and I fit fine in the test seats and the regular ones. Didn't even need help in getting the 3 clicks.


----------



## mefordis

jfranklyn said:


> Oh, definately try! My stats are worse than yours and I fit fine in the test seats and the regular ones. Didn't even need help in getting the 3 clicks.



Thank you!  I'm wondering if I fit, who does not fit?  I have a super huge belly.  My cleaning ladies keep asking me if I'm pregnant!  I know, I am going to lose this!  But not before the trip.

Thank you again!


----------



## sbgclori

mefordis said:


> Thank you!  I'm wondering if I fit, who does not fit?  I have a super huge belly.  My cleaning ladies keep asking me if I'm pregnant!  I know, I am going to lose this!  But not before the trip.
> 
> Thank you again!



Im bigger than you and I fit..... so I hope so!


----------



## DisneyDiva2006

Just got back a few days ago from Disney/Universal and we were all highly concerned about not fitting in the seats at FJ.  Needless to say all of us fit and none of us were pulled out of the line and we have a couple in our group who have a big belly and the other has a big chest.  If you have any questions just ask....I miss it already although it was super humid and hot and my feet hurt really bad.


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyDiva2006 said:


> Just got back a few days ago from Disney/Universal and we were all highly concerned about not fitting in the seats at FJ. Needless to say all of us fit and none of us were pulled out of the line and we have a couple in our group who have a big belly and the other has a big chest. If you have any questions just ask....I miss it already although it was super humid and hot and my feet hurt really bad.


 
congrats, care to share heights/weights particularly hips/thighs & chest?  i cannot believe i asked that question


----------



## bouncy54

keishashadow said:


> congrats, care to share heights/weights particularly hips/thighs & chest?  i cannot believe i asked that question



 I felt the same way when I asked somebody else that question.


----------



## ireland_nicole

rKrispyt said:


> Some of you asked that I pop in with updates, so here I am!
> 
> Is it worth starting a thread for those of us on a mission to lose weight to fit on Forbidden Journey so we're not overtaking another thread where this maaay not be appropriate? Thoughts?
> 
> How's everyone else doing that's losing weight?




Honestly, I started losing weight when WWoHP opened, because I knew I HAD to be able to ride- plus, I wanted more energy, wanted the kids to be able to fit their arms around me, etc., etc.  But really?  It's been so I can ride FJ  I guess whatever works, right?  I actually posted a pic of the ride vehicle on my fridge and in front of my scale at home; it helps keep me motivated.  So far, I've lost 37 lbs. And I can't believe I'm "saying" this openly, but I was 297 and am now 260.  I still have 15 months and 90 lbs to goal weight, but so far I'm staying strong.

I think a losing weight for FJ thread is a great idea!


----------



## bubba's mom

Janet...don't worry...you'll fit on FJ...you're fretting over nuthin


----------



## damo

ireland_nicole said:


> Honestly, I started losing weight when WWoHP opened, because I knew I HAD to be able to ride- plus, I wanted more energy, wanted the kids to be able to fit their arms around me, etc., etc.  But really?  It's been so I can ride FJ  I guess whatever works, right?  I actually posted a pic of the ride vehicle on my fridge and in front of my scale at home; it helps keep me motivated.  So far, I've lost 37 lbs. And I can't believe I'm "saying" this openly, but I was 297 and am now 260.  I still have 15 months and 90 lbs to goal weight, but so far I'm staying strong.
> 
> I think a losing weight for FJ thread is a great idea!



Very impressive!!!


----------



## humphreydog

225 lbs and 5'10 musky build (muscular/husky).  Worried but no problem getting to 3 clicks (actually got to 4 comfortably).


----------



## keishashadow

bubba's mom said:


> Janet...don't worry...you'll fit on FJ...you're fretting over nuthin


 
it's my job to be a worry-wort (maybe it'll count as 'insurance')

fyi, my over-40 buds & I have some to a general consensus that once u crest that hill... typically, your weight doesn't tend to change much, just slides into unfortunate places


----------



## rKrispyt

ireland_nicole said:


> Honestly, I started losing weight when WWoHP opened, because I knew I HAD to be able to ride- plus, I wanted more energy, wanted the kids to be able to fit their arms around me, etc., etc.  But really?  It's been so I can ride FJ  I guess whatever works, right?  I actually posted a pic of the ride vehicle on my fridge and in front of my scale at home; it helps keep me motivated.  So far, I've lost 37 lbs. And I can't believe I'm "saying" this openly, but I was 297 and am now 260.  I still have 15 months and 90 lbs to goal weight, but so far I'm staying strong.
> 
> I think a losing weight for FJ thread is a great idea!





Congratulations!  

I weigh  myself on Sunday morning to see how this week's gone, but so far, after 2 weeks of exercise and counting calories (and starting to actually weigh myself), I'm down 5 pounds (I think - see previous post regarding my wonky scale :/).

Today's one of those rough days where lots went wrong this morning, so I didn't leave early enough to walk to work (my garbage bag ripped on the way to the street, so I spent my morning cleaning all that up instead - yay) or to even bus which would mean I could at least walk home. I'm gonna get in my workout dvd before I head to some friends' show tonight, but I feel disappointed getting off my routine, y'know? 

Been struggling through some things as of late. Lately it's realizing how much I was eating when I wasn't hungry - socially or cause I was bored; and how much I wasn't paying attention to what I put in my body. So glad I've made that change, but it's hard at times to be out with people and realize that there are things you just can't do now - like meeting someone out at 10 at night to just drink, or going to restaurants and ordering whatever fried, greasy thing you want, or just making sure to make time to fit in my exercising. I keep remembering watching The Biggest Loser and seeing Suzy from all those years ago cry when she went out with her friends to lunch after she got back cause she was so frustrated that she couldn't be like them and just order whatever she wanted. 

It's been good though - there are lots of times when I realize I'd normally go buy a snack from the vending machine or something here at work. Now that I'm watching what I eat and have to think about everyhting I eat and plan etc. I realized "...normally I'd be eating rihgt now...but I'm not even hungry..." so I've been drinking water instead in those moments, or having gum on occassion. I'm just...learning a lot about myself, my will power, the routines I've fallen into, that I've been cheating myself by not taking better care of my body, that I'm stronger than I think...and all this cause I was finally pushed to the limit of what I'd live with by finding out about all this FJ stuff and saying to myself "I'll be damned if I don't get on that ride" lol. 

I'd gladly start a thread for losing weight for FJ - am I allowed or does i tneed to be a moderator? No problem for me if anyone else wants to do it either. Just don't want to comandeer this thread.


----------



## ireland_nicole

rKrispyt said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I weigh  myself on Sunday morning to see how this week's gone, but so far, after 2 weeks of exercise and counting calories (and starting to actually weigh myself), I'm down 5 pounds (I think - see previous post regarding my wonky scale :/).
> 
> Today's one of those rough days where lots went wrong this morning, so I didn't leave early enough to walk to work (my garbage bag ripped on the way to the street, so I spent my morning cleaning all that up instead - yay) or to even bus which would mean I could at least walk home. I'm gonna get in my workout dvd before I head to some friends' show tonight, but I feel disappointed getting off my routine, y'know?
> 
> Been struggling through some things as of late. Lately it's realizing how much I was eating when I wasn't hungry - socially or cause I was bored; and how much I wasn't paying attention to what I put in my body. So glad I've made that change, but it's hard at times to be out with people and realize that there are things you just can't do now - like meeting someone out at 10 at night to just drink, or going to restaurants and ordering whatever fried, greasy thing you want, or just making sure to make time to fit in my exercising. I keep remembering watching The Biggest Loser and seeing Suzy from all those years ago cry when she went out with her friends to lunch after she got back cause she was so frustrated that she couldn't be like them and just order whatever she wanted.
> 
> It's been good though - there are lots of times when I realize I'd normally go buy a snack from the vending machine or something here at work. Now that I'm watching what I eat and have to think about everyhting I eat and plan etc. I realized "...normally I'd be eating rihgt now...but I'm not even hungry..." so I've been drinking water instead in those moments, or having gum on occassion. I'm just...learning a lot about myself, my will power, the routines I've fallen into, that I've been cheating myself by not taking better care of my body, that I'm stronger than I think...and all this cause I was finally pushed to the limit of what I'd live with by finding out about all this FJ stuff and saying to myself "I'll be damned if I don't get on that ride" lol.
> 
> I'd gladly start a thread for losing weight for FJ - am I allowed or does i tneed to be a moderator? No problem for me if anyone else wants to do it either. Just don't want to comandeer this thread.



Don't beat yourself up, you're still doing great.  Anyone can start a new thread, and I'd love to contribute as it goes on.  It would be a great way to encourage each other and keep updated on our progress.


----------



## PDJPrinceCharming

5'9, around 260ish. Do I have a decent chance?


----------



## TLinden16

rKrispyt said:


> It's been good though - there are lots of times when I realize I'd normally go buy a snack from the vending machine or something here at work. Now that I'm watching what I eat and have to think about everyhting I eat and plan etc. I realized "...normally I'd be eating rihgt now...but I'm not even hungry..." so I've been drinking water instead in those moments, or having gum on occassion. I'm just...learning a lot about myself, my will power, the routines I've fallen into, that I've been cheating myself by not taking better care of my body, that I'm stronger than I think...and all this cause I was finally pushed to the limit of what I'd live with by finding out about all this FJ stuff and saying to myself "I'll be damned if I don't get on that ride" lol.
> 
> I'd gladly start a thread for losing weight for FJ - am I allowed or does i tneed to be a moderator? No problem for me if anyone else wants to do it either. Just don't want to comandeer this thread.



I just wanted to share my idea regarding the vending machine thing.  When I'm about to buy a snack or a drink, I ask myself if I really need it, and if I answer no, I put the money I would have sent aside, and then use it to buy myself something special on vacation 

I don't know if it ever got started, but someone at one point talked about starting a thread over on the W.I.S.H. (We're Inspired to Stay Healthy) board.  You might want to check that board out:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59


----------



## phamton

TLinden16 said:


> I don't know if it ever got started, but someone at one point talked about starting a thread over on the W.I.S.H. (We're Inspired to Stay Healthy) board.  You might want to check that board out:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59



Thanks for the link, TLinden.  

Since there is already a forum specifically devoted to weight loss and healthy living, you would need to start it there.  I think that many people would love to join that thread.  Just post a link on this forum so we can find it on the WISH board.


----------



## FaerieLuna

PDJPrinceCharming said:


> 5'9, around 260ish. Do I have a decent chance?




It completely depends on how your weight is distributed throughout your body. My husband is 6'1" 275 lbs and I was convinced he would not fit.  I told him to expect not to fit.  (We just came back.)  We were pleasantly surprised when he got his three clicks and was comfortable to boot.  I need to stress that he is _very evenly proportioned_ though.  Also as others have mentioned, don't let the outside test seats steer you away from trying the inside ones because he didn't get a green light outside, but he did fit the inside test seats.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Varalith

FaerieLuna said:


> It completely depends on how your weight is distributed throughout your body. My husband is 6'1" 275 lbs and I was convinced he would not fit.  I told him to expect not to fit.  (We just came back.)  We were pleasantly surprised when he got his three clicks and was comfortable to boot.  I need to stress that he is _very evenly proportioned_ though.  Also as others have mentioned, don't let the outside test seats steer you away from trying the inside ones because he didn't get a green light outside, but he did fit the inside test seats.
> 
> Have a great trip!



Faerie,

Thanks for writing that.  My wife and I are leaving this week and have been worried about both of us being able to ride (with me being the problem).  I've lost about 50 lbs over the past month and I'm 6'2" and around 288 lbs now.  Your post gave me some renewed hope.


----------



## DisneyDiva2006

keishashadow said:


> congrats, care to share heights/weights particularly hips/thighs & chest?  i cannot believe i asked that question



Nope, I don't mind.  We have a varied group of individuals some who are real fit and others who could stand to lose a few   Anyways, my dad is 6 foot tall and probably weighs around 300...just guessing but he has all of his weight in his belly.  My husband is around 5'8 and he weighs 250 and again all weight is in his belly.  My friend she weighs probably around 275 and is very large chested and she is probably 5'7.  I myself weigh around 215 and wear a size 16/18.  The rest of the individuals in our group are the thin ones   We just got in the seats never pulled out and they all clicked three times.  So I totally suggest trying it out.  My dad and my friend were sure that they wouldn't make it on but they did.  Good luck!


----------



## bamagirl@hrt

DisneyDiva2006 said:


> Nope, I don't mind.  We have a varied group of individuals some who are real fit and others who could stand to lose a few   Anyways, my dad is 6 foot tall and probably weighs around 300...just guessing but he has all of his weight in his belly.  My husband is around 5'8 and he weighs 250 and again all weight is in his belly.  My friend she weighs probably around 275 and is very large chested and she is probably 5'7.  I myself weigh around 215 and wear a size 16/18.  The rest of the individuals in our group are the thin ones   We just got in the seats never pulled out and they all clicked three times.  So I totally suggest trying it out.  My dad and my friend were sure that they wouldn't make it on but they did.  Good luck!



Thank you so much for posting!  I was getting very worried/panicked about not fitting.  Granted, it's still possible that I won't, but your party gives me hope that I will!


----------



## gdulaney

I've been reading all the posts...but have one question. Is it the chest area, tummy area or leg area that is the issue (or all three)?

Thank you 
Ginny


----------



## sbgclori

gdulaney said:


> I've been reading all the posts...but have one question. Is it the chest area, tummy area or leg area that is the issue (or all three)?
> 
> Thank you
> Ginny



For me it was the thigh area.


----------



## MIChessGuy

gdulaney said:


> I've been reading all the posts...but have one question. Is it the chest area, tummy area or leg area that is the issue (or all three)?



In my case I am pretty sure the typical 'fat guy' stomach was the deal-breaker.  I do not remember hearing any clicks at all from the inside test seat.  And yet, there have been posts here from people not that different from my height/weight who say they made it on.


----------



## Albytaps

At 6'2" 265lbs it was the chest and stomach that was the problem area... I did get the 3 clicks though.  I don't recall having any discomfort in the thigh area.


----------



## damo

Saw one lady today who couldn't ride and she told the TM that her chest was too big.  She was extremely large on top.


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

I think this is what makes it so anxiety inducing.  It really is straight down to how your weight is distributed.  You could have someone that weighs 225, but doesn't fit for some reason, and then have someone that weighs over 300 but fit into the seat because of how they are built.  I've never heard of a restraint being that selective.


----------



## gdulaney

So basically it doesn't matter.... anybody that isn't built like Ken or Barbie could end up not fitting..... Does anybody else find that super strange?

Ginny


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

gdulaney said:


> So basically it doesn't matter.... anybody that isn't built like Ken or Barbie could end up not fitting..... Does anybody else find that super strange?
> 
> Ginny



*giggle*  Actually, if Barbie were life sized, she'd probably have issues with that harness too.


----------



## ChefColette

I'm 220 pounds, and 5'7 - do you think I'll fit?


----------



## sbgclori

Gryffindor_Mouse said:


> *giggle*  Actually, if Barbie were life sized, she'd probably have issues with that harness too.



Haha i was thinking the same thing... hahaha


----------



## Queenie122

I'm not sure I'll make it on but I am worried, I'm guessing probably not. I have a very large chest and I'm not small overall, though other people with similar dimensions seem to have made it on. But my chest is probably the deal breaker.

I'm just so torn about even going to Universal. I don't want to not fit on the ride and have it ruin my time there. I really would be going for the Harry Potter experience, which would be pretty miserable if I couldn't get on the ride then had to wait 45 mins just to get into the shops!


----------



## damo

Queenie122 said:


> I'm not sure I'll make it on but I am worried, I'm guessing probably not. I have a very large chest and I'm not small overall, though other people with similar dimensions seem to have made it on. But my chest is probably the deal breaker.
> 
> I'm just so torn about even going to Universal. I don't want to not fit on the ride and have it ruin my time there. I really would be going for the Harry Potter experience, which would be pretty miserable if I couldn't get on the ride then had to wait 45 mins just to get into the shops!



We were at the parks for three days this week and there were no lines to get into the stores.  The stores were very manageable.  If you can't ride the ride you can still walk through the castle (which is extrememly impressive).


----------



## rKrispyt

I'm assuming we've all heard already, but Banks Lee, the first visitor to be turned away from FJ for being too big to fit, was able to ride last Friday (8/27). He started at 306 I believe and lost 12 pounds (I believe he mentioned being in the 290s just before he went to try again). 

He's got a blog called Banks Lee and the three clicks where he's been tracking his progress. He might have more dimensions on there besides his weight, or you can see a picture of how his weight is distributed. 

I know he had to get assistance from 2 of the workers to get it down to 3, but they got it and he rode.


----------



## j9000

seeing as chest sizes seem to be the issue, anyone know of a guide for blokes (tshirt size wise?) 
ie im xxl and didnt fit etc 
(ps - ive not been on, above is a possible example)


----------



## drinkme

j9000 said:


> seeing as chest sizes seem to be the issue, anyone know of a guide for blokes (tshirt size wise?)
> ie im xxl and didnt fit etc
> (ps - ive not been on, above is a possible example)



Dh is between a XXL and XXXL (closerer to XXXL), he couldn't even get one click.  He's also tall, 6'3".  Imagine a linebacker...lol.

HTH


----------



## OrlandoUnited

I was an XXL, around 6'2 in height, and I had to drop to an XL before I could fit.


----------



## MIChessGuy

rKrispyt said:


> I'm assuming we've all heard already, but Banks Lee, the first visitor to be turned away from FJ for being too big to fit, was able to ride last Friday (8/27). He started at 306 I believe and lost 12 pounds (I believe he mentioned being in the 290s just before he went to try again).
> 
> He's got a blog called Banks Lee and the three clicks where he's been tracking his progress. He might have more dimensions on there besides his weight, or you can see a picture of how his weight is distributed.
> 
> I know he had to get assistance from 2 of the workers to get it down to 3, but they got it and he rode.



So that photo showing him on the ride is supposed to be someone who weighs 290-something!?  I think a very strong spell will have to be cast against me before I start believing that.


----------



## OrlandoUnited

MIChessGuy said:


> So that photo showing him on the ride is supposed to be someone who weighs 290-something!?  I think a very strong spell will have to be cast against me before I start believing that.



They must have crushed him in there, because when I was around 290, I couldn't fit at all.


----------



## phamton

MIChessGuy said:


> So that photo showing him on the ride is supposed to be someone who weighs 290-something!?  I think a very strong spell will have to be cast against me before I start believing that.



It's possible.  My husband weighs 275 lbs at 6 foot and carries the weight in his tummy.  His legs are as skinny as Banks' legs.  You can't really see Banks' stomach so he may be the same way.  My husband got 3 clicks with a little effort, not as much effort as Banks had to get though.


----------



## MIChessGuy

phamton said:


> It's possible.  My husband weighs 275 lbs at 6 foot and carries the weight in his tummy.  His legs are as skinny as Banks' legs.  You can't really see Banks' stomach so he may be the same way.  My husband got 3 clicks with a little effort, not as much effort as Banks had to get though.



Yah, I suppose I was feeling residual sour grapes in my prior post.  It's been nearly a month since my 5-8, 260ish-lb frame failed to get even one click at FJ.  (Only in the test seats, to be sure...never made it to the loading platform.)  The explanation must be that the weight is mostly in the "wrong" place for purposes of the safety harness.  I can't remember weighing less than 250 going back at least to high school, so the future appears to be bleak.

I did try chanting "Corpus reductio!" next to the door leading to the fatso corridor.  However, the puzzled seat-tester advised me that magical chants don't work in real life.


----------



## j9000

OrlandoUnited said:


> I was an XXL, around 6'2 in height, and I had to drop to an XL before I could fit.



 I need to put the fork down!!!! 
im a baggy to filled out xl, better get running & walking more before the nights draw in


----------



## disney-super-mom

Hubby is 6'5" and weighs 255 pounds.  His shoulders are not broad in any sense, he has skinny legs and a small behind, but he does have a rather large man tummy (or at least I think it's large). 

I'm not really worried about his tummy so much, it's his height I'm worried about.  Do you think he'll be able to ride, or is he too tall?


----------



## damo

disney-super-mom said:


> Hubby is 6'5" and weighs 255 pounds.  His shoulders are not broad in any sense, he has skinny legs and a small behind, but he does have a rather large man tummy (or at least I think it's large).
> 
> I'm not really worried about his tummy so much, it's his height I'm worried about.  Do you think he'll be able to ride, or is he too tall?



I do believe that another person that height reported back that they could ride.


----------



## mefordis

Just back and would like to report my experience.

I was worried I'd have a hard time riding but no problem in the test seats. My husband is 6'3", 220 lbs and has a broad chest.  He had no problem fitting (well, it was a bit tight in the thighs he said but plenty of room in the chest area.

From my experience it's all about the tummy and thighs.  I saw three women try the test seats, they all had big bellies and none of them fit.   I am about 45 inches in the waist, and as I said, I fit.

I know a lot of people are worried about being too tall or broad chested to ride, so I hope this helps!


----------



## bouncy54

mefordis said:


> Just back and would like to report my experience.
> 
> I was worried I'd have a hard time riding but no problem in the test seats. My husband is 6'3", 220 lbs and has a broad chest.  He had no problem fitting (well, it was a bit tight in the thighs he said but plenty of room in the chest area.
> 
> From my experience it's all about the tummy and thighs.  I saw three women try the test seats, they all had big bellies and none of them fit.   I am about 45 inches in the waist, and as I said, I fit.
> 
> I know a lot of people are worried about being too tall or broad chested to ride, so I hope this helps!



How far along were those 3 women?  5 months or 9 months?  Were they carrying low or high?    I don't mean to be cruel, especially since I have my own bundle to carry around, but the description would be helpful, don't you think?


----------



## mefordis

bouncy54 said:


> How far along were those 3 women?  5 months or 9 months?  Were they carrying low or high?    I don't mean to be cruel, especially since I have my own bundle to carry around, but the description would be helpful, don't you think?



Hmm... let me try to guess.  They were all on the short side, about 5'4" average.  And I would describe them as round all over, not to be mean because I have a lot of weight to lose myself.  I'd say they might have been about 53 inches in waist measurement, if I had to guess.  The harness came down half way and rested there on their belly.  Then the employee said, "No, sorry."  (I felt very very badly for them!)  On me it came down all the way, and the employee asked if I was comfortable and I said yes.   As I said I'm about 45 inches at the waist.


----------



## bouncy54

mefordis said:


> Hmm... let me try to guess.  They were all on the short side, about 5'4" average.  And I would describe them as round all over, not to be mean because I have a lot of weight to lose myself.  I'd say they might have been about 53 inches in waist measurement, if I had to guess.  The harness came down half way and rested there on their belly.  Then the employee said, "No, sorry."  (I felt very very badly for them!)  On me it came down all the way, and the employee asked if I was comfortable and I said yes.   As I said I'm about 45 inches at the waist.



Are you leaning back slightly.. not sitting straight up and down when they bring the harness over your head?


----------



## mefordis

bouncy54 said:


> Are you leaning back slightly.. not sitting straight up and down when they bring the harness over your head?



No leaning back at all.  Your are absolutely straight up, with a big saddle like thing between your legs.  It is hard to shrink into the seat.  It's like you have arm holes to put your arms in when the harness comes down. 

During the ride I could understand why they are strict about fitting.  This ride would be VERY dangerous if you were not completely locked in.   They have you turning on your stomach, back, every which way so your weight falls on that harness and keeps you from falling out of the ride.

I will add that the ride is the most awesome ride I've ever been on - a complete experience and I think if anyone thinks they are too large to ride it, losing weight for it would be well worth it.

It is intense.  My 6 yr old rode and I was very happy that she kept her eyes closed during most of it or I can see her having nightmares for a while because of the imagery.


----------



## Varalith

I posted earlier last week excited because another member's father (I believe, forgive me if I'm wrong) was around 6'2" and 300lbs and was able to ride.

I've been walking daily and went to completely water, 1200 calorie diet, etc. trying to lose weight before the trip, I went from 6'2" and 350lbs down to 288lbs, size 44 to size 42 men's pant.  The problem is my chest is muscular, my shoulders are wide, and I've always had thicker thighs (I don't think they're really fat, granted they're not completely muscle either, but I have always had larger muscular thighs).

My wife was worried that we wouldn't be able to ride, she's 5'8" and like 210-215 I think (I hope she forgives me for saying that on here   ).  She got on no problem even though they kept telling her at the test seats that there's no way she'd ever be able to fit.  She even got the three clicks herself with about 3 clicks to spare.

I however did not fit.  An extremely helpful employee worked to get me the three clicks, and even lowered a seat harness three clicks beside me to see how close we were.  We both guessed it was 1-2mm or less from clicking.  (Something I forgot to add of note is that I was able to get 2 clicks with his help with no problems, and three would not have been uncomfortable to me).

The problem I had were my thighs in the end (although my shoulder/chest area, you know the area where those two sections of your body meet, was pressed pretty tight).  

The seats are made in a way that forces your butt back and down, then the front part of the seat is sloped upward, which pushes your thighs up.  As the harness comes down, it hits your chest/shoulder area, then your thighs.  With the seat designed in such a way, as a poster above me said, it makes it hard to slouch or move dimensions around, and if your thighs are anywhere outside of standard (whether it be muscle or weight, or both), you'll just be sol.  

Saying that, I highly recommend anyone find a male member outside if they can't get the outside seats to light up, and ask them to go with them to the test seat area if they're a little worried.  I'm not being sexist, however the men generally aren't afraid to push a little and may get you the clicks you need (I had a couple tell me if they could get them on the test seat, no matter how hard they pushed, they'd go and load me themselves since they'd know what to do).  

I had nothing but an excellent experience with the cast members I dealt with at the ride, they were all overly sympathetic, and they all seemed to be dealing with the brunt of this problem at the moment.  I know it's disappointing to go and not be able to ride, but after speaking extensively to a couple of them, I have to ask on behalf of them that you at least understand their side of things and try not to get too upset with them.  

I was also told for what it's worth, that Kuka didn't design the seats, it's a third party that Universal contracted out.  Apparently this is the biggest reason that this has happened.  Universal had to put the third party in touch with Kuka to make sure the seat design worked, and the third party is a manufacturer that apparently hasn't worked with Universal before.  It was also my understanding that since this is the first Kuka arm ride, Kuka put stringent requirements on the seat builder for first runs to make sure that tolerances were strictly adhered to.  Once they received enough test data from the ride system, they were able to better tell how it would handle oversized passenger seats (and more importantly, how safe the restraint system would be).

I can understand all of this, and since I haven't seen anywhere where anyone was able to receive this information in such great detail I thought I'd pass it on.  I wasn't given any sort of estimated date as far as the new seats go, but I was assured that it is being worked on and should be ready before next summer.  

Sorry about the long winded report, just had a lot of valuable information to share with you guys.  Good luck to anyone planning to go, my wife said the ride system was more impressive than the ride itself, but overall it was totally worth any wait for someone that hasn't ridden it before.  As for me, the queue line WAS actually worth walking through, and my interest in the movies is fairly small.  That being the case obviously my interest in the books is even smaller.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Varalith said:


> I was also told for what it's worth, that Kuka didn't design the seats, it's a third party that Universal contracted out.  Apparently this is the biggest reason that this has happened.  Universal had to put the third party in touch with Kuka to make sure the seat design worked, and the third party is a manufacturer that apparently hasn't worked with Universal before.  It was also my understanding that since this is the first Kuka arm ride, Kuka put stringent requirements on the seat builder for first runs to make sure that tolerances were strictly adhered to.  Once they received enough test data from the ride system, they were able to better tell how it would handle oversized passenger seats (and more importantly, how safe the restraint system would be).
> 
> I can understand all of this, and since I haven't seen anywhere where anyone was able to receive this information in such great detail I thought I'd pass it on.  I wasn't given any sort of estimated date as far as the new seats go, but I was assured that it is being worked on and should be ready before next summer.



I am quite surprised to hear about any "new seats" coming to FJ.  It had been my understanding that they weren't inclined to spend any more money on improving the ride, especially in the current environment, and that FJ debuted in its finalized version.  However, I would definitely like to see such seats so let us hope for the best.  Maybe they have been shamed into action by all the outraged internet chat.


----------



## somethingblue

From your experience would you say someone who is 5'4 and weighs less than 200 pounds, is a size 18 in women's jeans, has a 40 D chest, and is over all pretty proportioned should not have a problem with this ride? 

I'm just a little bit concerned that my breasts might get in the way of the harness going down enough. I'm a pretty typical "curvy" girl. Big breasts, wide hips, some extra tummy and thigh fat. But it's really the chest I'm worried about.

edit: apparently the word I used to describe my breasts before I edited the post wasn't appropriate! It was a completely g-rated word that they use on iCarly for goodness sake! =P


----------



## diddldonna

So if you can get in the test seat outside you will beable to ride? I have heard people tried the test seat but when they got to the ride they couldn't go on? if thats the case whats the point in the test seat?


----------



## damo

diddldonna said:


> So if you can get in the test seat outside you will beable to ride? I have heard people tried the test seat but when they got to the ride they couldn't go on? if thats the case whats the point in the test seat?



It is the other way around.  Some people haven't fit in the test seats but did fit on the ride.


----------



## damo

somethingblue said:


> From your experience would you say someone who is 5'4 and weighs less than 200 pounds, is a size 18 in women's jeans, has a 40 D chest, and is over all pretty proportioned should not have a problem with this ride?
> 
> I'm just a little bit concerned that my breasts might get in the way of the harness going down enough. I'm a pretty typical "curvy" girl. Big breasts, wide hips, some extra tummy and thigh fat. But it's really the chest I'm worried about.
> 
> edit: apparently the word I used to describe my breasts before I edited the post wasn't appropriate! It was a completely g-rated word that they use on iCarly for goodness sake! =P



Try wearing a bra that will let the girls spread out, like sports bra.


----------



## MIChessGuy

damo said:


> It is the other way around.  Some people haven't fit in the test seats but did fit on the ride.



The Universal section at mousesavers.com reports that both have happened:  passing the test seats but failing the ride seats, and vice versa.


----------



## Wendynat

I was there August 11 - 17, and was able to fit. The first time we went on (11th) the TM pushed a little bit to get the third click, but the next time (the 16th) I was able to get three clicks on my own. I don't know if it's because I lost any weight on the trip (unlikely!!!), or because I was sitting on my flipflops the second time and it shifted my proportions slightly, or I "knew" better how to do it the second time.

The harness didn't seem to have any issues with my chest, but I did feel it on my thighs and stomach until the first movement of the chairs put you on your back. THEN my butt slid all the way back into the seat and I had lots of room lol.

My size: 40DD breast, size 18 bottoms, size 16/18 tops, some belly, a lotta butt, and thighs. I'm 5'8" and 215.

It's an amazing ride!!


----------



## damo

MIChessGuy said:


> The Universal section at mousesavers.com reports that both have happened:  passing the test seats but failing the ride seats, and vice versa.



hmmm.  I don't think we've had that reported here, but I could have missed it.


----------



## mefordis

From my experience, the chest isn't the problem. It's the belly and thighs.  I think you will be fine.  



somethingblue said:


> From your experience would you say someone who is 5'4 and weighs less than 200 pounds, is a size 18 in women's jeans, has a 40 D chest, and is over all pretty proportioned should not have a problem with this ride?
> 
> I'm just a little bit concerned that my breasts might get in the way of the harness going down enough. I'm a pretty typical "curvy" girl. Big breasts, wide hips, some extra tummy and thigh fat. But it's really the chest I'm worried about.
> 
> edit: apparently the word I used to describe my breasts before I edited the post wasn't appropriate! It was a completely g-rated word that they use on iCarly for goodness sake! =P


----------



## Nellas Elensar

I don't know if I'll be able to ride.  I am trying desperately to lose weight before next week.  My dimensions: around 260 pounds, 5'8", 46DD breasts...26/28 pants/shorts (although I tried on a pair of 22/24 shorts last week and they are starting to fit)...26/28 blouses/shirts (although the other night I tried on an XL shirt and it's beginning to fit)...Some belly...big thighs and butt...

If I do pass the tests, how intense is the ride?  Does it change its movements fast and unexpectedly?  Or does it go slow sometimes?


----------



## aubriee

I just got home late Saturday night after spending seven days at Universal.  I made it to early opening every day to ride Forbidden Journey.  I rode it 7-10 times every morning using the single rider line.  Can you tell I loved the ride?  Most times I needed help from the CM to get the third click, but sometimes got them on my own.  Anyway, there didn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to the people who did and didn't fit.  Every ride I was placed with a group of three other riders.  I saw people smaller than me, I thought would fit, being told they did not, and people I thought would definitely not fit, getting to ride.  The really confusing part happened to me both Thursday and then again Friday morning.  I rode it twice Thursday morning (getting all three clicks by myself the first time, then requiring the CM to push to get the third click the second time I got on).  I went straight back on through the single rider line, only to be told by a different CM at the loading platform that I didn't fit.  I told him I had just gotten off not even five minutes prior and had ridden it multiple times every day all week.  He still said I didn't fit and even said they were not allowed to push down on the restraint to help as it would ruin the restraint, making it dangerous for others.  I left, but returned later about lunch time and again got on with slight help from another CM.  The next day the exact same thing happened with the same CM.  I left and waited about an hour and must have caught that particular CM on break, because I got on another 6 or 7 times in a row that morning with no problem, requiring only a slight push from the CMs and even getting all three clicks by myself twice.  On Saturday morning I went through the single rider line 8 times, getting on the ride each time with a little push from the CMs.  Not once was I ever pulled out of line to try the test seats.  However, Friday morning I was seated with a group of three and one of the men were told he didn't fit.  He argued that he had been riding it all week without a problem.  I only had a problem the two times with that one CM that was doing the load check.  The rest of the CMs didn't have an issue helping guests get that third click.


----------



## mefordis

I didn't even notice any clicking.  The times I rode I helped my 6 yr old and my husband with their harness, and by then I was almost at the end of the platform starting the ride so the CM pushed mine down, just in time for the ride to get started.



aubriee said:


> I just got home late Saturday night after spending seven days at Universal.  I made it to early opening every day to ride Forbidden Journey.  I rode it 7-10 times every morning using the single rider line.  Can you tell I loved the ride?  Most times I needed help from the CM to get the third click, but sometimes got them on my own.  Anyway, there didn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to the people who did and didn't fit.  Every ride I was placed with a group of three other riders.  I saw people smaller than me, I thought would fit, being told they did not, and people I thought would definitely not fit, getting to ride.  The really confusing part happened to me both Thursday and then again Friday morning.  I rode it twice Thursday morning (getting all three clicks by myself the first time, then requiring the CM to push to get the third click the second time I got on).  I went straight back on through the single rider line, only to be told by a different CM at the loading platform that I didn't fit.  I told him I had just gotten off not even five minutes prior and had ridden it multiple times every day all week.  He still said I didn't fit and even said they were not allowed to push down on the restraint to help as it would ruin the restraint, making it dangerous for others.  I left, but returned later about lunch time and again got on with slight help from another CM.  The next day the exact same thing happened with the same CM.  I left and waited about an hour and must have caught that particular CM on break, because I got on another 6 or 7 times in a row that morning with no problem, requiring only a slight push from the CMs and even getting all three clicks by myself twice.  On Saturday morning I went through the single rider line 8 times, getting on the ride each time with a little push from the CMs.  Not once was I ever pulled out of line to try the test seats.  However, Friday morning I was seated with a group of three and one of the men were told he didn't fit.  He argued that he had been riding it all week without a problem.  I only had a problem the two times with that one CM that was doing the load check.  The rest of the CMs didn't have an issue helping guests get that third click.


----------



## aubriee

mefordis said:


> I didn't even notice any clicking.  The times I rode I helped my 6 yr old and my husband with their harness, and by then I was almost at the end of the platform starting the ride so the CM pushed mine down, just in time for the ride to get started.



To tell the truth, I didn't really notice the clicks the times I got the restraint down enough by myself.  The only times I noticed the click was when the CMs said they needed to push down just a little more, then asked if I was OK.  What got me was that in all the times I rode it last week, only one CM refused to push down at all on the restraint and even said they were not allowed to do so.  When I told him I had been riding it all week and had in fact just ridden it twice that same morning, he said it was dangerous for the CMs to push the restraint down and it could in fact make it dangerous for later guests.  I only saw him there two mornings, but both times he was telling anyone even close that they could not ride.  One guy in my bench said he had just been called out of line to try the inside test seats and he did fit when that CM pushed down just a little.  The CM (a young, fairly small, thin black man) at the loading dock refused to assist him at all though and told him he had to get off.  Of the four of us assigned to that bench only one got to ride.  The other three (including myself) were kicked off.  The one guy was bigger than me (about 6', broad chested with big arms, but small hips and legs), but the lady was almost exactly my size (about 5'6", 230 lbs, size 18-20, carrying our weight in our belly, hips, and thighs).  Every time I rode the ride I felt very comfortable, (not a tight fit at all).


----------



## Babboo

aubriee said:


> ... only one CM refused to push down at all on the restraint and even said they were not allowed to do so.  <snip>  The CM (a young, fairly small, thin black man) at the loading dock refused to assist him at all though and told him he had to get off.



Sorry but this begs a question or two.

Was twig-boy's sole motivation strictly based on size or was there some other bias involved / evident?

Were there no other CMs available who *would* do their jobs?


----------



## mefordis

This stinks because people aren't out of the woods once they ride it.  They have to worry every single time they ride it that they will be kicked off the ride.

I didn't see anyone try out the test seats on the inside.  I assume that is where twig boy tested you?



aubriee said:


> To tell the truth, I didn't really notice the clicks the times I got the restraint down enough by myself.  The only times I noticed the click was when the CMs said they needed to push down just a little more, then asked if I was OK.  What got me was that in all the times I rode it last week, only one CM refused to push down at all on the restraint and even said they were not allowed to do so.  When I told him I had been riding it all week and had in fact just ridden it twice that same morning, he said it was dangerous for the CMs to push the restraint down and it could in fact make it dangerous for later guests.  I only saw him there two mornings, but both times he was telling anyone even close that they could not ride.  One guy in my bench said he had just been called out of line to try the inside test seats and he did fit when that CM pushed down just a little.  The CM (a young, fairly small, thin black man) at the loading dock refused to assist him at all though and told him he had to get off.  Of the four of us assigned to that bench only one got to ride.  The other three (including myself) were kicked off.  The one guy was bigger than me (about 6', broad chested with big arms, but small hips and legs), but the lady was almost exactly my size (about 5'6", 230 lbs, size 18-20, carrying our weight in our belly, hips, and thighs).  Every time I rode the ride I felt very comfortable, (not a tight fit at all).


----------



## PiperPizzaz

Nellas Elensar said:


> I don't know if I'll be able to ride.  I am trying desperately to lose weight before next week.  My dimensions: around 260 pounds, 5'8", 46DD breasts...26/28 pants/shorts (although I tried on a pair of 22/24 shorts last week and they are starting to fit)...26/28 blouses/shirts (although the other night I tried on an XL shirt and it's beginning to fit)...Some belly...big thighs and butt...
> 
> If I do pass the tests, how intense is the ride?  Does it change its movements fast and unexpectedly?  Or does it go slow sometimes?



Please post how you do. Especially the thigh area. That is my problem area and I don't think I am going to fit.


----------



## aubriee

mefordis said:


> This stinks because people aren't out of the woods once they ride it.  They have to worry every single time they ride it that they will be kicked off the ride.
> 
> I didn't see anyone try out the test seats on the inside.  I assume that is where twig boy tested you?



No, 'twig boy' was the one in the moving loading area, that would make sure the restraints were all the way down, then would push the button on the bench showing everyone was locked in.  In the seven days I was there, I was never asked to try the test seats (inside or outside).  Using the single rider line, I walked right past the inside test seats and then joined whichever group of three the line CM told me to.  Neither the CMs standing by the test seats, nor the last line CM (that did the groupings) ever pulled me aside to even question my size. When that loading area CM told me I had to leave, I was shocked because I had just ridden the ride twice that morning and had gone back through the single rider line to get back on it for a third time.   I had been riding it all week with no problem (other than sometimes needing the CM to push down a little to get that elusive third click).  The man that was kicked off with me on Friday, told the CM that he had just been tested and fit on the inside test seats and that he also had ridden the ride the day before.  'Twig boy' as you call him was just unwilling to help anyone get that third click.  Anyone who didn't get it on their own, he was kicking off.  The second day it happened (Friday) he kicked three of the four on our bench off, even though two of us told him we'd been riding it all week and the man told him he had just been pulled out of line and fit the inside test seat.  Again the CM was the one on the moving loading belt that made sure the restraints were secure just before the ride took off.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Nellas Elensar said:


> If I do pass the tests, how intense is the ride?  Does it change its movements fast and unexpectedly?  Or does it go slow sometimes?



Sorry, but I wanted to know this, so I posted it again.  I am just wondering if this ride would be too intense in its movements.  What are your thoughts?

P.S.  My dimensions and stuff are in my previous post.


----------



## damo

It does go slowly sometimes.  You do get moved around a lot but it is smooth, not jerky.


----------



## ShannyMcB

Nellas Elensar said:


> Sorry, but I wanted to know this, so I posted it again.  I am just wondering if this ride would be too intense in its movements.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> P.S.  My dimensions and stuff are in my previous post.



I was just on this ride last week...it kind of depends on your deffinition of intense.  I found it intense simply because there was a great deal happening.  The ride movements themselves are not to bad but it feels more intense because of what is happening around you.  I had had a great deal to drink (gotta stay hydrated) but very little to eat before riding and felt pretty good after the ride.  My DH suffers from a bit of motion sickness but after about 10 minutes and half a butterbeer he was feeling ok.  Just don't eat much right before going on...I can't see that ending all that well...all though that goes for any thrill ride I think.

As far as fitting and clicks...I don't remember clicking and such on the restraints.  I am a curvy girl myself (larger chest, thighs and hips, small waist) and short so I have issues on many rides that have lap bars and other none-hanress restraints, they come down to my thighs but when the ride moves and I shift the bar hits my waist and next thing you know I am slipping underneath it...had a VERY BAD experience with this at another park outside of Florida.    But I scanned the line quite a bit and didn't see anyone turned away, at least first thing in the morning.


----------



## sbgclori

Nellas Elensar said:


> Sorry, but I wanted to know this, so I posted it again.  I am just wondering if this ride would be too intense in its movements.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> P.S.  My dimensions and stuff are in my previous post.




I dont think it is too intense.... I was fine most of the ride but I did get kind of motion sick near the end of the ride when it looks like you are flying... but that was right at the end and I could have closed my eyes and been fine... but I was not about to miss any part of the ride!


----------



## SkittleKicks

OK, I'm here to recant my "I can't fit."  If you're of longer leg, cross your legs at the ankle.  I tried it, passed the green light with ease, the infamous "three clicks" came with no issue or assistance.  If you keep your feet flat, you'll push up on the bar.  I felt like an idjit.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Very resourceful.  In my case, I need to find somewhere else to put my midsection...


----------



## j9000

MIChessGuy said:


> Very resourceful.  In my case, I need to find somewhere else to put my midsection...



try sucking it up into your ribcage when you inhale and pull the restraint down, you might see 20-30 seconds of the ride before you black out


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Thanks everyone!!!  I bought a trial size Dramamine today, just in case.  ;P  I've got to remember the crossing of the ankles...that is a nice tip.


----------



## rKrispyt

Nellas Elensar said:


> Thanks everyone!!!  I bought a trial size Dramamine today, just in case.  ;P  I've got to remember the crossing of the ankles...that is a nice tip.



As someone who has enjoyed much of life thanks to the aid of her trusty Dramamine, just wanted to shoot you a tip - if it's not the extra strength, it will knock you out. The ones that are stronger (I believe they last for 12 hours and you only take 1 as opposed to 2) are much better. 

I went to NYC last year and it was teh first time in years I was only able to find the original Dramamine. We had to pull over on the way there because I was falling asleep behind the wheel about an hour after taking it. The way back I slept the entire 8 hours. Finally realized it was due to teh dramamine. Was able to find the ones I normally take for a 4 hour trip a few weeks ago adn I was absolutely fine. 

Just wanted to warn you cause it can totally ruin your day if you're not prepared for it - like, you can't keep your eyes open!


----------



## damo

I use the "Less-Drowsy"  Dramamine and it doesn't make me sleepy at all.


----------



## Potter'sGirls

Rode FJ twice this morning. Was so worried about myself and my best friend fitting. We had no problems whatsoever! We tried the test seats out front and took some nice photos as well. A Hogwart's student had to assist us because we couldn't see any of the lights (the sun was shining very bright), but we both got the green! Then we reached the test seats, neither of us was pulled to the side, and we got the 3 clicks with ease! The ride is A-MAZE-ING!!!!! I am a big girl 5'4", 42DDD, about 47in chest, 220lbs. 49in waist and I think about a 51in in the hips. My friend is very close to my size with her being 5'6" and a much smaller chest. I will say that it is all about belly and thighs!!!! I have pretty big thighs but again was able to get the 3 clicks (or more)? I would say don't sweat it! The castle is amazing as well!


----------



## Nellas Elensar

rKrispyt said:


> As someone who has enjoyed much of life thanks to the aid of her trusty Dramamine, just wanted to shoot you a tip - if it's not the extra strength, it will knock you out. The ones that are stronger (I believe they last for 12 hours and you only take 1 as opposed to 2) are much better.
> 
> I went to NYC last year and it was teh first time in years I was only able to find the original Dramamine. We had to pull over on the way there because I was falling asleep behind the wheel about an hour after taking it. The way back I slept the entire 8 hours. Finally realized it was due to teh dramamine. Was able to find the ones I normally take for a 4 hour trip a few weeks ago adn I was absolutely fine.
> 
> Just wanted to warn you cause it can totally ruin your day if you're not prepared for it - like, you can't keep your eyes open!



Oh, no...I think I got the wrong ones, then.  The ones I have last 4-6 hours and I can take either 1 or 2.  If I do need it, I will take only 1 or else I WILL fall asleep.  I am hoping that just taking 1 won't cause drowsiness.


----------



## TPSlaughter

I am going to Orlando in October and I have heard a lot of people not being able to ride Harry Potter and The Forbidden Journey. My friends dad is going and he is 6 foot and weighs about 220 pounds. Will he be able to ride?


----------



## Albytaps

TPSlaughter said:


> I am going to Orlando in October and I have heard a lot of people not being able to ride Harry Potter and The Forbidden Journey. My friends dad is going and he is 6 foot and weighs about 220 pounds. Will he be able to ride?



Tell him not to sweat it cause he'll get on easily.


----------



## sbgclori

http://www.mugglenet.com/app/news/show/3759

Guess what...... looks like the modified seats are already up and running! GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## kate_wdw

I was just about to post about the extended seats - so exciting!!!


----------



## pmiranda

Babboo said:


> Sorry but this begs a question or two.
> 
> Was twig-boy's sole motivation strictly based on size or was there some other bias involved / evident?
> 
> Were there no other CMs available who *would* do their jobs?



Whoa, hang on here...no one's calling those who are overweight or obese any names, so there's no need to call those who are normal or underweight any names either.  Thank you.


----------



## Troiandan

I rode for the first time today - wow, wow, wow, momma..

I got both the yellow and green lights outside (at the same time ?!?), so I just went ahead for the modified seats inside. There was no trouble at all - I have no idea how many clicks I got, I just heard several kind of like "crunch", no one helped me get the restraint down. But I was very comfortable. Female, 5'3", 220 lbs, 46 inch bust, carry a lot of my weight in my tummy.

I did get a touch queasy and dizzy towards the end of the ride, but by the time I got back to the lockers I was just fine, and able to get my first butterbeer - there was a party in my mouth!!!!

As I go back to ride again, I'll let you all know if I run into any future problems, or how I do on the regular seats.


----------



## Potter'sGirls

I'm not sure if this information is accurate? I rode FJ on 9/8 and 9/11 and heard nothing about a modified seat. My friend and I (dimensions are in a previous post) tested the outside seat and both got the green light. We were not pulled out of line to test the inside seats and made the actual ride seats with clicks to spare. Yesterday they were pulling alot of people for the inside seats, my friend and I were pulled and we explained that we had ridden before and the TM said that we could go ahead. The TM at the ride said nothing about the modified seats and we had no problems getting on again. Both myself and my friend have ridden in the middle and outside seats. Does anyone know where this info is coming from?


----------



## Jabber_Jaws

Potter'sGirls said:


> I'm not sure if this information is accurate? I rode FJ on 9/8 and 9/11 and heard nothing about a modified seat. My friend and I (dimensions are in a previous post) tested the outside seat and both got the green light. We were not pulled out of line to test the inside seats and made the actual ride seats with clicks to spare. Yesterday they were pulling alot of people for the inside seats, my friend and I were pulled and we explained that we had ridden before and the TM said that we could go ahead. The TM at the ride said nothing about the modified seats and we had no problems getting on again. Both myself and my friend have ridden in the middle and outside seats. Does anyone know where this info is coming from?




Yes there are now modified seats. My wife works there and told me about them the other day.


----------



## mom2aandj

Potter'sGirls said:


> I'm not sure if this information is accurate?Does anyone know where this info is coming from?



see this thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2553333
Apparently it's modified restraints, not seats.


----------



## ilovefh

I'm curious about the modified restraints too.  My DH is dying to ride, but I don't want to take him over there and have him be disappointed.  I'm hoping someone will report back when they've ridden on one.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Jabber_Jaws said:


> Yes there are now modified seats. My wife works there and told me about them the other day.



I am waiting to hear people complain that this is not fair to those who went earlier


----------



## Troiandan

Potter'sGirls said:


> I'm not sure if this information is accurate? I rode FJ on 9/8 and 9/11 and heard nothing about a modified seat. My friend and I (dimensions are in a previous post) tested the outside seat and both got the green light. We were not pulled out of line to test the inside seats and made the actual ride seats with clicks to spare. Yesterday they were pulling alot of people for the inside seats, my friend and I were pulled and we explained that we had ridden before and the TM said that we could go ahead. The TM at the ride said nothing about the modified seats and we had no problems getting on again. Both myself and my friend have ridden in the middle and outside seats. Does anyone know where this info is coming from?




I actually got my info from the boards here, and links from the boards. I rode it today, and yes, it is accurate. There is no signage advertising the modified restraints (thanks for the catch!). But you can speak to the TM's inside and out, they can explain about it. There are now 3 lights - green, yellow, and red. If you get yellow, you should be fine with the modified restraints. 

When you get to the area where they ask people to step aside to the inside test chairs, that's where I just asked if I could please use the modified restraint. They just directed me to the middle line - they've set that queue up now for the modified seating. Not every bench of 4 seats has the modification. We had to wait for about 3 or 4 benches to go by before a bench with the modified restraints came around. Those seats are the two outside ones, they just ask you to sit in one of those two. 

I think this has just changed in the past couple of days, so maybe the first time you went on they didn't have the new ones yet. I'll try to grab a photo next time I go (next Sat?  ), nifty little mini stop light on the ride chair!


----------



## damo

TaylorsDad said:


> I am waiting to hear people complain that this is not fair to those who went earlier



It won't make everyone happy.  I read a complaint on another board about people not liking having to stand in a separate line.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

damo said:


> It won't make everyone happy.  I read a complaint on another board about people not liking having to stand in a separate line.



Stand in a separate line? For the modified seats? If so, I wonder how that will work for families trying to ride together?


----------



## damo

SharkyGoddess said:


> Stand in a separate line? For the modified seats? If so, I wonder how that will work for families trying to ride together?



I would imagine the whole family would stand in the line.  It is just an indication that you need the vehicle that has the modified seating.


----------



## keishashadow

Troiandan said:


> I rode for the first time today - wow, wow, wow, momma..
> 
> I got both the yellow and green lights outside (at the same time ?!?), so I just went ahead for the modified seats inside. There was no trouble at all - I have no idea how many clicks I got, I just heard several kind of like "crunch", no one helped me get the restraint down. But I was very comfortable. Female, 5'3", 220 lbs, 46 inch bust, carry a lot of my weight in my tummy.
> 
> I did get a touch queasy and dizzy towards the end of the ride, but by the time I got back to the lockers I was just fine, and able to get my first butterbeer - there was a party in my mouth!!!!
> 
> As I go back to ride again, I'll let you all know if I run into any future problems, or how I do on the regular seats.


 
thank you for posting



damo said:


> It won't make everyone happy. I read a complaint on another board about people not liking having to stand in a separate line.


 
i don't understand people, the bone is thrown to try to make the ride more inclusive to guests who are on the cusp of fitting and they still complain?


----------



## Troiandan

damo said:


> I would imagine the whole family would stand in the line.  It is just an indication that you need the vehicle that has the modified seating.





That's exactly right. I usually go by myself to the parks, but if one person in the party is using the modified restraint, the whole party stands in that queue. It really doesn't feel like this queue stands out as a "folks who almost don't fit" line. The TM's I interacted with were very polite and discreet. Truthfully, if I hadn't known from the boards here that size was a potential issue, I wouldn't have noticed the people who were asked to try the test seats - erm, until such time as they would have pulled me over myself   .

Maybe I just got a good group today, but I thought everyone working was kind, entertaining, and top notch!


----------



## bumbershoot

damo said:


> It won't make everyone happy.  I read a complaint on another board about people not liking having to stand in a separate line.



If my husband can ride with the new restraints, he wouldn't mind having to stand in line on the roof of Hogwart's....


----------



## sbgclori

bumbershoot said:


> If my husband can ride with the new restraints, he wouldn't mind having to stand in line on the roof of Hogwart's....



Exactly.... I would stand it a line wearing a needs a bigger seat sign attached to my person so I could ride!!! (though thankfullly I already rode!- but I was clear in telling every TM I saw that I needed a nice strong guy to make sure he could push the restraint hard enough down because I was not leaving till I rode! hahaha)


----------



## Praise2Him

It's not any different from Hulk or DC - my DH needs the bigger seats on those and we have to make sure we stand in the correct line that has those seats.
He's tried twice to ride FJ and been turned away. He's trying to lose weight, but I'm excited for him to be able to ride a little sooner!


----------



## Cdstadt

sbgclori said:


> Exactly.... I would stand it a line wearing a needs a bigger seat sign attached to my person so I could ride!!! (though thankfullly I already rode!- but I was clear in telling every TM I saw that I needed a nice strong guy to make sure he could push the restraint hard enough down because I was not leaving till I rode! hahaha)



That's adorable!

I'm really nervous about my dad fitting into this ride. He's an all belly 6'2 but I don't know his weight. 

Does anyone know if they are adding more modified harnesses or if they're just leaving them kind of sparse?


----------



## TickTockTyler

In July I went to Harry Potter and was turned away for being to big at the time I was 6'2 and 303 pounds, this sent me on a goal to lose weight for the next time which would be for rock the universe on september 10th.  I was able to get down to 273 pounds by this date and am Happy to report I was able to fit in the regular seats and get four clicks.  However I was told they did add modified seating to the track if i was not able to fit in the regular seats, even though I could fit in the regular seats the modified seats were much more comfortable to sit in so I just went in that line instead.  The modified seats are only on the outside seats of about every ten benches i would say and the people who work at FJ seem to be very helpful if you just tell them right before the sorting hat that you want the modified seat they will send you down the middle lane.  So granted I made my goal and still want to lose quite a bit more weight I am glad that more people will be able to ride this attraction in the future.


----------



## DisneyForLife

TickTockTyler said:


> In July I went to Harry Potter and was turned away for being to big at the time I was 6'2 and 303 pounds, this sent me on a goal to lose weight for the next time which would be for rock the universe on september 10th.  I was able to get down to 273 pounds by this date and am Happy to report I was able to fit in the regular seats and get four clicks.  However I was told they did add modified seating to the track if i was not able to fit in the regular seats, even though I could fit in the regular seats the modified seats were much more comfortable to sit in so I just went in that line instead.  The modified seats are only on the outside seats of about every ten benches i would say and the people who work at FJ seem to be very helpful if you just tell them right before the sorting hat that you want the modified seat they will send you down the middle lane.  So granted I made my goal and still want to lose quite a bit more weight I am glad that more people will be able to ride this attraction in the future.



That is awesome, congratulations.      Isn't it funny how a ride is making people lose some weight.  I have also been on a diet not only because I need to for my health but to be able to ride FJ. 
What a great incentive


----------



## CharlieGrl

Went yesterday, the guy in front of me who was a decent size asked the loading person if the row they were trying to get on had modified seating. She said no and pulled them to the side to wait. I didn't get a chance to see him get on though.
Just a word of warning, not related to size but I got motion sick on the ride and I never get motion sickness. Might have just been nerves and excitment though.


----------



## dansamy

DisneyForLife said:


> That is awesome, congratulations.      Isn't it funny how a ride is making people lose some weight.  I have also been on a diet not only because I need to for my health but to be able to ride FJ.
> What a great incentive



Add me to this list! My fat heiny needs to lose weight anyway, but I will be p!$$#d if I get to WWoHP and can't fit! So, I am recrding everything that goes in my mouth and moving more. I hope to have ~20lbs gone before we hit Orlando for our Christmas trip.


----------



## Albytaps

When did they add the modified seating?  That was a quick!


----------



## sbgclori

Albytaps said:


> When did they add the modified seating?  That was a quick!



Last week I think!


----------



## CharAnn76

Just rode FJ on Sept. 15.  I'm 5'3", around 240 and fit fine on The Mummy, Hulk, Dudley Do-Right, etc.  There was no talk of clicks as I was expecting...just colours.  I tried the test seats outside and was a yellow.  They have an indicator with 3 colours: green - Standard seat, yellow - Modified seat and red - Can't ride.  I was told by the attendant that I was yellow and to tell this to the person at the loading platform and I would be directed to a modified seat.  When we reached the test seats on the inside, I was asked if I had ridden before.  I said no but was told I was yellow outside.  They tested me again which was no problem.  There was lots of people being tested.  I was indeed yellow and we were sent through to the middle line.  We were directed to the ride vehicle where the attendant quietly directed me to the modified seats, on either end of the bench seats.  The arm area was a bit tight but other than that it was fine.  The ride was great and the experience very enjoyable.  No need to stress at all!


----------



## ducky_love

I also think it depends on where you carry your weight.  I went with my SIL yesterday and she wasn't able to ride.  She is bigger in the belly and they just could not get a yellow! 

So sad.. I know the general thought it that a person eats themselves into that size and there is no excuse.  But she has had so much medical trouble and been put on drugs that made her balloon up.  All that she has been through and she has to deal with being turned away.  Safety first but it was still sad.


----------



## rKrispyt

Just stopping by with an update. I lost something between 10 and 15 the first two weeks I was working out, then went 2 weeks with not much of anything (maybe a pound or 2). After another week, I am down another 5 pound mark. So I have 4 weeks left until we leave and my goal weight for the trip leaves me with another 15 pounds to lose. We'll see if I can get it. 

It's weird though - sadly, I've never tried to lose weight before. I think I didn't ever really realize how bad it'd gotten because it was so gradual over such a long time that I then found myself between 250 and 255 (at 5'4"). Now my clothes are getting loose on me, people who haven't seen me in a couple weeks are like "you're slimming down or osmething...", I was at an audition and the director who hadn't seen me since beofre I started working out was liek "you're looking slim these days - congratulations", one of my best friends was like "honey, you're silhouette is completely different, do you realize?" and I am finding myself doing little things like sitting with my knees up against my chest and being comfortable for awhile beofre I realize "I haen't sat like this in years cuase it was always so uncomfortable" or like, I found a pair of jeans I could never fit in anymroe but coudn't find another pair one monring in a rush so I threw them on jsujtto see - and they're a little loose even. 

It's just been an awesome feeling lately, albeit frustrating staying at the same weight for those 2-3 weeks, ugh. But...I'm so glad I finally took the steps to change my life. I can't imagine ever going back to hwo I was living, eating whatever I want, not being very active at all...


----------



## phamton

Wow, congratulations on your weight loss and trying to live healthier.  You should be really proud of yourself.  It isn't easy! I bet you will be able to ride FJ!


----------



## damo

rKrispyt said:


> Just stopping by with an update. I lost something between 10 and 15 the first two weeks I was working out, then went 2 weeks with not much of anything (maybe a pound or 2). After another week, I am down another 5 pound mark. So I have 4 weeks left until we leave and my goal weight for the trip leaves me with another 15 pounds to lose. We'll see if I can get it.
> 
> It's weird though - sadly, I've never tried to lose weight before. I think I didn't ever really realize how bad it'd gotten because it was so gradual over such a long time that I then found myself between 250 and 255 (at 5'4"). Now my clothes are getting loose on me, people who haven't seen me in a couple weeks are like "you're slimming down or osmething...", I was at an audition and the director who hadn't seen me since beofre I started working out was liek "you're looking slim these days - congratulations", one of my best friends was like "honey, you're silhouette is completely different, do you realize?" and I am finding myself doing little things like sitting with my knees up against my chest and being comfortable for awhile beofre I realize "I haen't sat like this in years cuase it was always so uncomfortable" or like, I found a pair of jeans I could never fit in anymroe but coudn't find another pair one monring in a rush so I threw them on jsujtto see - and they're a little loose even.
> 
> It's just been an awesome feeling lately, albeit frustrating staying at the same weight for those 2-3 weeks, ugh. But...I'm so glad I finally took the steps to change my life. I can't imagine ever going back to hwo I was living, eating whatever I want, not being very active at all...



Great update!!!  I hope you keep popping in to keep us informed!


----------



## dqpowell

I'm a fairly big guy, 6' 2" and 245 lbs. I rode on August 8. The over-shoulder harness would have been okay at 2 clicks, but the ride attendant insisted on making it 3 clicks. It was so tight I was unable to take a full, deep breath. I _hate_ feeling constricted like that, but remained calm.

I was in the farthest right seat in the group (left if you're facing the ride). Would that have been one of the modified seats? If so, I don't think they were modified enough to be comfortable.

David


----------



## damo

dqpowell said:


> I'm a fairly big guy, 6' 2" and 245 lbs. I rode on August 8. The over-shoulder harness would have been okay at 2 clicks, but the ride attendant insisted on making it 3 clicks. It was so tight I was unable to take a full, deep breath. I _hate_ feeling constricted like that, but remained calm.
> 
> I was in the farthest right seat in the group (left if you're facing the ride). Would that have been one of the modified seats? If so, I don't think they were modified enough to be comfortable.
> 
> David



In the regular restraints, you have to have at least three clicks in order to ride.  The modified restraints have only been around for 2 weeks, so you wouldn't have had access to them.


----------



## dqpowell

damo said:


> In the regular restraints, you have to have at least three clicks in order to ride.  The modified restraints have only been around for 2 weeks, so you wouldn't have had access to them.



Okay, that's good I guess. It means when I go back in February, I should find the new seats more comfortable.

David


----------



## damo

dqpowell said:


> Okay, that's good I guess. It means when I go back in February, I should find the new seats more comfortable.
> 
> David



The seats are the same, it is just that the restraint doesn't have to be pushed down as far now that the locking mechanism has been modified.  Where you felt the two clicks may be where the restraint ends up with the modifications.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I am still worried about fitting, since I do not recall hearing _any_ clicks during my August visit.  So if the net impact of FJ's new restraints is to deduct one click, it won't help me.  On the other hand it seems that almost no one is being turned away now.  Maybe I got a click or two and wasn't able to hear it.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Just wanted to say that on 9/12, I was able to ride FJ twice using the new modified seats.    Awesome ride.


----------



## mefordis

Don't worry.  You will get on.  

Go Wolves!



MIChessGuy said:


> I am still worried about fitting, since I do not recall hearing _any_ clicks during my August visit.  So if the net impact of FJ's new restraints is to deduct one click, it won't help me.  On the other hand it seems that almost no one is being turned away now.  Maybe I got a click or two and wasn't able to hear it.


----------



## Nellas Elensar

When I tested myself outside the castle, I was able to get 2 clicks and the employee in charge of it said I would be able to ride with the new modified seats.  When I get to the loading area, I told them what the employee said and they were able to accommodate me.  I was able to get the third click then.


----------



## ducky_love

I just wanted to post my sizes here too.  (I put them in another thread so the secret is out!  )  I hope it helps someone that was worried! 

5'7" - 175lbs - 40", 36", 42".  Keeping in mind that I am easily 30+ pounds overweight the regular harness fits me with 3-4 clicks when I am wearing my belly bag.  

My SIL that was turned away is easily 100lbs overweight.

I hope everyone here is able to ride!!


----------



## rKrispyt

ducky_love said:


> My SIL that was turned away is easily 100lbs overweight.



...and now I'm nervous again. Was this with the modified seats she got turned away, or the regular ones? My goal was to get down to 220 for the trip (I'm 5'4", currently in size 18 pants) but that still puts me about 100 pounds overweight...

shoot. 

12 pounds away from that goal though, with 3 weeks til we leave...we'll see if I can do it!!


----------



## ducky_love

rKrispyt said:


> ...and now I'm nervous again. Was this with the modified seats she got turned away, or the regular ones? My goal was to get down to 220 for the trip (I'm 5'4", currently in size 18 pants) but that still puts me about 100 pounds overweight...
> 
> shoot.
> 
> 12 pounds away from that goal though, with 3 weeks til we leave...we'll see if I can do it!!




I honestly think your fine.  Everyone carries it differently.  I myself wear a 14/16 and I fit fine.  I would estimate she is more of a 24/26... but I am guessing.  But yes, it was the modified seats she was turned away from.


----------



## Praise2Him

rKrispyt said:


> ...and now I'm nervous again. Was this with the modified seats she got turned away, or the regular ones? My goal was to get down to 220 for the trip (I'm 5'4", currently in size 18 pants) but that still puts me about 100 pounds overweight...
> 
> shoot.
> 
> 12 pounds away from that goal though, with 3 weeks til we leave...we'll see if I can do it!!



You should be fine. I'm 5'4" and 230, size 20/22 and I fit in the regular seats last month. No need to be nervous


----------



## sbgclori

Praise2Him said:


> You should be fine. I'm 5'4" and 230, size 20/22 and I fit in the regular seats last month. No need to be nervous



I am also about 230 5'4" size 20/22 and I also fit fine in July and there were no modified seats then..... you should be fine!


----------



## shelliegrl

I've never been on Universal rides (only Disney), but I'm going to Harry Potter next month....I'm most nervous about my thighs - it sounds like they need to fit on either side of a middle "bump" and under an overhead restraint?

My thighs are each about 31" around (52" hip, 36" waist, 47" bust) - has anyone with similar measurements ridden or been turned away?????


----------



## sbgclori

shelliegrl said:


> I've never been on Universal rides (only Disney), but I'm going to Harry Potter next month....I'm most nervous about my thighs - it sounds like they need to fit on either side of a middle "bump" and under an overhead restraint?
> 
> My thighs are each about 31" around (52" hip, 36" waist, 47" bust) - has anyone with similar measurements ridden or been turned away?????



Yes I have similar measurements and I am 5'4" and I rode in the unmodified seats- I think you are oK!


----------



## daisy 'n donald

when did they get these modified seats?  dh tried the seat outside on 9/16 and the guy outside said he could ride, he got a yellow light, but it was uncomfortable for him, kind of squished...he's broad shouldered and has a bit of a belly....abt 5'10" and just over 300 lbs...
but nothing was said about a modified seat...is the test one outside modified?


----------



## damo

daisy 'n donald said:


> when did they get these modified seats?  dh tried the seat outside on 9/16 and the guy outside said he could ride, he got a yellow light, but it was uncomfortable for him, kind of squished...he's broad shouldered and has a bit of a belly....abt 5'10" and just over 300 lbs...
> but nothing was said about a modified seat...is the test one outside modified?



When you lined up right before the ride, were you put in the middle line?  If not, you were not in a modified seat.


----------



## phamton

If the seat itself was uncomfortable, the modified seating wouldn't have helped.  The seats are still the same size but on the modified seating, the restraints are bigger.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

damo said:


> When you lined up right before the ride, were you put in the middle line?  If not, you were not in a modified seat.



umm...i don't know...i was single rider and i went with a random group of 3....i fit fine in the seat...dh waited for me outside because the test seat wasn't comfy....

i'll tell you what wasn't comfy...the flight of the hippogriff...the 2 of us in there was quite a tight squeeze....glad it was such a short ride


----------



## OrlandoUnited

daisy 'n donald said:


> i'll tell you what wasn't comfy...the flight of the hippogriff...the 2 of us in there was quite a tight squeeze....glad it was such a short ride



Think of how the poor, poor coaster train must have felt.


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

I really hope to fit in a couple weeks, and I think I should with that modified restraint, but the overall design of those benches is just failure on the designers part.  I don't know why they felt the need for those walls inbetween each seat unless there is some support issue there that I'm unaware of.  That just seems like it would be hell to someone with even slightly broad shoulders, let alone any significant amount of weight to them.

Granted since the modified restraints went in, I haven't read too many people say it's horrifically uncomfortable so maybe the pictures are just deceiving.


----------



## Wendynat

Gryffindor_Mouse said:


> I really hope to fit in a couple weeks, and I think I should with that modified restraint, but the overall design of those benches is just failure on the designers part.  I don't know why they felt the need for those walls inbetween each seat unless there is some support issue there that I'm unaware of.  That just seems like it would be hell to someone with even slightly broad shoulders, let alone any significant amount of weight to them.
> 
> Granted since the modified restraints went in, I haven't read too many people say it's horrifically uncomfortable so maybe the pictures are just deceiving.



The walls between each seat keep the people on the very left and very right from being crushed by the other three folks when the bench is turned on its side during the ride.


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

Wendynat said:


> The walls between each seat keep the people on the very left and very right from being crushed by the other three folks when the bench is turned on its side during the ride.



ah ha.  That makes sense.  You'd think there would be a better way to accomplish that though.


----------



## aubriee

Does anyone know if they are still helping the guests fit by pushing down on the restraints?  When I was there August 29th-Sept 4th I made early opening every day and then rode FJ mutlitple times every morning via the single rider line.  I fit every time except once when the CM refused to push down to get that third click.  I knew I hadn't gained that much weight overnight, so waited a few hours and went back through the single rider line.  That time I got a different CM and again she pushed down on the restraint just a little and got the third click.  Just wondering if they are helping the people who are close to fitting.


----------



## ducky_love

aubriee said:


> Does anyone know if they are still helping the guests fit by pushing down on the restraints?  When I was there August 29th-Sept 4th I made early opening every day and then rode FJ mutlitple times every morning via the single rider line.  I fit every time except once when the CM refused to push down to get that third click.  I knew I hadn't gained that much weight overnight, so waited a few hours and went back through the single rider line.  That time I got a different CM and again she pushed down on the restraint just a little and got the third click.  Just wondering if they are helping the people who are close to fitting.



When I went with my SIL the girl put all her weight on the restraint trying to get it to three clicks then got a bigger guy to come over and push!  It seems like they really try everything to get folks on the ride.


----------



## TaylorsDad

Okay, I hope this info helps someone because if not I may be in the doghouse. Anyways, last week when we were there my wife was able to ride the modified seat without any problem. I convinced her to let me share this info to help put some people at ease. She is 5'8 and weighs 304lbs wearing size 26/28.


----------



## DisneyForLife

TaylorsDad said:


> Okay, I hope this info helps someone because if not I may be in the doghouse. Anyways, last week when we were there my wife was able to ride the modified seat without any problem. I convinced her to let me share this info to help put some people at ease. She is 5'8 and weighs 304lbs wearing size 26/28.




Thank you for sharing that, I am sure it will put some minds at ease.


----------



## Madeah

TaylorsDad said:


> Okay, I hope this info helps someone because if not I may be in the doghouse. Anyways, last week when we were there my wife was able to ride the modified seat without any problem. I convinced her to let me share this info to help put some people at ease. She is 5'8 and weighs 304lbs wearing size 26/28.



Please give your Wife a heartfelt thank you from me at least and a big thank you to you also for sharing that information! You both have taken a serious load off my mind knowing I WILL be able to ride! 

HUGS to you both!!


----------



## seadd67

TaylorsDad said:


> Okay, I hope this info helps someone because if not I may be in the doghouse. Anyways, last week when we were there my wife was able to ride the modified seat without any problem. I convinced her to let me share this info to help put some people at ease. She is 5'8 and weighs 304lbs wearing size 26/28.



Thats awsome, I am 5'9" at 260lbs and made it just fine. I think right now there is just alot fear of not fitting,and i think for the most part every one is geting on. Please tell your DW there is no shame in who  or what you look like. Its the size of our harts that matter.


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

TaylorsDad said:


> Okay, I hope this info helps someone because if not I may be in the doghouse. Anyways, last week when we were there my wife was able to ride the modified seat without any problem. I convinced her to let me share this info to help put some people at ease. She is 5'8 and weighs 304lbs wearing size 26/28.



AHHH!  I love you for posting that!  That gives me so much hope seeing as she and I are seemingly about the same size!    Tell your wife "THANK YOU!" from us.  Personally, that is a huge worry off my mind.


----------



## M&MGirl1

TaylorsDad said:


> Okay, I hope this info helps someone because if not I may be in the doghouse. Anyways, last week when we were there my wife was able to ride the modified seat without any problem. I convinced her to let me share this info to help put some people at ease. She is 5'8 and weighs 304lbs wearing size 26/28.



PLEASE give your wife a HUGE thank you from me!  She's my same dress size & close to the same weight - knowing she made it on the ride with the new seats takes a HUGE load of worry off and I am VERY grateful!!! We're leaving in 3 days for our big family trip and I've been worried sick about possibly being the only one in my family not able to go on the ride!


----------



## TaylorsDad

Looks like I am not in the doghouse for giving her size and weight, Since many found the information reassuring. She said she was glad to share now because she remembers how much she worried prior to our trip.


----------



## linnell

If you are told to get a modified seat, are you separated from your group? Is the wait longer?


----------



## damo

linnell said:


> If you are told to get a modified seat, are you separated from your group? Is the wait longer?



Your entire group will be moved to the center lane so you can all ride together.  You may wait a minute or so longer since the modified seats are on about every eighth vehicle.


----------



## famsen

I fit!!!
I tried the test seat outside FJ. I sat in the modified seat. A very helpful ride attendant push down on the bar and told me I could use either modified or unmodified seat. She pushed on the bar enough so I could see how comfortable I would be in a modified seat compared to non-modified. She said it would be up to me as to which I feel more comfortable in. I got in line with my daughter who is about the same size as me but let me explain; I am a chubbier girl BUT I have a VERY large chest(DDD). I don't mind them getting a little squished if need be. This is where the issue of the comfortability of the bar came in. Once we got close to the inside line, a ride attendant automatically put us in the middle line for larger people. I was not given a choice but I probably would have picked the modified seat line anyway just because it was more roomy. Anyway, it was pretty obvious that we were in the "chubby" line. It was just me and my daughter and a very large man and his son in front of us and the other line was all "normal" sized people. The attendants must really have a good eye for scoping body types for the lines because I did not feel like I was not sized up or ogled in any way. I was a little sad that it was just assumed I needed a modified seat when I really could have fit in the regular one. But the good part is, I got to ride and it was awesome. My daughter rode a second time without me.
I even rode dueling dragons and I NEVER go on rides like that.
My daughter who is 23 years old was in awe at the whole Harry Potter area. It was priceless just to see the happiness on her face all day.


----------



## damo

famsen, so happy to hear you had a great time!!!


----------



## rKrispyt

Hey all - just stopping in with a quick (and I do mean quick this time, lol) update:

I leave in 9 days. 
My goal was to lose 30 pounds before my trip so I could fit on FJ (back before they added teh modified seats). 
As of this morning I have lost 28 pounds. 

Feeling good, today a lot of people have stopped me at work to tell me how great I look - it's insane. Really proud of myself, it's a lot of hard work but I'm gonna keep it up. REally need to lose about 100, maybe a little more to be at a healthy weight for myself, so in my mind I keep thinking of how much further I need to go but...it's empowering to know I can actually do this. Wow. 

Best of luck to all of us on this journey! Can't wait to ride FJ!!!


----------



## damo

rKrispyt said:


> Hey all - just stopping in with a quick (and I do mean quick this time, lol) update:
> 
> I leave in 9 days.
> My goal was to lose 30 pounds before my trip so I could fit on FJ (back before they added teh modified seats).
> As of this morning I have lost 28 pounds.
> 
> Feeling good, today a lot of people have stopped me at work to tell me how great I look - it's insane. Really proud of myself, it's a lot of hard work but I'm gonna keep it up. REally need to lose about 100, maybe a little more to be at a healthy weight for myself, so in my mind I keep thinking of how much further I need to go but...it's empowering to know I can actually do this. Wow.
> 
> Best of luck to all of us on this journey! Can't wait to ride FJ!!!



Woot!  Woot!  Woot!  That's the way!


----------



## MistressMerryweather

Rode FJ twice on 09/20.  I am 5'9, 230 lbs and am a 42G.  The "girls" did just fine.  LOL  I tried out the test seat and got the green light easily.  The very nice guy(who I don't think could ride the ride himself ) explained the clicks and lights to me.  He was really sweet.  He said, "you are easily in the green light and I didn't even push the harness down.  If it only went to here(he raised the harness to the yellow light) you could go ahead and use the modified seating.  If it only went here(he raised the harness to the red light) you would not be able to ride."  
  The ride was awesome!  The second time I rode a cm close to the boarding asked in some subtly wizardy way(I can't for the life of me remember what he said) if I was comfortable riding and I said yes and that was it.
I really don't think it has to do with weight so much.  It is really your body shape and how your weight is distributed.  I am pretty much "butt-less" and have no hips to mention.  If you have a big chest *and* carry your weight in your hips/thighs it felt like it would be hard to get the green light.


----------



## TLinden16

I rode comfortably in the modified seat.  When I hit the three or more clicks, the restraint wasn't even resting against my body.  

The only time I was a bit uncomfortable was the day I was wearing my mules, and had to take them off and place them behind my back.  The extra couple of inches that the mules added made the restraints a bit tight.


----------



## Praise2Him

I've been following along from the beginning (and posted that I was able to ride in July but DH was not). 

We are going back this weekend and I can't for the life of me remember if any big and tall MEN have been able to ride with the modified seats?

DH is 6'4" and 290 and he's cautiously hoping to fit this time, but trying not get his hopes up too much.

Can anyone reassure me?


----------



## damo

Praise2Him said:


> I've been following along from the beginning (and posted that I was able to ride in July but DH was not).
> 
> We are going back this weekend and I can't for the life of me remember if any big and tall MEN have been able to ride with the modified seats?
> 
> DH is 6'4" and 290 and he's cautiously hoping to fit this time, but trying not get his hopes up too much.
> 
> Can anyone reassure me?



Pretty sure we've had taller reports than that.  From what I can judge from my couch here, he should be fine.


----------



## Praise2Him

Thanks! I'll make sure to report back with the results next week when we get home


----------



## OrlandoUnited

I went on the modified seat on Friday.  I didn't ask for it, I just happened to get it.  I pulled it down to 3 clicks and that was it.  The TM didn't push down anymore and our cart was greenlit.

I was flopping around all over the place, and I'm not small.  It's a big space.  I could see problems if you're excessively wide, but for belly people, it's very accommodating.


----------



## TerrytownGrl

TaylorsDad said:


> Okay, I hope this info helps someone because if not I may be in the doghouse. Anyways, last week when we were there my wife was able to ride the modified seat without any problem. I convinced her to let me share this info to help put some people at ease. She is 5'8 and weighs 304lbs wearing size 26/28.



Thank you! And thank your wife for allowing you to post her experience, too.  

Since I'm 5'6 and I'm about the same size as your DW, I have hope now that I can fit too.  Thank God my "girls" shouldn't be a problem.

Now I'm SUPER excited about our trip.  I had resigned myself to not riding FJ, but now.....Whoot Whoot!!


----------



## If U Had Wings

I was able to ride FJ on Friday using the modified seat although I think I would have been fine in the regular seat as well.  I'm about a size 18/20 and my weight is fairly evenly distributed.  I had plenty of room in the chest in shoulders area.  When I tried the test seat the restraint hit directly on a bunch of stuff I had stashed in my pants pocket (camera/phone/etc.) and I only got the yellow light indicating the need for a modified seat.  I'm guessing if I had been riding without that stuff, or with a pair of pants with the pockets located differently I would have been fine.  The hip/bottom area was definitely the tighter area for me though.


----------



## dragn0422

I rode on Tuesday Oct. 5th.  The test seat guy said I would be most comfortable in a modified seat.  The ride was great, and I was not at all cramped.  I am 5'9" and weigh about 250.  I have a very wide chest and shoulders.  probably 50" chest.


----------



## bamagirl@hrt

I wanted to come back here & post my experience, since I found others' experiences invaluable before I went.  I went on Tues., 10/5.  I tried the test seat outside.  The CM was very discreet as he pushed down on the bar.  He showed me that I got a green light and also showed me a yellow light to see what a modified seat would feel like.  I chose to go with the modified seat.  When I got inside, I asked for a modified.  It was just my family on that row of seats.  Since I'm the only fat one, it didn't appear that we were singled out as the "chubby" row, as another poster experienced.  The ride is amazing!  Even my husband, who isn't a huge HP fan said that was the most incredible theme park ride he'd ever been on!   I will say that I felt slightly queasy afterward, so I didn't go back for round two like the rest of my family did.  The second time, I walked through slowly, taking pictures and taking in the whole atmosphere.

By the way, I'm 5'6", weigh 230, and wear a size 18/20.  (You know I'm really trying to help you guys, because not even my husband knows all of those numbers!)


----------



## damo

I am so impressed by everyone who has shared their info.  People have been incredibly helpful to each other.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

I fit! I am 5'7 and a size 14/16 depending on the pants. 

I was worried about not fitting, but the restraint went down easily, and I counted four or five clicks, really went down too fast to be able to really count, and I was listening for the clicks.


----------



## tlinus

rKrispyt said:


> Hey all - just stopping in with a quick (and I do mean quick this time, lol) update:
> 
> I leave in 9 days.
> My goal was to lose 30 pounds before my trip so I could fit on FJ (back before they added teh modified seats).
> As of this morning I have lost 28 pounds.
> 
> Feeling good, today a lot of people have stopped me at work to tell me how great I look - it's insane. Really proud of myself, it's a lot of hard work but I'm gonna keep it up. REally need to lose about 100, maybe a little more to be at a healthy weight for myself, so in my mind I keep thinking of how much further I need to go but...it's empowering to know I can actually do this. Wow.
> 
> Best of luck to all of us on this journey! Can't wait to ride FJ!!!



Good for you in the weight loss!! Not only did you set a short term goal, you reached it and are looking for more!! Congrats and go have fun!!! (be sure to report back on everything  )


----------



## Praise2Him

Well, we're back and here's my update...my big and tall DH got to ride twice! He's 6"4" and 290. He did not fit in the regular seats this summer, so he was reluctant to try the modified seats, but I insisted  I wasn't there but he said that he fit with no problems at all


----------



## rKrispyt

Just looked at the weather adn unfortunately there are scattered thunderstorms throughout the day next Thursday when we go to HP. Whatever, I'll brave the rain cause I REACHED MY GOAL AND LOST 30 POUNDS FOR MY VACATION!!! This was just the first stepping stone in a lot of weight I need to lose, but getting on FJ is FINALLY what pushed me to make some changes. Loving it, even though my scale hasn't moved in 7 days now (I hate plateaus) and I can't wait to ride this sucker and share the experience with folks here upon my return. 

Thanks for being so supportive and being a group of people that don't think it's pathetic or weird that, after a life of being unhappy with my weight, this ride is what finally pushed me to do something about it.  I am more grateful than I can ever say.


----------



## mymeow

Hi!  I am going to Florida next week, and we're going to Universal Monday & Tuesday.  I am looking forward to this trip, but admit I'm stressed about going on this ride.  My son is a huge Harry Potter fan, and I'll be so disappointed if I can't go on it with him (not to mention embarrassed)!  Please let me know if you think I'll have any problems.  

Here are my stats, I'll just throw it all out there:  I am about 5'5" and 245 lbs (18/20).  I have a 42DD bra size.  I carry most of my weight in my hips/thighs/butt.  I just took my measurements and if I'm correct (hopefully I did it correctly) my bust is 46", hips 52", waist 43".  I took these measurements with my clothes on and don't even know that I did them correctly, but hopefully that will give you an idea.  

What is your opinion?  Will I have a problem fitting?  Are they discrete in checking to see if you fit?  Thanks for any help you can give me!

P.S. My husband is about 6'2" and around 270-275 lb.  He carries almost all of his weight in his stomach.  Do you think he'll have problems?


----------



## damo

We haven't heard of anyone since the modifications in early September that hasn't been able to fit.


----------



## mymeow

That's good to know that I shouldn't have any problems in the modified seats; however, I am just wondering by my stats if it sounds like I'll need a modified seat or not.  Are the test seats discrete?  Can you request a modified seat, and do you still get to sit by your family?  Sorry for all of the questions, I am just trying to figure all of this out in advance!


----------



## damo

mymeow said:


> That's good to know that I shouldn't have any problems in the modified seats; however, I am just wondering by my stats if it sounds like I'll need a modified seat or not.  Are the test seats discrete?  Can you request a modified seat, and do you still get to sit by your family?  Sorry for all of the questions, I am just trying to figure all of this out in advance!



They put anyone who might be more comfortable in a modified seat (with their entire party) into the center lane  --- which you won't be sorted into until near the very end of the queue.  You can test outside or inside or just ask for a modified.  The crew seems to be very good at judging size just by looking and will direct you into the right line once you get to that part of the queue.

There are test seats in front of many rides at IOA and there are always people sitting in them.  Really, no one pays any attention.


----------



## mymeow

That's great to know, thanks!  I'm guessing both my husband and I will need the modified seats, and there will be 6 of us total in our party.  That shouldn't be a problem when it comes to seating us all, should it?  I'm starting to relax and look forward to this a little more knowing this!  Are there any other rides at Universal I should be worried about?  I've never been...


----------



## damo

mymeow said:


> That's great to know, thanks!  I'm guessing both my husband and I will need the modified seats, and there will be 6 of us total in our party.  That shouldn't be a problem when it comes to seating us all, should it?  I'm starting to relax and look forward to this a little more knowing this!  Are there any other rides at Universal I should be worried about?  I've never been...



In the vehicles that have the modified restraints, the two end seats (out of four) are modified.  So you and your husband can ride together.

Dragon Challenge and the Hulk both of rows of larger seats as well if you find that you need them.


----------



## Praise2Him

mymeow said:


> Here are my stats, I'll just throw it all out there:  I am about 5'5" and 245 lbs (18/20).  I have a 42DD bra size.  I carry most of my weight in my hips/thighs/butt.  I just took my measurements and if I'm correct (hopefully I did it correctly) my bust is 46", hips 52", waist 43".
> 
> P.S. My husband is about 6'2" and around 270-275 lb.  He carries almost all of his weight in his stomach.  Do you think he'll have problems?



I'm about your size -5'4", 235 (20/22), 42DD - large hips, thighs & butt, and I fit in the regular seats, but it was tight - not uncomfortable, but snug.

My DH is 6'4", 290 and did not fit in the regular seats, but did fit in the modified seat easily.

You'll both be fine! I'll probably go for the modified seat next time just to be more comfortable.


----------



## If U Had Wings

My measurements are very similar to yours.  When I tested in the seat out front the restraint hit my camera and phone in my pocket, and I got the yellow, modified seat light.  With empty pockets I probably would have gotten the regular one, but the friend I was traveling with definitely needed the modified seat so we just both asked for one.  We had to sit at either end of the ride vehicle, but we did ride together.

There are no signs near the loading area that advertise the fact they are putting you in a modified car, so I'd doubt that most people will even know why you are in a separate line.  I did notice that the CM's at the Harry Potter ride would quietly direct my friend towards that line when it was time.  Being a bit smaller, I had to ask them which line to get in for the modified seat.  They didn't automatically direct me there.


----------



## Gryffindor_Mouse

Posting from my phone but I had to share this. 

I made it!  I got in the modified seat!  The first time no one said anything to me. Didn't pull me aside or anything and I just asked for the modified restraint when I got up there. The second time I got pulled aside to the test seat but that was no big deal. They just told me what line to get in. I'll be honest. I was still nervous that I wouldn't fit that first time. I got clear in the seat and the harness came down and the attendant checked it.  When they said "have a good ride" and we left the platform, I started to cry. I was so convinced I wouldn't get to ride. 

Anywho, measurements for anyone in my position. I'm 5ft 8in, 300-315lbs (ugh, butterbeer so good but not helping there), long legs and long torso, broad shoulders, roughly 56in around my stomach. Now that you guys can pick me out of a line up, hope that is helpful to someone. Lol


----------



## coaster_addict

I have been lurking on these boards since all the drama over FJ and the pudgey variety of muggle came about.  I thought it was only fair that I pay it forward and post my own experiences.

I have been to WWOHP several times now and ridden FJ a total of 6ish times .  The first time I tried the test seat outside.  There was pretty much a constant flow of people trying the seat of all shapes and sizes so it definitely did not feel like "Ooo look at the fatty McMuggle testing out that seat"  I couldn't see the lights, but the "wizard" said "ok, you can ride" with no mention of modified seating.

My friend and I went through the que and were sent into the regular line, I sat on an outside seat as I had heard they were a bit bigger.  The harnesses come down so quickly that I had a hard time hearing the clicks but I think I only heard 3, maybe 4 and we were off.  The 2nd ride I only remember hearing 2, but it must have been more because we were green lit and I had seen them pushing down harnesses or telling people it needed to go down a bit more.

The next time we went in the single rider line and I was put with a party from the modified line (I would never had known that's what the line was if I weren't hefty myself and hadn't researched the ins and outs of the ride).  Since there were 2 of them I was in a middle (definitely not modified seat) and got the three clicks.  I was questioned in line once when I was asked if I had ridden and if so was it a modified seat.  I said yes and no it was not.

I must admit I was slightly embarrassed because the time they asked I was in line with somebody I did not know very well, just an acquaintance so it was a bit awkward.  To their credit the "wizard" did his best to be discrete and was just doing his job but it was a blushy moment none the less.

For the record, I am 5'7" and 227lbs. I usually wear a size 16 and have an apple-y shape.  There were definitely riders larger than me getting on, so try the seat and hope for the best no matter what your size, the ride is worth it!  I did see a few people try the seats and get the red light, but it was gentlemen sporting a "keg".  I did not see any ladies being turned away due to their upstairs.  The harnesses are way more forgiving in the chest than in the belly.  Also I have pretty decent size thighs, which is what I was most worried about, but it turned out not to be an issue.  

Sorry for the long post  but I wanted to include as much as possible to help those fearing the worst


----------



## myst13

Just return today and I was able to fit with room to spare, after worrying... I'm 5"5' 220lbs. I was not pulled over and was able to fit in the regular sits just fine with some room to spare. My hubby, son and I were also able to ride several times going through the single rider line instead of waiting 45 - 75 minute wait times. The longest time we waited was 10 minutes. We found the best time was to ride from 5pm till close. The only thing odd that happened last night the ride was stopped to remove the group I was put with, one of the guys from the other 3 riders was was a little larger and moved to a different car. The attendent asked if I was with the group and I stated no, and she said your fine.  I rode the ride by myself.  Loved the ride!


----------



## M&MGirl1

Though I must admit it's kind of embarassing to post this info on a web forum, I thought it only fair to post my experience after reading so many other forum members' experience with the ride.

I'm a bit over 6 foot, have a long torso compared to my legs (wear regular lenght slacks), 46DD chest, 46 inch waist, 56 inch hips, weigh about 310 pounds.  

Short version - with some minor pushing on the ride attendant's part I fit in the new modified seats.

Long version - Was at IOA last Wednesday.  Tried the test seat outside - got a red light untill my sister tried pussing down on the harness lightly.  Figured I'd give it a go and when got to front of line told them I'd need a modified seat - got in the seat got one click on my own and when the attendant barely pushed got another click - she said she needed to push a little harder to get a third click and asked if that was ok - told her sure, but while she was pushing down on the restraint I realized something - my head was hitting the top cover of the seat, both my shoulders were hitting the sides of the seat, I couldn't see to either side of me, and the harness pressing down made it impossible to move an inch............and I'm REALLY clausturphobic.  So as the VERY nice attendent (seriously she was the ONLY nice employee we ran into the WHOLE day at IOA) was pushing down on the restraint I had a MASSIVE panic attack and started to claw wildly at the restraint - she took one look at me, said "you're clausturphobic aren't you," I said something to the effect of "get me the hell out of here NOW" (actually that's probably a bit more polite than what my crazed, panic brain had my mouth spit out at the time) and to her credit, she called to another gentelman working on getting the next group seated over and they had me out of there in no time flat.  

I LOVE Harry Potter, they DEFINITELY could have fit my admittedly very fat self in the new modified seats, but NOTHING is worth feeling like I've been locked in a high schooler's locker for five minutes straight 

And FWIW - my sister is a size 20/22 about 5 ft 9 and got a green light on the test seat.

I really, truly hope this info helps someone who's worrying about this as much as I did before my trip!


----------



## azdoughboy

I'm a big huge dude, and will be going to wwohp in 3 weeks...if I can fit on this thing, EVERYONE can.  I will certainly let everyone know.




BC


----------



## kessieann

I am going to need the modified seat but I am concerned about my other family members.  Will the restraints still be tight enough in a modified seat for my much smaller dd?  I remember once going on a two seat ride that shared a pull down bar. I am much bigger in the belly then dd and the bar did not go down very far on her because I was blocking it.  I got off and let dh ride with her because I was afraid she would be tossed around.


----------



## damo

kessieann said:


> I am going to need the modified seat but I am concerned about my other family members.  Will the restraints still be tight enough in a modified seat for my much smaller dd?  I remember once going on a two seat ride that shared a pull down bar. I am much bigger in the belly then dd and the bar did not go down very far on her because I was blocking it.  I got off and let dh ride with her because I was afraid she would be tossed around.



The restraint itself hasn't changed.  It is just that the locking mechanism has been altered.


----------



## aubriee

If you need the modified seating make sure you are actually sitting in one of those modified seats on the end.  When my husband and I were there last week we went through the single riders line, then when we got to the top we requested the modified seating line, expecting to be split up since we both needed the modified seating.  They pulled us out together and told us to wait up close to where the boarding zone starts.  Then just a few minutes later two men joined us who also obviously needed modified seating.  The CM sent us to board the next bench and told my husband and I to sit in the two end benches since those were ones that were modified.  The CM then seated the other two men with us too.  When the CM walked by he pushed down on both of their restraints.  One made it, but the guy next to me was just too large.  Since I was right next to him, I heard him arguing with the CM that he was supposed to sit in the modified seats.  The CM told him only the two outside seats were modified and the guy got a little irate demanding to know why the CM had placed four people all needing modified seating in the same bench then.  He was escorted out, but turned as he got out of the bench, looked at me and demanded the CM make me change seats with him since I was smaller than him and might fit in the standard seat.  I did fit in the old end seats when I was there the first week of Sept, but the CMs had to push down on the restraints for me and as a solo rider I was always placed in an end seat, which is supposedly bigger anyway.  Anyway, I'm not sure why the CM chose two parties of two, both from the modified seating line to get into one bench.  When we got off the ride and started down the stairs I told the guy that did get to ride with us, to have his friend go back through the single rider line and ask for the modified line again, making sure he got an end seat this time.  He said he'd try, but doubted if his friend would try it again.  I felt really bad for the guy, because they had both requested modified seating and the CM messed up, putting all four of us in the same bench.  The guy wasn't any bigger than my husband.


----------



## rKrispyt

I just got back from my trip.

Oh. My. God. Forbidden Journey is...just so amazing. I was not expecting that. 

We started off checking out some things and then decided, since the wait was an hour and not going down, to get in line. So I was with a bunch of peopel who didn't realize there was any type of need for me to try out the seats, they didn't know people were not fitting, etc. So they were all like "wait, what are you doing?" and my best friend, who knows all about this and has been so supportive the whole time, just kind of stood by me as I just said "I have to make sure I fit and see if I need to get into the modified seat cause it's a different line when we get inside". The couple beore me were taking foooooorever. The guyu was done with the test seat but just stood in front of it so no one could use it waiting for the woman he was with, so I was getting really really scared as it was just building the tension and gave me a moment to get nervous. 

So I get on and I see the light is yellow and the guy says "you're good" and I ask "so it's yellow, I need a modified seat?" and he's liek "oh, I didn't really push it all the way, just past the red light..." and he pushed it a teeny bit and it went green before he finished really getting it all the way down at all and he's like "nope, it's green." and we ran in line and I just had a moment of crying a little bit with my best friend, just cause....since June or July I've been working towards this goal of getting on this ride, and knowing that, even if they had'nt modified the seats, I'd have done it...itw as just a really awesome, and emotionally overwhelming feeling.  

I came home and weighed myself and discovered that, not only did I not gain weight on vacation (I was gone for 8 days, didn't workout in the mornings like I'd wanted, just walking through the parks and not going crazy eating a bunch of junk or all the time) but I lost 2 pounds. I still think something's wrong with my scale. But that puts me at a total weight loss of 35 pounds. My next goal was to lose 50 by teh new year, so I'm 15 pounds from that. 

It's the most amazing feeling. Anyone who's even considering doing it, I highly recommend it. The control I feel over my life, the hope it's given me to change other aspects of myself and my life that I'm not happy with but feel it's too late to change...is unparallel. 

Also...I cannot wait to go back to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter. Me and another friend kinda had to be dragged out. We all went back half an hour before closing and rode it again, then saw that the line was still open and jumped on one last time. I would highly recommend taking at least a little break betweena dn not doing back to bakc, as every one of us was feeling a little queasy after two times back to back, lol. But...I stood out there so many times just trying to get the image of that castle, in the beautiful sunlight and then all lit up at night embedded in my brain so that I can picture it when I need a happy thought.  I wish I could live there, omg. It's just magical. 

Good luck to everyone who's on their weight loss journey and who is nervous about getting on this. It was sooooo hands down absolutely worth every moment of pushing myself through workouts I thought I coudln't finish, watching what I was eating instead of grabbing candy out of the vending machine cause it was easier, walking to work, teh plateaus, and all the changes. The ride is just...like nothing else. Truly. 

Lastly, thank you to all of you here who have been so very supportive. It really means ows much to me.


----------



## damo

Awwwwww!!!! So happy for you!!!!  It is wonderful that everything met your expectations.  I love how you are feeling so empowered now.


----------



## bumbershoot

*aubriee*, that story made me sad!  He was escorted out b/c the employee made a mistake?  That's the sort of thing that would mess with my husband's head.  Thank goodness I'll be with him and make SURE he gets put into a modified seat (if it works for him...his shoulders are VERY broad and carry a lot of his weight, and at this point they will be the sticking point since his belly is getting smaller).


----------



## FrancesK

I'm worried about my shoulders as well. Judging from other posts, I think my hips and stomach will be fine in a modified seat - being a woman, they were my main concern. But I saw a picture of the seats that said they are 20.5 inches wide. My shoulders are 23 inches wide, so if I cut off 1 arm I could make it  Does anyone know a spell to make my arm grow back after the ride???


----------



## aubriee

bumbershoot said:


> *aubriee*, that story made me sad!  He was escorted out b/c the employee made a mistake?  That's the sort of thing that would mess with my husband's head.  Thank goodness I'll be with him and make SURE he gets put into a modified seat (if it works for him...his shoulders are VERY broad and carry a lot of his weight, and at this point they will be the sticking point since his belly is getting smaller).




I was worried about my husband fitting due to his large arms and chest, which is where he carries most of his weight.  Like most men, he doesn't have a butt and his stomach is not that big either, but due to his job he has very large arms and chest.  I was worried about him fitting even in the modified seats.  However the first time we rode, he tried it in a regular seat.  He fit, but it was a tight squeeze across his shoulders.  The other times we rode, we just both asked for a modified seat and each time we were seated together on the same bench with two people in between us, (even though we came up through the single rider line).


----------



## Principessa1284

Hi all! I had to dig for this thread - long time lurker, but we FINALLY made it out to Universal yesterday. Hubby and I are APs and haven't been since March since we don't like to go when it's crowded. I was TERRIFIED to even try to see if I'd fit. The wait said 75 mins and we decided to go for it - they CMs at the entrance weren't pulling ANYone out to check with the test seats - including people my size. I'm 5'5", not going to tell you my weight but I'm a size 24 in pants with an average sized chest. I carry most of my weight in my lower stomach, hips and thighs so I was pretty worried. I can go on Hulk and Dragons in the modified seats, but it's really uncomfortable. Like I said, no one asked me to, so after some kids were finished taking pictures I sat in the test seat and made hubby sit in the other one. I got a yellow light, and was pretty happy! The CM told me that I should be all set - just to let them know when they are seating.

The wait ended up only being a little under an hour (the castle is BEAUTIFUL inside) and the guy grouping us was really rushing and I had to interrupt him to tell him I needed a "yellow seat." He had us and the couple in front of us go in the line next to the regular line and in about 15 seconds, another CM pulled us onto the platform and said the modified seats were the 2 on either end. I got 2 clicks, no problem, and the CM pushed down 1 more with ease. I actually thought the seats were really comfy! Just wasn't really for how much it throws you around!

So, I was pleasantly surprised and the ride was AMAZING!!


----------



## mollybeasley

Principessa1284 said:


> Hi all! I had to dig for this thread - long time lurker, but we FINALLY made it out to Universal yesterday. Hubby and I are APs and haven't been since March since we don't like to go when it's crowded. I was TERRIFIED to even try to see if I'd fit. The wait said 75 mins and we decided to go for it - they CMs at the entrance weren't pulling ANYone out to check with the test seats - including people my size. I'm 5'5", not going to tell you my weight but I'm a size 24 in pants with an average sized chest. I carry most of my weight in my lower stomach, hips and thighs so I was pretty worried. I can go on Hulk and Dragons in the modified seats, but it's really uncomfortable. Like I said, no one asked me to, so after some kids were finished taking pictures I sat in the test seat and made hubby sit in the other one. I got a yellow light, and was pretty happy! The CM told me that I should be all set - just to let them know when they are seating.
> 
> The wait ended up only being a little under an hour (the castle is BEAUTIFUL inside) and the guy grouping us was really rushing and I had to interrupt him to tell him I needed a "yellow seat." He had us and the couple in front of us go in the line next to the regular line and in about 15 seconds, another CM pulled us onto the platform and said the modified seats were the 2 on either end. I got 2 clicks, no problem, and the CM pushed down 1 more with ease. I actually thought the seats were really comfy! Just wasn't really for how much it throws you around!
> 
> So, I was pleasantly surprised and the ride was AMAZING!!



Thanks for your reassuring report. Are you a fan of the film Life is Beautiful by any chance? "Buon giorno Principessa" is my favorite quote from that film. It always made me smile when I heard it.


----------



## Swank

I went last week. I am 6'0"  350 lbs. I got a Red for the test seat. I did go through the Castle with the rest of my family and ducked out to the gift shop while they rode.


----------



## FrancesK

Here is some good news for theme park fans on the West Coast. We were at Universal in Burbank, CA last weekend. A Universal employee at a membership kiosk told us that they will be bringing the Forbidden Journey to California. It will replace the Terminator T2 show, and I imagine some of the European-style streets next to T2 will be transformed into a version of Hogsmeade. He said construction is slated to start in 2012.


----------



## damo

FrancesK said:


> Here is some good news for theme park fans on the West Coast. We were at Universal in Burbank, CA last weekend. A Universal employee at a membership kiosk told us that they will be bringing the Forbidden Journey to California. It will replace the Terminator T2 show, and I imagine some of the European-style streets next to T2 will be transformed into a version of Hogsmeade. He said construction is slated to start in 2012.



He must know something that no one else does!  I'd be really skeptical about that little tidbit.  No only is it impossible (T2 is built on top of the parking garage), there is no way Rowling would let it just be thrown into the middle of a park.

Also, with the Transformers ride opening in 2012, I can't see them throwing hundreds of millions of dollars into another ride.


----------



## SharkyGoddess

Thought I would chime in with my experience. For me, the deciding factor was my butt and thighs. I fit fine and was able to comfortably ride once it took off and I slid back, but the restraint squeezed my legs a bit. As for my chest/stomach area, I was fine.


----------



## FrancesK

Yes, I don't understand the logistics of putting it on the garage either, but it makes sense to put it somewhere at the top of the hill rather than at the bottom of the escalator. It would be a good location for people approaching the park to see the castle, and they have a couple of years to figure out how to do it properly. The guy we talked to didn't have too many details - just that they get so many questions about it that they were told what to tell people. He also said that they were hurting in attendance and the sale of annual passes while Universal in Orlando was breaking records, largely because of Harry Potter. Hopefully it's not just a line to sell annual passes, and hopefully they are planning to include modified seats


----------



## damo

FrancesK said:


> Yes, I don't understand the logistics of putting it on the garage either, but it makes sense to put it somewhere at the top of the hill rather than at the bottom of the escalator. It would be a good location for people approaching the park to see the castle, and they have a couple of years to figure out how to do it properly. The guy we talked to didn't have too many details - just that they get so many questions about it that they were told what to tell people. He also said that they were hurting in attendance and the sale of annual passes while Universal in Orlando was breaking records, largely because of Harry Potter. Hopefully it's not just a line to sell annual passes, and hopefully they are planning to include modified seats



Don't hold your breath waiting for it to happen.  I think the guy was just wishful thinking.  If there were even any rumours about it, it would be all over the press.  There has not been even one peep about it anywhere, so how a little employee knows all these details is very sketchy.


----------



## MangoChef

ok, im 6'3 and 375 pounds. I did not fit, but the TM that checked me was real nice and took my 8year old to the front of the line. My guess is that Hagred would not fit either.


----------



## ChoirBoy

I'm 6'0" and somewhere around 275 lbs. Carry most of my weight in my hips and lower torso, I guess. Got the red light. Even if I wasn't "pooh sized", my shoulders are still broad. I'm not a fan of the huge dividers between the seats. It felt like what I would think being stuffed into a locker would feel like.


----------



## futureteacher

My family and I are headed to IOA soon and I've really been looking forward to the Harry Potter World but I am concerned about fitting into the rides. I am 5'8" and 330 lbs. Can anyone give me any advice on whether they think I will fit or not. I know it depends on each person but I would really like to know either way. Thanks!


----------



## FrancesK

futureteacher said:


> My family and I are headed to IOA soon and I've really been looking forward to the Harry Potter World but I am concerned about fitting into the rides. I am 5'8" and 330 lbs. Can anyone give me any advice on whether they think I will fit or not. I know it depends on each person but I would really like to know either way. Thanks!


I am also 5'8 and about 320 lbs. At my biggest spot - my hips and stomach - I am 56" and other people have said they fit with that measurement, but other people who are taller and weigh less have not been able to fit, so you're right that it is different for each person. I am going this weekend for the first time, and I am nervous but optimistic  

Either way, I know it will be a fun visit. I will report back on how I do, and include more body measurements to help you judge.


----------



## MrsJackSparrow4Life

Just got back last week.  

I'm 5'6", 220lbs (most of it in my lower body) and I was able to sit in the regular seats with no problem.  I was also able to sit in the non-modified seats on Dragon Challenge as well, though it pinched my thighs a bit.  

My mother is 5'2", 230lbs (mostly belly) and she was able to ride in the modified seats


----------



## FrancesK

I rode twice today in the modified seats. There was no line for modified seats - the outside seats on every "bench" have the modified harness. The width of the seat turned out to be no problem. My arm pinched a bit between the harness and the divider, but I just shifted it back and then it was fine. I did need help getting the 3rd click both times I rode, but it wasn't a big deal because the "wizards" doing the helping touched every harness to make sure they were on tight. They just gave mine a light push and asked if I was okay and that was it. I just measured myself and I am a bit bigger than I thought in the hips, which might be good news for people who are borderline like me. With clothes on: chest 50", waist 48", hips 59". Do try the test seats outside the castle - they are off to the side and most people don't notice them. I also tried the test seat for dragon challenge and the modified seat fit with my husband helping with the belt, but it felt tight on my hips and thighs. I hope that helps someone!


----------



## phamton

Thanks so much to everyone for reporting back.  It helps us to know so people can plan accordingly.  I know it's not always easy sharing our weight and measurements (I'm not sure my husband even knows mine) so I am really grateful for everyone who has been willing to share.


----------



## bouncy54

I just got back from Florida today and thought I'd share my experience with The Forbidden Journey.  

I'm a short, round person.  5' 3", and weigh 230 lbs.  Size 24/26 pants, 4T blouse and a 48C bra.  (Sorry for the graphic talk guys, but this stuff is important to us women.)  

Anyway.. I fit in the modified seat just fine.  Kind of sucked the breath out of me when I pulled the harness down, but once the ride got going, my body shifted and it was easy sailing from then on.  

For those who were asking questions about how ECVs are handled..  I had to transfer from my scooter to a WC and my husband pushed me through the regular line.  I'm able to walk short distances, so when I got to the boarding area, I just hopped out of the WC and onto the ride.  The WC was waiting for me at the exit when I got off.  

The castle was awesome, the ride mechanism was fantastic.  Not nearly as scary as I thought it would be.  The spiders and dementors didn't bother me at all.  I enjoyed it so much that I made my poor husband push me through that long line to take the journey again.  

BTW:  It's really weird to leave Orlando where it was muggy and so warm that we drove with the windows down at 5:00 AM on our way to the airport this morning and now I'm sitting in my home near Seattle watching the snow fall in my back yard.  What a world!


----------



## MangoChef

bouncy54 said:


> BTW:  It's really weird to leave Orlando where it was muggy and so warm that we drove with the windows down at 5:00 AM on our way to the airport this morning and now I'm sitting in my home near Seattle watching the snow fall in my back yard.  What a world!



Hi bouncy, I live in Milton right next to you, Sure is cold


----------



## toocherie

I am 5'1" and honestly don't know my weight--last time I checked it was 240.  I am extremely pear-shaped and did not fit.   A friend thought the ride was very "jerky" and hard for her (she has a compressed disc) and almost threw up after it.  Since I had gotten nauseous on Men in Black it was ok that I didn't fit!  We meant to go back and do the castle walk-through but never made it.  (I know--what were we thinking?)


----------



## FrancesK

A couple more notes after riding today:
1) This week will be extra busy. When we got in line for Islands of Adventure at 8:20AM this morning, they were handing out registration cards that they said we had to use to enter the Wizarding World of Harry Potter between 9:10 - 10:10AM. We could stay inside after 10:10 but they were staggering entry into Hogsmeade to keep the crowds under control. When we did get to the castle at 9:15, the wait for Forbidden Journey was already 60 minutes! Lines for all the shops and the Three Broomsticks were also really long at 9:15 AM. if you are staying at one of the resorts at Universal, you can get into the park before 9 and I think be able to ride Forbidden Journey before 9 as well.
2) I wore loose pants today and the fit in the modified seats was much better. I could even get the third click on my own. I think my tighter jeans were creating bulges and barriers on Saturday, so if you think you migt, have trouble, loose clothes might help.
3) The single rider line is a good deal for saving time - from what we could tell, the wait is almost nothing. You do miss a little bit of the castle and you do get separated from your group when you actually ride, but once you're in the seat, you feel like you're on your own anyway, so it doesnt make much difference. Once you are in the single rider line, be careful you don't get back into the general line around the lockers - that is easy to do! Also, when you are a single rider, you will probably ride in the far-right seat on your bench, which feels like a wilder ride than the far-left seat. I thought it was better, but it was too much for my husband, who did feel sick afterwards even though he was fine riding in a middle seat the two previous times.
4) As a side note, the seats in the IMAX theater in the City Walk at Universal are really roomy. I usually hate crowded movie theaters with everyone jammed into the seats, but the seats were very comfy and so big that I didnt even need to use the armrest I shared with the person next to me.


----------



## PiperPizzaz

Just wanted to let you all know I fit!!! I was so happy!
I am 5'9" female size 22/24 carry most of my weight in butt/thighs. I rode the modified seats the first time. The second ride I did single rider and they put me in a regular seat (I thought it was modified since it was on the end) I BARELY fit but, I did. The girl pushed down a bit to get the last click and it was fine. 

Hope that helps someone. I really thought I might not get to ride but, all the stories had given me some hope.

PS take some dramamine before.  I took one and still was nauseous. I should have taken two. DH never get sick on rides and he was a bit dizzy.


----------



## Caz_&_Ryster

Hi there


Just wondered if anyone would be willing to give thigh circumference measurements of what will fit and wont fit as I think this will be the real killer with me when we go at Christmas

Thanks

Cx


----------



## stwyatt

i don't think thighs matter as much as how huge your chest and shoulders are. rode FJ yesterday, i did NOT fit in the sample seat outside ride, but went anyway and fit easily in ride. I'm 6'4" 280lbs  52" chest. i'm not "pear" shaped and was worried about fitting, but I made sure I sat in one of the end seats on the ride and had no problem.  the restraint fitting over your shoulders and chest is where you can have a problem


----------



## aubriee

stwyatt said:


> i don't think thighs matter as much as how huge your chest and shoulders are. rode FJ yesterday, i did NOT fit in the sample seat outside ride, but went anyway and fit easily in ride. I'm 6'4" 280lbs  52" chest. i'm not "pear" shaped and was worried about fitting, but I made sure I sat in one of the end seats on the ride and had no problem.  the restraint fitting over your shoulders and chest is where you can have a problem



Not necessarily.  My shoulders and chest fit easily.  When they had just the regular seats back in early Sept, it was my stomach and butt that were really snug.  My thighs were just a tad snug also though. I just measured and the biggest part of my thighs is 24 1/2".  

I was staying on property and arrived early to ride FJ several times every morning.  Some of the CMs will help you get that third click and some won't.  I usually sat in one of the end seats and the CM would have to give the restraint one more little push to get the third click.  Only once did I not fit, so had to walk the 'fat walk of shame'.  I had just ridden it a few minutes before with no problem, got off, went back through the single rider line, then got a CM who wouldn't push down for that third click, so suddenly didn't fit, and was escorted out.  I waited an hour or so, then went back  through the single rider line and got a different CM and rode it again several times.  I was solo when I was there in Sept, but went back in Oct with my husband.  Like most men he has no butt, but has a very big chest, shoulders and arms.  He did fit in the regular seat with help, but was very uncomfortable, so on subsequent rides we just asked for the modified seats for both of us and we both fit with no problem, getting three clicks easily.  I am losing weight now, but at that time was 5'6" and about 230lbs and my husband was 5' 9" and about 220lbs.  I carry my weight in my butt, stomach, and legs, whereas my husband carries all of his weight in his chest and arms.  The FJ seats were snug on both of us, but in different areas.


----------



## FrancesK

Caz_&_Ryster said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> Just wondered if anyone would be willing to give thigh circumference measurements of what will fit and wont fit as I think this will be the real killer with me when we go at Christmas
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cx


Thigh circumference for me is 31 inches. The harness touched my thighs but it was not tight on my legs.


----------



## VikingInMouseEars

Anyone have more experiences to share.  I will be there later this month and and am not looking forward to the walk of shame.  I have fit on every ride except Kraken @ SW (I think I would have but the person closing the restraints wouldn't push like I asked him to) and Kumba @ BG.  I have never been to IOA so I can't speak for any of those and RRR wasn't open yet when I was at US last.
I am a pretty big guy, 6'0", I wear 42 to 44 waist pants and either 3X or 4X shirts.  
Any additional experiences or reassurances would be appreciated.

Thanks, Eric


----------



## seadd67

VikingInMouseEars said:


> Anyone have more experiences to share.  I will be there later this month and and am not looking forward to the walk of shame.  I have fit on every ride except Kraken @ SW (I think I would have but the person closing the restraints wouldn't push like I asked him to) and Kumba @ BG.  I have never been to IOA so I can't speak for any of those and RRR wasn't open yet when I was at US last.
> I am a pretty big guy, 6'0", I wear 42 to 44 waist pants and either 3X or 4X shirts.
> Any additional experiences or reassurances would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Eric



You will be fine, we where there right at opening and i went on it a few times and I am right there in the size dept. I am 5'9" 260#, i where 44 pants and 2 xxl shirt. I faild the test seat out side but was able to get through the test seat in side. With a little help got thre clicks no problem. Have fun


----------



## MIChessGuy

I will be there in February, after failing the "original" FJ test seat back in August and getting sent to the fatso walk of shame.   But that may have been partly my mistake because I found out later that people had been failing the test seats but still somehow getting into the actual ride seats.  Even with the modified seats now in use, I am a little worried -- can't shake the feeling that it will be very close.  I am going to wear the lightest fabric clothing I can find and put _everything_ in the locker.  Then I'll suck it up and when the team member inquires, I'll wheeze, "Yep, feelin' great!"  And then I'll get stuck inside the ride for 25 minutes...


----------



## Tink2Day

When we were there no one was pulled out of line. The TM doesn't ask they just check the lights and the harness.

My friend, size 18 5'8" said her thighs were the main problem and think they're like 23".  Remember girls, we can squish the stomach our chests are ahem, somewhat adjustable.  
However I understand from my friend that it just takes 2 clicks now and after walking around the park for 5 hours she fit much better the next time she rode it.

Oh and the TM who was checking, wouldn't have fit on that ride on a bet. Bowling ball shape, maybe helps her judge better?


----------



## MIChessGuy

The weird thing I recall about last August is that I didn't hear _any_ clicks from the outside test seat.  The team member called me over, said (in polite language) that I wasn't quite measuring up, and told me to check again with the other test seat inside the castle.  Since that day, I have wondered whether I got a click or two but just didn't hear it for some reason.  I'd assume that I have no chance if there were no clicks at all.  Reducing it by a click isn't going to do anything in that case.  

I've been wondering if the single-rider line offers better chances.  Maybe the Sorting Fat does not pay as much attention to that line.


----------



## Praise2Him

VikingInMouseEars said:


> Anyone have more experiences to share.  I will be there later this month and and am not looking forward to the walk of shame.  I have fit on every ride except Kraken @ SW (I think I would have but the person closing the restraints wouldn't push like I asked him to) and Kumba @ BG.  I have never been to IOA so I can't speak for any of those and RRR wasn't open yet when I was at US last.
> I am a pretty big guy, 6'0", I wear 42 to 44 waist pants and either 3X or 4X shirts.
> Any additional experiences or reassurances would be appreciated.
> Thanks, Eric



My DH is 6'4", weighs 290, size 44 pants. He cannot fit in the regular seats but fit in the modified seat just fine. You should be okay!


----------



## damo

MIChessGuy said:


> The weird thing I recall about last August is that I didn't hear _any_ clicks from the outside test seat.  The team member called me over, said (in polite language) that I wasn't quite measuring up, and told me to check again with the other test seat inside the castle.  Since that day, I have wondered whether I got a click or two but just didn't hear it for some reason.  I'd assume that I have no chance if there were no clicks at all.  Reducing it by a click isn't going to do anything in that case.
> 
> I've been wondering if the single-rider line offers better chances.  Maybe the Sorting Fat does not pay as much attention to that line.



They actually adjusted the locking mechanisms on some of the seats so that it isn't just fewer clicks that you need -- the entire mechanism has been rotated.  This is on the modified seats.  So people who couldn't ride this summer, may now fit in the new modified locking seats.


----------



## Tink2Day

MIChessGuy said:


> The weird thing I recall about last August is that *I didn't hear any clicks from the outside test seat. * The team member called me over, said (in polite language) that I wasn't quite measuring up, and told me to check again with the other test seat inside the castle.  Since that day, I have wondered whether I got a click or two but just didn't hear it for some reason.  I'd assume that I have no chance if there were no clicks at all.  Reducing it by a click isn't going to do anything in that case.
> 
> I've been wondering if the single-rider line offers better chances.  Maybe the Sorting Fat does not pay as much attention to that line.



I asked my friend who was freaked out by that as well, also looked at a website that had some info and it seems that the outside seat only lights up doesn't click. That's what made her think she wouldn't fit.  She said she went on single rider and regular line and not even looked at. But I guess size 18 at 5'8 might not seem that large?


----------



## ducky_love

Tink2Day said:


> I asked my friend who was freaked out by that as well, also looked at a website that had some info and it seems that the outside seat only lights up doesn't click. That's what made her think she wouldn't fit.  She said she went on single rider and regular line and not even looked at. But I guess size 18 at 5'8 might not seem that large?



I'm 5'7" size 14/16 and the guy out front laughed at me for trying the test seat.  You will be fine.

I hope this isn't hurtful to anyone, but it seems people have to be over 300lbs to be turned away these days.  (please correct me if that is wrong.  It just seems that way from what I am reading)


----------



## MIChessGuy

ducky_love said:


> I hope this isn't hurtful to anyone, but it seems people have to be over 300lbs to be turned away these days.  (please correct me if that is wrong.  It just seems that way from what I am reading)



I think the major issue is where the, uh, "overage" is located on the body.  If it interferes with the safety harness to a large extent, that's going to be a problem.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the relaxed locking mechanism will be the "magic" I need next month.


----------



## phamton

MIChessGuy said:


> I think the major issue is where the, uh, "overage" is located on the body.  If it interferes with the safety harness to a large extent, that's going to be a problem.  I am keeping my fingers crossed that the relaxed locking mechanism will be the "magic" I need next month.



MIChessGuy,  I have a good feeling about you.  I just know that you will be able to ride this year. Send me a PM right before you leave to go on vacation and I'll find out where I'll be so you can stop by and say Hi with the good news that you rode!


----------



## courtiebabe420

.


----------



## MIChessGuy

It's not easy to judge how much more leeway you get with the revised "yellow light" safety harness.  I will be finding out myself in a few weeks.


----------



## aubriee

courtiebabe420 said:


> So my B/F and I are going to IOA tomorrow with some friends. We have annual passes, but he just moved here, so he hasn't been to IOA yet. We're going to ride on FJ, but we're both a little concerned he won't fit. He says he's prepared to not be able to ride, but I know it would make me feel better if I asked some of you what you thought.
> 
> So here's the deal: I'm 5' 7", about 240, and I fit in the regular seat just fine about 2 weeks ago. I'm not worried about me. But he's about 5' 8", 5' 9", 300lbs. Size 44/46 pants, and usually 2xl or 3xl shirts. At the Rip, Ride, Rockit, he didn't fit, but that was because the hip/leg harness wouldn't go around his thighs. I barely fit in that coaster some days.
> 
> So what do you think? Will he have trouble, or will he be able to fit in the modified seats? The more I read, the less I worry, but I'm the girlfriend, so it's my job to worry. Thanks in advance!!



It may depend on where he carries his weight. For example you said that you are 5'7" and 240lbs.  When I was there last September (prior to the modified seating being introduced), I did not fit in the middle seats, but did fit in the larger end seats.  I was 5'6" and 230lbs at that time.  When I went back in Oct I was 5'6" and 220lbs.  I still didn't fit in the middle seats, but did fine in the end seats.  My husband who is 5'9" and about 240lbs was able to squeeze into the regular middle seat, but was very squished.  He did fine in the end seats (both modified and nonmodified).  I carry my weight in my stomach, butt, and thighs.  All of his weight is in his chest and arms.


----------



## jessrose18

My husband did not fit in the test seat outside the ride.  Then a tm came over and said just to tell them he needed modified and he would fit in that seat.  He is 6' 4" and about 280 with broad shoulders and a long torso.  When we went throught he line we told them he needed modified and the inside tm said no problem just pick an outside seat on the bench.  He fit in and the tm pushed down quiet a few clicks until it was tight.  Hubby said the harnish was harsh on his shoulders, but worth it in the end...hope this helps someone.  Without modified, he probably wouldnt have been able to ride.


----------



## Coach81

Sure am glad I was able to lose about 100 lbs... now if only I wouldn't get sick!


----------



## courtiebabe420

So we went today, and the first seats we tested were the Dragon Challenge seats. The B/F was unable to fit in those, mostly because he couldn't get the harness down over his shoulders. He's a short-statured guy, and although a lot of his weight is in his stomach, he's broad shouldered, and big chested, too. So he didn't try the seats at FJ, since they are similar. But now it's a goal, to be able to fit in the seats. But he had fun just being in Harry Potter world, and we got to celebrate the millionth butterbeer sold, and got free ones! Thanks everyone for their thoughts!


----------



## linnell

I was there this weekend and very nervous about fitting. I am a female, size 20/22. I carry my weight in my hips and belly, so I was concerned. I tried the test seat outside and got the yellow light. I went through the line, told the first CM (or whatever they are called there) that I needed a modified seat and she said to sit on either end.  I did and pulled the bar down and got the three clicks on my own. Big sigh of relief. 

I rode it three more times, never an issue. One of the times one of the CMs just asked me to sit on the end.  The last time I pulled it down and didn't hear clicks, but the CM pushed down and gave me a thumbs up. 

I honestly didn't feel like it was a tight fit for me at all. Once the ride was going, I was sliding around the seat a lot, in fact. 

I hope that helps someone!


----------



## bumbershoot

jessrose18 said:


> *My husband did not fit in the test seat outside the ride. * Then a tm came over and said just to tell them he needed modified and he would fit in that seat.  He is 6' 4" and about 280 with broad shoulders and a long torso.  When we went throught he line we told them he needed modified and the inside tm said no problem just pick an outside seat on the bench.  He fit in and the tm pushed down quiet a few clicks until it was tight.  Hubby said the harnish was harsh on his shoulders, but worth it in the end...hope this helps someone.  Without modified, he probably wouldnt have been able to ride.



Did he get the red light?  But he was still able to ride?  Wishing there'd been a CM when hubby was trying the seat, if that's what happened with your husband...  Sigh.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I am less than two weeks away from Round 2 with FJ's Sorting Fat.  Although there's no way to know at this point, I am not optimistic.  I heard no clicks at all last August with the "regular" test seats, both outside and inside.  Strangely enough, I have managed to ride The Simpsons, Revenge of the Mummy, and even the notoriously confining Ripsaw Falls (before it burned up, anyway).  I knew about the seat harness situation before my first try at FJ, but was still surprised when I failed.

Any recent experiences/observations with the modified seats?  Have there still been instances of people failing the test seats, but riding anyway?


----------



## bouncy54

MIChessGuy said:


> I am less than two weeks away from Round 2 with FJ's Sorting Fat.  Although there's no way to know at this point, I am not optimistic.  I heard no clicks at all last August with the "regular" test seats, both outside and inside.  Strangely enough, I have managed to ride The Simpsons, Revenge of the Mummy, and even the notoriously confining Ripsaw Falls (before it burned up, anyway).  I knew about the seat harness situation before my first try at FJ, but was still surprised when I failed.
> 
> Any recent experiences/observations with the modified seats?  Have there still been instances of people failing the test seats, but riding anyway?



Hmmm..  I rode FJ twice in November.  I am 5'3" and am size 24 with a lot of my weight around my middle.  I tried the test seat outside the attraction and got the yellow light so knew that I had to use the modified seat once I got to the attraction.  I had no problems fitting on the ride at all.  Went on it twice!  

This picture was taken in November at the Magic Kingdom.  Hope I've been helpful!


----------



## auntylinda

What has been people's experiences with the test seats? Is there a lot of people trying them? I wouldn't feel so bad if there were. Also, are they pretty discrete about the whole thing? I am going with my super small boyfriend and I don't want to make a fool of myself.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I made my second trip to WWoHP this morning and made it onto one of FJ's modified seats.  This time the outside seat-tester did not call me over.  And I walked right past the inside test seats as well.  When I pulled down on my ride seat's safety harness, the clicks came in a hurry; I know I heard at least two but wasn't sure about the third.  The team member came over, did a perfunctory tug on the restraint, and that was it.  I was worried that she was going to say that there hadn't been a third click.    But nope, she said nothing and off I went.

Oddly enough, after all that, the ride proved to be a bit much for me.  I had planned to go again right away via the single-rider line.  However, as an older person not in the best of shape, I decided that one ride would suffice.  The other thing is that I am not a super-hardcore Harry Potter fan.  But the ride is extremely clever and I can definitely see how many people would wait a long time for a second ride.  (Incidentally this is not an issue during the current slow season; gates opened for off-site people around 8:48 a.m. today and you could get right on FJ with essentially zero wait.  Even Ollivander's was a short wait for the first part of the morning.)


----------



## punkin

We just came back and DH (5' 10", 270 lb) rode with no problem in a non-modified seat. He said that it was a little tight, but anyone with a 44" or smaller waist should be just fine. His weight is mostly legs and butt if that matters.


----------



## Tink2Day

auntylinda said:


> What has been people's experiences with the test seats? Is there a lot of people trying them? I wouldn't feel so bad if there were. Also, are they pretty discrete about the whole thing? I am going with my super small boyfriend and I don't want to make a fool of myself.



I don't think it's a problem. I sat in one just to see if it was comfortable, not because of size and my tall travelmate did the same to make sure the height wouldn't be an issue like some rides at Disney. There were a couple of people who sat in them to pose for pictures and my friend who is around a size 18 tried them because of all the talk and said no one even looked twice.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I went back for my second ride on FJ this morning.  This time, I definitely heard only two clicks.  A TM came over and said, "You need another click," and pushed down on the harness to get the third one.  He didn't seem to be straining that much.  I had made it past the outside and inside test seats without being called over, same as Monday.  I definitely appreciated the TM's getting me that final click, as it wasn't clear to me whether they always do that or whether the harness-pushing is left up to the individual TMs.  Maybe another one would have kicked me out.  I wanted to submit a complimentary note to management about it, but couldn't see his name tag in the dim lighting before he moved on to the next ride bench.


----------



## aubriee

MIChessGuy said:


> I went back for my second ride on FJ this morning.  This time, I definitely heard only two clicks.  A TM came over and said, "You need another click," and pushed down on the harness to get the third one.  He didn't seem to be straining that much.  I had made it past the outside and inside test seats without being called over, same as Monday.  I definitely appreciated the TM's getting me that final click, as it wasn't clear to me whether they always do that or whether the harness-pushing is left up to the individual TMs.  Maybe another one would have kicked me out.  I wanted to submit a complimentary note to management about it, but couldn't see his name tag in the dim lighting before he moved on to the next ride bench.



It's apparently up to each individual TM if they want to push down or not.  I believe I posted somewhere earlier in this thread about my experience last August/Sept.  I was there the last few days of August/early Sept before the modified seats.  I rode FJ multiple times every morning and only had a problem once.  I was solo so used the single rider line and always sat in one of those end seats.  One day I had already ridden it a few times and each time the TM had to give a little push to get that last click.  On about my third or fourth ride that morning a different CM told me I hadn't gotten the third click and told me I had to get off.  I told him I had been riding it all week, in fact had just gotten off a few minutes before, and hadn't had a problem as long as one of them pushed down for the third click.  He rather rudely told me they were not allowed to push down on the restraints because if they did that constantly it would ruin them.  I got off, walked the fat walk of shame, waited a couple of hours, went back, got a different TM who didn't mind giving that little push I needed and rode it multiple times again.  I didn't have any trouble the rest of the week either.  Just that one TM refused to assist in any way.


----------



## pcjiang

nice stories, I would like to go and try it some time


----------



## Micka Mouse

WOW!  I am so happy I came across this thread.  I had no idea this could be a problem.  My parents are taking my dbro's family and my family next summer, and my mom is a HUGE HP fan.  She would have been crushed if she went, with her grandkids, and found out she couldn't go on the ride due to her weight.  She won't tell anyone what she weighs, so I have no idea how to go about this............I think I'll start by mentioning that I hope my youngest niece is TALL ENOUGH for the ride, then mention that some people can't get on due to what I've read here.  

This is NOT going to be easy!!!  However, I couldn't handle her feelings being hurt by not being allowed to get on.  Thank you so much for keeping this thread going!!!!


----------



## Tink2Day

pcjiang said:


> nice stories, I would like to go and try it some time



I hope you get to go too!

Micka Mouse, good strategy!

Is your Mom a computer user?  If so it would also make it easier if she could see all of the information.  I read a lot of the boards but still wish I had more time available to get even more input from the great info on these boards. (short notice for my trip)


----------



## ducky_love

I haven't been on this thread in a while but I wanted to pop in and tell you that when my SIL had trouble fitting in the modified seats the TMs did EVERYTHING to get her to fit.  They shoved and shoved on that restraint and even got a bigger guy to shove on it!!  They were so, so nice.  I don't think these days you'll have any trouble if you need some extra help for a click or two.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I wish I could report whether I was a "close call" during my two rides on FJ last month.  On one ride, there wasn't even any extra harness-pushing by the TM after I clicked myself in.  But the next time I rode, I was short a click and a TM came over to help.  (I was careful to evade all test seats en route to the boarding area - heh.)  

For what it's worth, I am about 5'-8", 268 or so, and generally need around size 48 for pants and around 3XL shirt size.  So I am not all that close to the "300" weight figure that is often bandied about as the upper limit.  But in my case, the big-midsection issue might have put me close to rejection.  Hard to tell.


----------



## omglaserz

Okay so either this weekend or next weekend I hope to go back to Universal for round 2 of trying to get on FJ, the first time I went was the 2nd day the WWoHP was officially open and I was only able to get 2 clicks with a little help, even though the crew member pushed and pushed that 3rd one just wasn't gonna happen.  I know there are modified seats now but I'm still nervous because my butt and thighs are just as big now as they were before (not something I'm proud of) -_- so my question is does anyone know about how much of a difference in room there is between the modified seat restraints and regular seat restraints? I was near tears the 1st time I couldn't go on it and can't even think about going through that again but my birthday is coming up and I just wanna ride the darn ride. I'm about 5'5" and measurements with clothing are 50-47-54. Thanks!


----------



## ducky_love

omglaserz said:


> Okay so either this weekend or next weekend I hope to go back to Universal for round 2 of trying to get on FJ, the first time I went was the 2nd day the WWoHP was officially open and I was only able to get 2 clicks with a little help, even though the crew member pushed and pushed that 3rd one just wasn't gonna happen.  I know there are modified seats now but I'm still nervous because my butt and thighs are just as big now as they were before (not something I'm proud of) -_- so my question is does anyone know about how much of a difference in room there is between the modified seat restraints and regular seat restraints? I was near tears the 1st time I couldn't go on it and can't even think about going through that again but my birthday is coming up and I just wanna ride the darn ride. I'm about 5'5" and measurements with clothing are 50-47-54. Thanks!



If youhad 2 clicks before you will be fine to get #3 with the modified seats!


----------



## jagwebb1

Ok - quick question...I have read most of this thread but can't decide for sure if my DH would fit.  He is tall - 6'5" with a long torso and long legs.  Weight is 230 - he is not overweight at all (has no belly or anything) but is very broad through the chest and shoulders.   I don't know his width but he wears a 2XL shirt.  Does it sound like he would be ok?


----------



## damo

jagwebb1 said:


> Ok - quick question...I have read most of this thread but can't decide for sure if my DH would fit.  He is tall - 6'5" with a long torso and long legs.  Weight is 230 - he is not overweight at all (has no belly or anything) but is very broad through the chest and shoulders.   I don't know his width but he wears a 2XL shirt.  Does it sound like he would be ok?



Probably fine.  Apparently one of the NBA players who is 6' 9" rode with no problems.


----------



## Kren

At the other end of the spectrum, my kid is 47 inches in shoes. D'you think they'll let him on????

<fingers crossed>


----------



## phamton

If he's not 48 inches, he won't be able to ride.


----------



## MIChessGuy

phamton said:


> If he's not 48 inches, he won't be able to ride.



I assume the TMs are familiar with the 'elevator shoes' ploy that desperate kids use as a last resort to measure up...


----------



## Kren

Thanks for the replies. I'll see what two solid weeks of protein can do


----------



## FrancieNolan

I'm 5'5" 240 and rode in a regular seat w/ room to spare.

My son is 48" on the nose and was measured 2x before they let him on FJ but wasn't measured for any of the other 48" rides.


----------



## phamton

MIChessGuy said:


> I assume the TMs are familiar with the 'elevator shoes' ploy that desperate kids use as a last resort to measure up...



Yes, they are but they haven't figured out the trick of husband sucking in his tummy so he doesn't get pulled aside for the test seats.


----------



## Tink2Day

Kren said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll see what two solid weeks of protein can do



Stretching exercises.
Or as I suggested before, is the Medieval rack method too barbaric?


----------



## j3nnifer

Me parents, boyfriend, and I are heading to US/IOA end of may.
I have strange proportions  lol. . I weigh 260; Hips are a 60' and Bust is 49'. I'm worried about fitting in the seats so i have started a diet. I'm wanting to lose 20-30 lbs before then so i don't have to worry  All you guys have inspired me to lose weight, i've gained about 40 lbs in the last year- year and half. I'll drop in and give updates and also my experience!


----------



## Tink2Day

j3nnifer said:


> Me parents, boyfriend, and I are heading to US/IOA end of may.
> I have strange proportions  lol. . I weigh 260; Hips are a 60' and Bust is 49'. I'm worried about fitting in the seats so i have started a diet. I'm wanting to lose 20-30 lbs before then so i don't have to worry  All you guys have inspired me to lose weight, i've gained about 40 lbs in the last year- year and half. I'll drop in and give updates and also my experience!



You can do it, we'll all be cheering you on .  And, we expect to hear reports with the final one being how much you enjoyed riding the FJ!!!


----------



## KellyW

Just came back and wanted to report that I was able to ride Harry Potter Forbidden Journey with room to spare.  I am 5'8 3/4" and about 255.  I wear a size 22 or 24 pant and a size 22 top ( 42D bra).  I had been very worried about fitting the ride and had searched the web for info.  I had told my husband and young children that I might not be able to go on the ride but I would go through the line.  I never tried a test seat.  The end seats (4 seats per group--2 ends 2 middle)were the modified seats and had ample room eve for me.  Hope this helps future park goers.


----------



## Don Disney

We are going to US/IOA this summer-I'm 6'4" 360 lbs.I guess I won't be riding. Why don't they add "Big Boy" seats ? I get to ride everything at Disney,and I guess that's why we go there every year(except this year)!They make most everything acccessible to everyone-US/IOA could learn a lesson from them in this regard.I am definately disappointed,and will be back to making our annual Disney trip next year!!


----------



## perugiagirl

just back!  DH is 310 and 6'3" wears 44 or 46 pants.  He fit on everything in the modified seats, though he said it was snug.  He is really glad he just lost 30 pounds!


----------



## Don Disney

perugiagirl said:


> just back!  DH is 310 and 6'3" wears 44 or 46 pants.  He fit on everything in the modified seats, though he said it was snug.  He is really glad he just lost 30 pounds!


 I'm glad your DH got to ride,as he is a "Big O'l Boy" too! Congrats on the minus 30! I'm working on it,but I don't think I'll be anywhere near 310,or 340 anytime soon. Thanks for sharing,and maybe I'll be able to post some positive"figures"in the future!


----------



## Tink2Day

We'll be cheering you on too Don
Summer is a few months away I believe in you and think you can do it!!


----------



## tinydancer09

Just wanted to post in regaurds to parents wanting to get their kids on. I highly discourage this! I am a 4'9''(57 inches) 100lbs 20 year old female and I have always struggled with fitting on rides. I think by freshmen year of high school I could finally REALLY fit on everything, however fitting by the standards doesnt always mean you fit.

When I was younger and stretched to fit onto rides I did realize the risks assoicated with it. I would hold on so tight I don't think it would matter if I really could wiggle out... However the older I get the more I realize that I still don't really fit on rides.  I struggle with roller coasters that have lap bars mostly, but thats not to be exclusive. 

Forbidden Journey was okay for me. I don't think that I could have wiggled out even if I tried... however I moved around a great deal in the seat. I tend to shake around really easily and get headaches if Im not carefull about holding my head. I say this because the younger the kid the less they understand the risks associated with it.... and the less they know about how to properly ride a ride. 

Parents, if there is even a doubt in your mind PLEASE do the right thing and don't put your kids on the rides. Unless there are extenuating circumstances they will be able to ride in the future. You may not see it like this in the moment but it is worth their temper tantrum now than for them to end up seriously hurt later. Just believe me when I say it IS possible for someone to come lose from one of those rides!


----------



## nytimez

tinydancer09 said:


> Just wanted to post in regaurds to parents wanting to get their kids on. I highly discourage this! I am a 4'9''(57 inches) 100lbs 20 year old female and I have always struggled with fitting on rides. I think by freshmen year of high school I could finally REALLY fit on everything, however fitting by the standards doesnt always mean you fit.
> 
> When I was younger and stretched to fit onto rides I did realize the risks assoicated with it. I would hold on so tight I don't think it would matter if I really could wiggle out... However the older I get the more I realize that I still don't really fit on rides.  I struggle with roller coasters that have lap bars mostly, but thats not to be exclusive.
> 
> Forbidden Journey was okay for me. I don't think that I could have wiggled out even if I tried... however I moved around a great deal in the seat. I tend to shake around really easily and get headaches if Im not carefull about holding my head. I say this because the younger the kid the less they understand the risks associated with it.... and the less they know about how to properly ride a ride.
> 
> Parents, if there is even a doubt in your mind PLEASE do the right thing and don't put your kids on the rides. Unless there are extenuating circumstances they will be able to ride in the future. You may not see it like this in the moment but it is worth their temper tantrum now than for them to end up seriously hurt later. Just believe me when I say it IS possible for someone to come lose from one of those rides!



Anything's possible. But it's highly unlikely that a child even right at the height limit for any attraction at WDW or Universal will somehow go flying off the ride.

Feeling loose in a ride and actually being loose are two different things. That said, someone small and determined may be able to work his or herself out of some restraints and break free -- but that's a different issue altogether.


----------



## angellam

Alright this hurts my brain...but I'll ask anyway....

Where can I find what rides at Disney/Universal I can not ride?

I don't think I'm a 3 click type of gal.


----------



## angellam

Hubby is 6 foot TEN....

So....I have a feeling we're going to be excluded for one reason or another anyway.


----------



## tinydancer09

nytimez said:


> Anything's possible. But it's highly unlikely that a child even right at the height limit for any attraction at WDW or Universal will somehow go flying off the ride.
> 
> Feeling loose in a ride and actually being loose are two different things. That said, someone small and determined may be able to work his or herself out of some restraints and break free -- but that's a different issue altogether.



Wiggling out isn't the only injury that you can sustain from not fitting in the seats properly. Like I stated before if the child isn't old enough to hold their head straight they can injury themselves this way. Will it be life altering? Probably not but it can cause issues.


----------



## ky07

phamton said:


> Yes, they are but they haven't figured out the trick of husband sucking in his tummy so he doesn't get pulled aside for the test seats.


* Good one cause we are on same page I do that too *


----------



## OrlandoMagic12

Just thought I'd drop by and let everyone know about my experience. After worrying about not fitting on rides for months, I now realize it was all for nothing. I'm 6'3, 312 pounds and wear a XXL shirt, and thus far, I have fit on everything I tried. Off the top of my head, I've rode Forbidden Journey, Hulk, Spiderman, Rapids at Islands, both Dragon Challenge sides, Manta, Kraken, Jurassic Park, and maybe more. Always used the modified seats where available, always a little bit of room to spare. I don't have a huge belly and carry my weight pretty evenly, but if I fit, you all should be fine. Quit worrying, go and have a great time, but be prepared for some serious lines! Also get a Butterbeer and Pumpkin Juice if you can. Going to Universal and Busch this week, will report back on Rip Ride, Sheikra, Montu, Kumba, etc. If you have any questions or anything, feel free to email me at summon.monsters at gmail.com since I probably won't check here all too frequently.


----------



## cheshireqt

angellam said:


> Hubby is 6 foot TEN....
> 
> So....I have a feeling we're going to be excluded for one reason or another anyway.




Can comment on Disney for you, my step-father is 6'8" and rode everything.  He fussed a bit about getting in and out of some rides and he sat sort of sideways cramping my mom on a few rides before she wised up and made him sit with a grandkid.  
Hope to get them to Universal this summer and can come back and comment on how he fared at Universal.


----------



## stiffmayo

I hope this helps readers, as it helped me get ready for our trip, which was April 4-6.

I am 5'11, about 300 pounds, big chest belly and legs.

After much worry, I enjoyed every non-roller-coaster ride at Universal! 
I could not fit the Hulk seat, nor the Rocket thingy, nor the dragon coasters.

At Harry Potter land, it was all good.  
The Forbidden Journey was my biggest fear - not being able to do it with my kids!
The first time through, I had no problem.  My spouse helped me push down the bar.
The second time, however, there were two very slight ladies, and it did not seem to me that they were trying very hard to push.  I was not happy!  Not to mention my spouse 'forgot' to help me!!

The third time, again no problem.  My spouse helped me, but it didn't take much.    

Only once did an attendant tell me to use the end seats, which I did each time anyway.   Apparently they are slightly larger.  

Everything else at both parks was not a problem at all, except as I said the roller-coasters.  For the hulk and the dragons, my bottom was too big.  For the Rip Ride Rocket, my middle was too thick!


----------



## the Dark Marauder

angellam said:


> Hubby is 6 foot TEN....
> 
> So....I have a feeling we're going to be excluded for one reason or another anyway.


He won't be able to ride Rip Ride Rockit. Their height max is 6'8"


----------



## jacksg@l

I am 5'5' (all upper body) and I am now thinking I need to lose at least 25 lbs by June 13th!!! I am 270 lbs


----------



## rn448698

6'8", 230 lbs., fit JUST FINE on FJ. I saw the test car(?) outside the ride and didn't even bother sitting in it since I could tell that I was fine.


----------



## ShhhQ

stiffmayo said:


> I hope this helps readers, as it helped me get ready for our trip, which was April 4-6.
> 
> I am 5'11, about 300 pounds, big chest belly and legs.
> 
> After much worry, I enjoyed every non-roller-coaster ride at Universal!
> I could not fit the Hulk seat, nor the Rocket thingy, nor the dragon coasters.
> 
> At Harry Potter land, it was all good.
> The Forbidden Journey was my biggest fear - not being able to do it with my kids!
> The first time through, I had no problem.  My spouse helped me push down the bar.
> The second time, however, there were two very slight ladies, and it did not seem to me that they were trying very hard to push.  I was not happy!  Not to mention my spouse 'forgot' to help me!!
> 
> The third time, again no problem.  My spouse helped me, but it didn't take much.
> 
> Only once did an attendant tell me to use the end seats, which I did each time anyway.   Apparently they are slightly larger.
> 
> Everything else at both parks was not a problem at all, except as I said the roller-coasters.  For the hulk and the dragons, my bottom was too big.  For the Rip Ride Rocket, my middle was too thick!



Oh I hope I have the luck you did!!! My weight fluxuates around 280, I am 5'3, and my body spreads the wealth (with slightly healthier portions going to my chest and bottom). Unfortunately, I will be riding alone and will have to depend on attendants to help!!! FJ is the one that worries me the most.


----------



## marybeth200

KellyW said:


> Just came back and wanted to report that I was able to ride Harry Potter Forbidden Journey with room to spare.  I am 5'8 3/4" and about 255.  I wear a size 22 or 24 pant and a size 22 top ( 42D bra).  I had been very worried about fitting the ride and had searched the web for info.  I had told my husband and young children that I might not be able to go on the ride but I would go through the line.  I never tried a test seat.  The end seats (4 seats per group--2 ends 2 middle)were the modified seats and had ample room eve for me.  Hope this helps future park goers.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!! We are very similar in size. This has relieved a lot of my anxiety. Thank You!!


----------



## illuminatedillusions

I hope I'm ok for the ride. 
I'm 5'6", around 210 lbs (however I'm continuing to lose weight in the 6 weeks before I go as I was 250 lbs before). 
I carry most of the weight in my thighs, bottom and bra areas (I mainly wear a size 18 UK (16 US) on the bottom half while bra size would be a 40D)


----------



## seadd67

I can not say on the female perspective but I am 5'9" 250# and was able to fit just fine,with a little nudge. Now my advice do not try the seats outside,i do not know about the tester seats in side because i did not have to try those but was able to fit ok with a little asstiance at the time of sitting. Also It sounds like they have came p with bigger seats like the have on the hulk and dueling wizards.


----------



## illuminatedillusions

seadd67 said:


> I can not say on the female perspective but I am 5'9" 250# and was able to fit just fine,with a little nudge. Now my advice do not try the seats outside,i do not know about the tester seats in side because i did not have to try those but was able to fit ok with a little asstiance at the time of sitting. Also It sounds like they have came p with bigger seats like the have on the hulk and dueling wizards.



Thanks. I think it's just the bottom half of me that I worry about, too hourglassed shape for my liking 

Still excited to go anyway


----------



## NHKristy76

I'm so incredibly disappointed in myself because I continue to eat when what I really want to do is lose weight so I can enjoy life!

Right now I'm 5'2 and about 258... Mostly a fat stomach... Does anyone know if I can ride?


----------



## Sunstar

Anyone - my husband is 6'2", 330lbs, 50" shoulders, 46" waist - will he fit on FJ? Does anyone know if he'll fit on the other troublesome rides (Hulk, Dragon Challenge, RRR, Mummy)? Thanks!


----------



## ssuro11

Sunstar said:


> Anyone - my husband is 6'2", 330lbs, 50" shoulders, 46" waist - will he fit on FJ? Does anyone know if he'll fit on the other troublesome rides (Hulk, Dragon Challenge, RRR, Mummy)? Thanks!


My trip was May 2011 and I am 6'6'' about 280 with 42in waist and about 50 in chest.  FJ no problem modified seat, Hulk regular seat was very tight(did not try modified seat), Dragon Challenge modified seat was very tight(barely fit) and RRR seat was tight.  I never have had a problem on Mummy.  Hope that helps.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Last week a TM questioned me in the queue about whether I had been on FJ in the past.  When I mentioned successfully using a modified seat, he let it go at that.  (I must have sounded convincing.)  At the loading platform, I could manage two clicks by myself; a TM came over, said "you need one more click," and pushed down with what seemed to me to be minimal effort.  For what it's worth, I am about 5'8", 270 lbs., and size 48 for pants.  The 3-clicked harness was not especially uncomfortable; however, I got the sense that I was still pretty close to the line in terms of being allowed to ride.

Incidentally, I strongly recommend the queue that comes with a "private" portrait gallery where the founders of Hogwarts argue with each other.  I believe this was the castle tour queue.  For me it was a huge improvement over the regular queue because there I couldn't make out what the portraits were saying.  Of course you don't get to ride when you do the tour, so you probably want to do the regular queue first.


----------



## hpfanatic94

I'm 5'3" and 240lbs. I wear a size 18/20 bottom and a 2x top. When I rode FJ, I went straight for one of the end seats because I know they're modified. I got at least one click on my own, but maybe two. I'm not entirely sure. Then, the worker came and pulled it down at least for one more click and then asked if I was okay. I said yes, and then we were sent into the ride.


----------



## j3nnifer

Went to IOA in June, and just wanted to report i rode just fine! I'm about 5'6, weighed around 255-260lbs, with wide hips and butt! I did the test seat outside and i got to the yellow but i was not pushing down all the way, was told i would need a modified seat. Went to the ride and got down several clicks on my own and i believe the attendant pushed down a couple more times. Great ride!!

I rode alot of the rides with exceptions of the roller coasters except the mummy which i fit just fine out, ripsaw falls was my tightest squeeze and barely made it in but did lol!


----------



## jennibug

Hi All!

My Dh is 6'8" and all legs!  Is he too tall? Has anyone this tall ever ridden?


----------



## damo

jennibug said:


> Hi All!
> 
> My Dh is 6'8" and all legs!  Is he too tall? Has anyone this tall ever ridden?



Universal stated that Orlando Magic's Dwight Howard, who is 6' 11", rode the ride.


----------



## Sunstar

My husband is 335 lbs, 6'2", 50" chest, 46/48" waist and he could not ride Forbidden Journey, Dragon Challenge or Hulk at IOA and Rip Ride Rockit at US. The outside test seat for FJ said he would be fine on the modified seats, but the test seat inside wouldn't even give him a yellow. The TM working the inside seat said that the outside test seats are useless as they don't give an accurate reading.


----------



## bumbershoot

Sunstar said:


> My husband is 335 lbs, 6'2", 50" chest, 46/48" waist and he could not ride Forbidden Journey, Dragon Challenge or Hulk at IOA and Rip Ride Rockit at US. The outside test seat for FJ said he would be fine on the modified seats, but the test seat inside wouldn't even give him a yellow. The TM working the inside seat said that the outside test seats are useless as they don't give an accurate reading.



I'm sorry.  My DH is shorter than yours but similar stats, and didn't even try after the outside seats said "nope".


----------



## Sunstar

bumbershoot said:


> I'm sorry.  My DH is shorter than yours but similar stats, and didn't even try after the outside seats said "nope".



That's was the problem. The outside seats said yeah, no problem, but apparently they're completely inaccurate.


----------



## Graciesmom77

What happens if you don't fit? Are they terribly loud and embarassing about it or are they discreet as possible. Also, I have been to WWoHP, but was to chicken to try the FJ. Now that I have lost some weight, I wondered where the modified seats are located on the ride if I were walking up to them. Thanks guys.


----------



## chabs

bumbershoot said:


> I'm sorry.  My DH is shorter than yours but similar stats, and didn't even try after the outside seats said "nope".



My DH is a bit taller, but almost the same dimensions and didn't fit on the outside seats either so he didn't try inside.  Are the outside seats larger or smaller than the inside ones? I didn't realize that they were different.


----------



## aubriee

Graciesmom77 said:


> What happens if you don't fit? Are they terribly loud and embarassing about it or are they discreet as possible. Also, I have been to WWoHP, but was to chicken to try the FJ. Now that I have lost some weight, I wondered where the modified seats are located on the ride if I were walking up to them. Thanks guys.



The modified seats are the two end seats on each bench.  They are discreet if you don't fit.  Most CMs will try to get that last click for you, but some don't.  Regardless, if you don't make the third click, they just raise the restraint and ask you quietly to come with them.  They then escort you to the exit (otherwise known as the fat walk of shame).  

There may be no rhyme or reason to it either.  Last August/Sept before they did the modified seating, I had ridden several times one morning using the single rider line. I got right off the ride and immediately got back on, sitting in the same end seat on the left I had just gotten out of a few minutes before.  There was a different CM at the loading zone, who took one look and motioned for me to get off.  I told him I had already ridden it three times that morning and had in fact had just gotten off a few minutes before and hadn't had a problem riding it multiple times every morning that week and that the CMs just gave the restraint a gentle push downward.  He rather coldly informed me that the CMs were not allowed to assist in any way and that it could break the restraints if they did so.  I had to walk the fat walk of shame.  I waited about an hour or so and went back on with no problem and continued to ride it several times every morning for the rest of the week.  I've also ridden it multiple times in Oct, Dec, and this past May and never had a problem fitting in those end seats.  Most CMs will give the restraint that gentle push you might need.


----------



## bumbershoot

Graciesmom77 said:


> What happens if you don't fit? Are they terribly loud and embarassing about it or are they discreet as possible. Also, I have been to WWoHP, but was to chicken to try the FJ. Now that I have lost some weight, I wondered where the modified seats are located on the ride if I were walking up to them. Thanks guys.



We don't have direct experience in this at Universal, but considering how awesome the TMs were, I bet they are just like the CMs at Disney (and they sometimes are, literally, the same people), and do things quietly and kindly.  I woudnl't worry about being shamed or anything by the TMs.

The modified seats are the ones on the outsides of the "benches".  Look at the 4 seat bench, head to the outer seats.




chabs said:


> Are the outside seats larger or smaller than the inside ones? I didn't realize that they were different.



I think she's saying that the outside seats are actually *bigger* than the inside ones?  Though the seats themselves aren't the the things that were modified; it was the harnesses, as far as I read.


----------



## jk and ek

this thread is extremely helpful and reassuring, so thanks to everyone who has contributed!

i'm (ek) really tall, busty and broad-shouldered and have gained some weight since my icon photo, so i've been really scared i wouldn't be able to ride this ride come december but after reading the experiences of some other ladies with similar measurements, i feel a lot better.

i'll still probably try and get a few minutes of exercise in with the kinect every day or so for the next 3 months just to be sure, though!


----------



## Timmy Boy

I'm not sure how FJ operates in terms of TM's pushing down on restraints, but my roommate is a Lead at Mummy, and they're not allowed to push on the restraints to make someone fit on the ride.  The guest can do it themselves, or a family member can push, but the TM loading the vehicle can not.  The reason being is because if they feel discomfort while on the ride, they can come back and say "I was uncomfortable and couldn't breathe (or whatever) because the employee pushed it too hard on me."  FJ might have the same restriction, to avoid a liability.


----------



## TrainerBBD

Well I am going to get my DW to get a running start and just jam that stupid bar down to get the green 

Actually I will try the test seats outside and see how tight the fit ... If it is not to be this year then the next trip.

I am 50" chest, 60" belly (46" waist) so from what I read I doubt any of the rides will fit me BUT I was actually bigger last year and fit on all the Disney rides so we will see   

THANKS for all those that have shared their experience ... It has helped allot


----------



## cuddles

I have just lost 50 lbs but am struggling right now so this thread is just the motivation I need to help me lose some more before my November trip so thanks all! I would be greatly disapointed if I couldn't ride FJ!


----------



## cuddles

Coach81 said:


> Sure am glad I was able to lose about 100 lbs... now if only I wouldn't get sick!



Lol...I just lost 50 lbs so now i will fit ok but I too hope I don't get sick! If it isn't one thing it's another.

Oh and congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## Woodensheep

Hello everybody!
     It seems like people have been having a lot of luck since the ride was modified and I was wondering what you thought about the following dimensions.  I was hoping to take my wife for our anniversary, but don't want to risk embarressing her.  She either wouldn't give me her dimensions or didn't know them, but she did tell me her dress size, which is a 30/32.  From there I learned the typical dimensions are: 

57 1/2 - 59 (BUST) 51 - 55 1/2  (Waist) 60 - 61 1/2  (Hips)  5'8" (Height)

Any Hope?

We've never had a problem at Disney, but from what I hear Universal in NO Disney in this regard.

THANX


----------



## marybeth200

Timmy Boy said:


> I'm not sure how FJ operates in terms of TM's pushing down on restraints, but my roommate is a Lead at Mummy, and they're not allowed to push on the restraints to make someone fit on the ride.  The guest can do it themselves, or a family member can push, but the TM loading the vehicle can not.  The reason being is because if they feel discomfort while on the ride, they can come back and say "I was uncomfortable and couldn't breathe (or whatever) because the employee pushed it too hard on me."  FJ might have the same restriction, to avoid a liability.



It sounds like this is the rule but not all the TM's follow the rule. It makes the one that does follow the rule seem like the "bad guy"... Just an observation.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

marybeth200 said:


> It sounds like this is the rule but not all the TM's follow the rule. It makes the one that does follow the rule seem like the "bad guy"... Just an observation.



The rule for TMs is that they can use the force of one hand to get a guest to the three clicks.


----------



## dansamy

We went Dec '10. I am 5'6" and wear a ladies 20/22 bottom. I fit in the end seat with no problem. I didn't try a middle seat at all.


----------



## ShhhQ

I wear a 28 and am large chested as well.... I tried the test seat and while my bottom fit fine, I was unable to get a yellow light... so the ride was a no go for me.


----------



## TrainerBBD

Just got back from 9 days at US. IOA, W&W and Sea World

I am 5'8" <Male> and around 325 or so .. I could not fit on FJ, Hulk, RRR, Dr Doom, Manta or Kraken ... I could get on all the simulation rides including MIB, Spiderman, Mummy, The Hippogrif coaster and Journey to Atlantis.... Basically if it had a lap bar I was fine but it if had the shoulder harness / tight seats it would not click.

The test seats were great and the TM's were very helpful and polite. 

We had a great trip and look forward to future visits to the parks


----------



## mdargen

Do the modified seats have to get a green light/third click or just to the yellow/second click?


----------



## Dustin1357

If you fit on Hulk's modified seats are you likely to fit in WWOHP or is there a big difference?


----------



## cmurray234

This is very helpful...though I'm starting to have anxiety about my trip in February. 

I'm an 18/20 but due to the way I carry my weight (I've no hips or backside. I'm mostly thick-waisted, I guess), I've never once ever had trouble with a ride. I'm getting nervous now though! I've done many harness-type rides without any trouble. 

I guess to be on the safe side, I'm going to lose weight. Harry Potter is as good a reason as any, I guess.


----------



## Toot Sweet

I am going be there next week.  I am worried about fitting onto FJ as well as some of the other rides (going to Universal and IOA).

Can someone tell me which of the other rides might also be a tight fit?

I am female, 5' 11", wear size 20. Weigh 260. Bra size 42C.

Thanks!


----------



## mdargen

Toot Sweet said:


> I am going be there next week.  I am worried about fitting onto FJ as well as some of the other rides (going to Universal and IOA).
> 
> Can someone tell me which of the other rides might also be a tight fit?
> 
> I am female, 5' 11", wear size 20. Weigh 260. Bra size 42C.
> 
> Thanks!



I think you will be fine. I'm 5' 10" , wear between an 18-20 on the bottom (depending on what kind of pants), but I have a much smaller chest than you. 

We just got back from our trip. My anxiety levels were through the roof with this ride. My husband didn't travel with us so it was just me and our 6 year old daughter so there was no one to give my harness that extra push. 

We were staying onsite so we had the extra hour in the morning without all the crowds. The anxiety got worse as we got closer to the castle. My daughter and I stopped at the outside test seats and I got a yellow light. The girl there said if you can sit like this for about 5 minutes you are good to go. Anxiety eased up a bit but it wasn't gone because I remembered sometimes you fit outside but not inside. 

Got to the queue, walked to our bench, and grabbed an end seat on the left with my daughter to the right of me.  I lucked out the TM who helped me was awesome. I sat, raised my arms to pull it down, and he said "NO! Put your arms down and out!" I did as he said and with an extra push I was in!! I gave him a very loud "YOU JUST MADE OUR TRIP! I LOVE YOU!" I was more excited I fit into one of those seats than I was about the ride. LOL 

My daughter absolutely LOVED it. She was so excited we got to share the experience. I'm glad I ride with her but I would never ride it again. When we got off I could barely walk and almost barfed. OMG the motion sickness was BAD!! I had a TM walk us behind a "staff only" fenced area because I was scared I wouldn't make it to the bathrooms. LOL 

The only real advice I have is don't wear jeans. Wear bottoms that have some give. I wore a pair of black cotton capris. I really don't think I would have fit if I would have had jeans on. 

I hope this helps. I took a picture of the test seats. Let me know if you would like to see it.


----------



## peaches00

Ok...leaving next week. Hubby is 6.' 5" and weighs 320. He was going to lose 20 pounds but that didn't happen. Please please please someone tell me he will fit in modified seat. We were there last year 2 days before modified seats were put in. He got one click then. I'm freaking.  Anybody. Thanks


----------



## 3kidz4dis

wheezywhizzy said:


> If you don't mind me asking how big are your thighs around? Inches wise? You can pm me if you like.



could you pm me with that info too?  I would appreciate it


----------



## gometros

I just got back from Florida and rode FJ last Sunday.  I'm a 5'10" male,  52" waist and bottom heavy.  I just barely fit into the outside seat.  When the attendant pushed down to lock me in, I could barely breath. I could not fit into the seats for Dueling Dragons, however. I can't understand why Universal makes so many rides that leave a good percentage of the population out.


----------



## dolphindolls2

hpfanatic94 said:


> I'm 5'3" and 240lbs. I wear a size 18/20 bottom and a 2x top. When I rode FJ, I went straight for one of the end seats because I know they're modified. I got at least one click on my own, but maybe two. I'm not entirely sure. Then, the worker came and pulled it down at least for one more click and then asked if I was okay. I said yes, and then we were sent into the ride.



Where are the modified seats located at? Are they the last seats at the end?


thanks


----------



## mdargen

dolphindolls2 said:


> Where are the modified seats located at? Are they the last seats at the end?
> 
> 
> thanks



The modified seats are the two end seats on each bench. They look exactly like the middle seats but allow more people to ride.


----------



## Toot Sweet

mdargen said:


> I think you will be fine. I'm 5' 10" , wear between an 18-20 on the bottom (depending on what kind of pants), but I have a much smaller chest than you.
> 
> We just got back from our trip. My anxiety levels were through the roof with this ride. My husband didn't travel with us so it was just me and our 6 year old daughter so there was no one to give my harness that extra push.
> 
> We were staying onsite so we had the extra hour in the morning without all the crowds. The anxiety got worse as we got closer to the castle. My daughter and I stopped at the outside test seats and I got a yellow light. The girl there said if you can sit like this for about 5 minutes you are good to go. Anxiety eased up a bit but it wasn't gone because I remembered sometimes you fit outside but not inside.
> 
> Got to the queue, walked to our bench, and grabbed an end seat on the left with my daughter to the right of me.  I lucked out the TM who helped me was awesome. I sat, raised my arms to pull it down, and he said "NO! Put your arms down and out!" I did as he said and with an extra push I was in!! I gave him a very loud "YOU JUST MADE OUR TRIP! I LOVE YOU!" I was more excited I fit into one of those seats than I was about the ride. LOL
> 
> My daughter absolutely LOVED it. She was so excited we got to share the experience. I'm glad I ride with her but I would never ride it again. When we got off I could barely walk and almost barfed. OMG the motion sickness was BAD!! I had a TM walk us behind a "staff only" fenced area because I was scared I wouldn't make it to the bathrooms. LOL
> 
> The only real advice I have is don't wear jeans. Wear bottoms that have some give. I wore a pair of black cotton capris. I really don't think I would have fit if I would have had jeans on.
> 
> I hope this helps. I took a picture of the test seats. Let me know if you would like to see it.






Thank you!


I just returned and am happy to say that I did fit in the modified seats.  I was able to ride every ride!  

We absolutely loved FJ, and rode it three times! I think I loved walking through the castle even more than the ride itself. The attention to detail was amazing. However, we all agreed that it was our favorite ride of the trip (Magic Kingdom, Epcot and both Universal Parks).


----------



## jackieinJuneau

I fit!  I am a size 22 and 5'3 and I think if I had eaten a bigger breakfast I might not have made it!    Also my brother who is close to 300lbs fit but he is tall and his weight is even he needed a bigger seat but it wasn't tight.  We fit on everything else but didn't try the Hulk or Rip Ride Rocket because of time and the fear issues from my brothers over all it was a great day!


----------



## kohlby

My husband is 6'5" with broad shoulders and very slender and had no problems fitting.  He does not fit on Rockin Roller Coaster at Disney Studies due to his height and shoulders to give you an idea.


----------



## disneyfreak19

Just like jackieinJuneau, I too am 5'3" & a size 22 and fit in a regular seat w/no problem! I've lost 20 lbs over the course of the past year (slowly but surely LOL) and was sweating about not being able to fit in the seats. I thought I'd have to ride in the modified seat but I rode in the middle seat next to the right end, which is the one my husband got...he's 6'2 & about 270lbs. He said if we'd gone last year before he lost 100 lbs, he wouldn't have been able to fit & would've been embarrassed. When I got all 3 clicks, I pumped my fist & said "YES!!"  I was saying to myself, if I go all the way down to IOA & can't fit on the ride, I'll be upset, but I was so happy! The ride was amazing, so smooth & the effects were a bit too realistic for me (I had to close my eyes at the spider part, I'm deathly afraid of 'em!)


----------



## LoserMomma

My husband fit, but barely.  He's 6'4" and wears a 3XLT in shirts.  I fit without any problem and I have a very generous bust.


----------



## scammermom

thanks to all who have posted.
Gives me and my husband hope!


----------



## Badger Brent

Thank you, thank you for this thread.  I'm 5'8 330 lbs and because of this thread I'm into my first week of diet.  I'm not going to US/IoA for the first time NOT to be able to ride FJ!!  I'm hoping to be down to around 270 lbs by then.  Wish me luck...


----------



## damo

Badger Brent said:


> Thank you, thank you for this thread.  I'm 5'8 330 lbs and because of this thread I'm into my first week of diet.  I'm not going to US/IoA for the first time NOT to be able to ride FJ!!  I'm hoping to be down to around 270 lbs by then.  Wish me luck...



Keep us posted on your progress!!!!  You can do it!!!


----------



## Blueharts

I'm 5'1 and 240lbs...big hips and behind. Size 20-22. Shirt is XXL.  I fit just fine in the modified seats.  No one had to push down to get it to go further. I was very comfortable and it wasn't a tight fit at all.  

Hope that helps someone!!

The ride is my absolute favorite ride...ever!


----------



## keggero

5'10 and 300pds with very broad shoulders.  I tried the outside seat and didn't fit so I waited for my party by the exit.  I saw a guy with similar size and asked him if he got on.  He said he did, but was a little uncomfortable.  The next day I decided to give it a go.  I got all the way to the ride and a worker pulled me aside.  She asked if I'd ever been on the ride.  I said no and she directed me to another trial seat.  This time, I got it to click, although it was a bit snug.  She asked if I was O.K. and I said yes and got back in line.  Let me tell you, I had more room on the actual ride seat then on either of the 2 practice seats.  So give it a shot!


----------



## bumbershoot

Badger Brent said:


> Thank you, thank you for this thread.  I'm 5'8 330 lbs and because of this thread I'm into my first week of diet.  I'm not going to US/IoA for the first time NOT to be able to ride FJ!!  I'm hoping to be down to around 270 lbs by then.  Wish me luck...



Best of luck to you!  My hubby has renewed his exercise fervor because two times of not being able to ride FJ has really gotten to him.  Hopefully it will work and our third time there will be his charm!



keggero said:


> 5'10 and 300pds with very broad shoulders.  I tried the outside seat and didn't fit so I waited for my party by the exit.  I saw a guy with similar size and asked him if he got on.  He said he did, but was a little uncomfortable.  The next day I decided to give it a go.  I got all the way to the ride and a worker pulled me aside.  She asked if I'd ever been on the ride.  I said no and she directed me to another trial seat.  This time, I got it to click, although it was a bit snug.  She asked if I was O.K. and I said yes and got back in line.  Let me tell you, I had more room on the actual ride seat then on either of the 2 practice seats.  So give it a shot!



Congrats!


----------



## Badger Brent

I had a doctor's appointment today and I could'nt wait to see my progress.  Well I'm down 12lbs to 318!  I'm doing the low carbs diet with more emphasis on water and vegies and exercise.  I know it's "water" weight that came off, but I feel better already.  keep your fingers crossed, 270 or so is my goal.


----------



## jk and ek

i'm at my largest ever at 275 lbs, size 18/20. i'm 5'11" and very top-heavy/curvy (size H bra). my measurements are 51-45-53 and i am very pleased to report that after much anxiety, i fit! without any trouble either. i gave myself an upset stomach stressing about it, but it was all for naught.

i also fit on the dragon challenge but it was a MUCH tighter fit, mostly due to my upper half and it crushed my ****s beyond belief.

i did not get singled out or questioned or asked to try a test seat...i don't know if this is because i don't look as fat as i actually am or what due to being tall/large framed.

that's me in black w/jk and my in-laws like...3 days before riding FJ for visual reference. ignore the weird face i'm making.


----------



## damo

Badger Brent said:


> I had a doctor's appointment today and I could'nt wait to see my progress.  Well I'm down 12lbs to 318!  I'm doing the low carbs diet with more emphasis on water and vegies and exercise.  I know it's "water" weight that came off, but I feel better already.  keep your fingers crossed, 270 or so is my goal.



Woot Badger!!!!!  Keep it up!!!!


----------



## Albytaps

Has there been any reports of people NOT fitting into the ride lately?  It seems like Universal has taken care of this problem rather quickly and efficiently.  Bravo Universal!


----------



## bvl

Albytaps said:


> Has there been any reports of people NOT fitting into the ride lately?  It seems like Universal has taken care of this problem rather quickly and efficiently.  Bravo Universal!



Sadly, I am still one who didn't fit on FJ.  I am a male, about 5'11" & 330lbs.  I have relatively small shoulders, chest, and rear end, but have a pretty good size gut and thighs.  I was able to get the test seat over my chest and shoulders pretty easily, but I still was at the red light when the restraint hit my belly.  I decided to go through the line (amazing!) and try out the test seat inside with the attendant, and she confirmed that I could not ride.  I did not push down hard on the restraint to see if I could muster a yellow light, though, and I kind of wish I had.  So, if you are built at all like me, you may still have an issue.

Interestingly enough, I was able to ride DD in the larger modified seat.  I had to get the attendant to push down slightly so that the belts would meet up, but it worked.  I chickened out on riding the Hulk after my friends told me it whips the head around pretty brutally, but I could have ridden if I wanted.  The only other thing I could not ride was Rock-it at the original park.  That wasn't even close.  My female friend, about 5'7" and 270, couldn't do that one either, but she was able to do FJ.  I also was able to do the Mummy.  I checked with the outside attendant to make sure I was ok in the test seat, and he said I would have no problem, but the indoor attendant wanted me to get one more click on the bar.  I honestly don't even remember if I did, but they let me ride anyway, and I soon found out why they wanted it so tight!  I got lots of airtime on that one, but it was fun.  

Anyway, it sucked that I could not ride FJ, but the world itself is still pretty amazing.  I enjoyed the fish and chips at the Three Broomsticks, as well as the Hog's Head beer.  Don't be afraid to try the seat, and I can attest that if you can't ride, it's not the worst thing in the world and you will still enjoy your day.


----------



## Badger Brent

Bringing this up for people that don't realize that they may have a problem getting on rides at US/IoA.  I started my diet the day after thanksgiving when I read this post.  I'm down 30lbs and I am currently at 305.  Trying to get down to around 260-270 by the end of March. Good luck to all trying to lose weight for the enjoyment of spending your time with family for ALL the rides!


----------



## macraven

congrats BBrent!!

you'll meet your goal easily!


----------



## AlienNation

I went in October for HHN and during our stay we went to IOA for one of our days.  I am 6'1" and 275 lbs but wasn't able to fit due to my shoulders being too broad.  Was able to squeeze into RRR tho wasn't very comfortable at all.


----------



## kath1210

Just wanted to post for info that my husband tried to ride yesterday but did not fit.  He is 5'7" and about 285 lbs.  He carries most of his weight in his belly.  

I was sad because the ride is so awesome!


----------



## Badger Brent

I'm down to 300 lbs now!  I still want to get at least 40 more lbs. before the end of March.  I hope being 5'8 and being at least 260 then will be good enough.  Fingers crossed....I was originally 355 lbs in Sept. of 2010.  So just getting 55 lbs has made a huge difference in my life.  Thanks for the motivation everyone!


----------



## macraven

i love hearing about the success you are making!!


----------



## bas71873

AlienNation said:


> I went in October for HHN and during our stay we went to IOA for one of our days.  I am 6'1" and 275 lbs but wasn't able to fit due to my shoulders being too broad.  Was able to squeeze into RRR tho wasn't very comfortable at all.



Hey AlienNation, can you tell me what kind of "harness or seatbelt" that RRR uses to hold you in?  Is it an over the shoulder thing or just a lap thing?  I ask because my DH is 6'5" and close to 300 lbs.  He's very broad an just a big dude.  I pretty much figure he won't be able to ride the Harry Potter thing, but he was able to ride Hulk and Mummy the last time we were there.  Curious about RRR as well as the Dueling Dragon ride.  Thanks.


----------



## damo

Here's a picture for you of the RRR seats:


----------



## Alahis

Hi there !

I know it's a bit tricky to ask that, since you can't see "how I am", but I plan to go 1day to WWoHP and IoA and I wonder if I could fit in the FJ seats ? Because I'm not really a fan of "big" thrill rides (I love BTMR, but not coasters with inversion), so if I couldn't fit, I won't go in IoA (well....until I lose weight !)

295lbs, 5'6"with : 
Chest : 52"
High : 52"
Hips : 53"

For your information, in Disneyland Paris, I fit all the seats and harness, even Crush Coaster (with the most annoying thight harness of all the parks  I swear !) and "children" rides like the Tea Cup or Casey Jr or Car's Rallye in the Studios....And I can squeeze myself very thight too 

Thank you for your help !


----------



## bas71873

damo said:


> Here's a picture for you of the RRR seats:




Thanks damo.  I'm assuming that "lap bar" opens up "horizontally"...for lack of a better term and then closes around.  I think it might be a go for DH.  Thanks


----------



## FanofG00fy

I was re-directed to this board for my question.  I have read a lot of it, but everyone is giving height and weight in inches and pounds.  I know not everyone is built the same, but can someone give me a "guesstimation" on size.

We have women size 22, 24, 28, and 30, not waist size, but pant size and shirt sizes.  

What size fits? 

I know if you're taller you might fit.  If you have a big belly and buttocks you might not.  

Please someone, guesstimate a size that works.   Will the 22 and 24 fit and not the 28 and 30.  Or because the 28 is 5'11 and carries weight well, will she ride.

I know this is crazy, but we can figure out size better than height and weight.

Please can anyone help?

I'm just trying to stop embarrassment, and plan the trip.

Thanks so much!


----------



## tippyproject

LoserMomma said:


> My husband fit, but barely.  He's 6'4" and wears a 3XLT in shirts.  I fit without any problem and I have a very generous bust.



I'm happy to hear the tall men are fitting in - even if just barely.  My husband is 6'6" about 265 lbs.  Built like a pro football player, broad shoulders, no butt and average thighs.

I hope he fits!  We are headed there 2nd week of February.  

On the other side, my daughter is right over 48 inches and thin.  I hope they get  her strapped in tight enough!


----------



## tippyproject

Just returned and my 6'6" 285lb husband was able to ride on FJ.  He got the yellow light but   no big deal.  He is broad shouldered and a little bit heavy in the middle but not too bad. 

My 48" daughter made it on too - she loved it!  

Actually having both of them having to be pulled out of line to be double checked made our wait much shorter!  We skipped the last 5 minutes of the original line because they put us in the much faster child swap line to double check my husband and my daughter.  

I was happy that we all made it on - such a unique ride.


----------



## tippyproject

Looks like I was being too nice on my husbands weight in my first post.....285 lbs is the more accurate number.  He may have been reading over my shoulder in the first post! LOL!


----------



## bas71873

tippyproject said:


> Just returned and my 6'6" 285lb husband was able to ride on FJ.  He got the yellow light but   no big deal.  He is broad shouldered and a little bit heavy in the middle but not too bad.
> 
> My 48" daughter made it on too - she loved it!
> 
> Actually having both of them having to be pulled out of line to be double checked made our wait much shorter!  We skipped the last 5 minutes of the original line because they put us in the much faster child swap line to double check my husband and my daughter.
> 
> I was happy that we all made it on - such a unique ride.




YAY!  And thanks for posting.  My DH is about your DH's size, although he is working on cutting some weight.  Getting excited for summer!


----------



## Badger Brent

I've stalled at 300lbs!  Doesn't look good for me. I do feel a lot better losing 35lbs so far.  My trip is late March.  Maybe if I add a lot more exercise into it, I might lose the last few lbs.  I still haven't cheated on my diet since the day after thanksgiving!  Happy Valentines Day everyone....


----------



## bas71873

Badger Brent said:


> I've stalled at 300lbs!  Doesn't look good for me. I do feel a lot better losing 35lbs so far.  My trip is late March.  Maybe if I add a lot more exercise into it, I might lose the last few lbs.  I still haven't cheated on my diet since the day after thanksgiving!  Happy Valentines Day everyone....



Congrats.  Keep up the good work.  Late March is still a ways away...you have time.  Do you track your food & exercise.  I just started tracking it all at myfitnesspal.com (there are also apps for your phone & iPad too), but it's amazing to see what you really do eat.  Helps keep it all in check.


----------



## Badger Brent

Well some decent news, I've finally broke the 300lb mark and now I'm at 296. Hopefully this gets me to the next goal of 290.  I've noticed my body shape has got a lot better when I was stalled at 300-305lbs.  It will be interesting to see what I will be able to do March 24th and 25th at US/IoA.


----------



## Sandy321

Badger Brent said:


> Well some decent news, I've finally broke the 300lb mark and now I'm at 296. Hopefully this gets me to the next goal of 290.  I've noticed my body shape has got a lot better when I was stalled at 300-305lbs.  It will be interesting to see what I will be able to do March 24th and 25th at US/IoA.



WTG Badger, it is so hard, and gets so darn depressing!  they talk one day at a time, one pound at a time -but to truly work at it -  its so depressing, and can be lonely...  and yet - 

WTG

YOU ARE STILL AT IT!! 

woohoo!!


----------



## damo

Badger Brent said:


> Well some decent news, I've finally broke the 300lb mark and now I'm at 296. Hopefully this gets me to the next goal of 290.  I've noticed my body shape has got a lot better when I was stalled at 300-305lbs.  It will be interesting to see what I will be able to do March 24th and 25th at US/IoA.



Great news Brent.  You've still got a whole month left too!!!


----------



## macraven

brent, you WILL hit your goal.


i know you will!!!


----------



## donnishobson

I was at Universal Orlando Feb 2-7 and had no problems on any rides, though I spent a lot of time worrying about it and tried every seat outside the rides. I am 5ft 1 inch, size 18-20. Rip ride Rockit was a tight fit around the middle, but not uncomfortable. I didn't even need the outside seats on Harry Potter. So short people under 210 lbs should have no problems.


----------



## Keurigirl

FanofG00fy said:


> I was re-directed to this board for my question.  I have read a lot of it, but everyone is giving height and weight in inches and pounds.  I know not everyone is built the same, but can someone give me a "guesstimation" on size.
> 
> We have women size 22, 24, 28, and 30, not waist size, but pant size and shirt sizes.
> 
> What size fits?
> 
> I know if you're taller you might fit.  If you have a big belly and buttocks you might not.
> 
> Please someone, guesstimate a size that works.   Will the 22 and 24 fit and not the 28 and 30.  Or because the 28 is 5'11 and carries weight well, will she ride.
> 
> I know this is crazy, but we can figure out size better than height and weight.
> 
> Please can anyone help?
> 
> I'm just trying to stop embarrassment, and plan the trip.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I'd love to see sizes here too....


----------



## Donnask8pro

I havent been here lately but just saw this thread.

I rode it in May 2011, at the time I was 280 lbs and a busty woman. I had no problem. Oh and I am also 5'9". The good thing is, I have since lost 100lbs.. Wahoo. Bring it on in Sept again.


----------



## damo

Donnask8pro said:


> I havent been here lately but just saw this thread.
> 
> I rode it in May 2011, at the time I was 280 lbs and a busty woman. I had no problem. Oh and I am also 5'9". The good thing is, I have since lost 100lbs.. Wahoo. Bring it on in Sept again.



Congratulations, that's amazing!!!


----------



## Donnask8pro

Thanks.


----------



## Badger Brent

Donna, you give me hope!! Thanks for the info. Brent


----------



## lam

Sooo glad I found this thread and a big thank you to the Thread Starter & all participants.

I've been to Disney 5 years now and have NEVER visited IOA./

This year Ive planned a day at IOA BUT now realise I haven't a hope of fitting in many of the rides!!
I am 5ft 5 inches, and weigh approx 290 lbs. My chest is 48DD and weight is evenly distributed .

So my question is:
Is there a cafe or some place near the FJ and some of the other HP rides that I can go to whilst my son rides via the 'single line' queues?

thanks so much.
As for the rides-Well I did lose 42 lbs 2 years ago but put it all back on , so I guess I'll just have to start all over again so's I can ride with him next year!!!

lam


----------



## princessmom29

lam said:


> Sooo glad I found this thread and a big thank you to the Thread Starter & all participants.
> 
> I've been to Disney 5 years now and have NEVER visited IOA./
> 
> This year Ive planned a day at IOA BUT now realise I haven't a hope of fitting in many of the rides!!
> I am 5ft 5 inches, and weigh approx 290 lbs. My chest is 48DD and weight is evenly distributed .
> 
> So my question is:
> Is there a cafe or some place near the FJ and some of the other HP rides that I can go to whilst my son rides via the 'single line' queues?
> 
> thanks so much.
> As for the rides-Well I did lose 42 lbs 2 years ago but put it all back on , so I guess I'll just have to start all over again so's I can ride with him next year!!!
> 
> lam


 I am about your height and weight with a 42DDD and just made it onto forbidden journey this weekend. I am a 26/28 pant and a 24 top if that helps. The guy on the belt had me drop my arms as low as possible and he had to push to get the last click, but once he did I was fine. It was tight, but not uncomfortable.  My chest was the issue, not hips/thighs. My DH is 5'7" with a 50" chest and a 38" waist. He had to have the modified seats as well due to his chest size, but had NO problems fitting into the modified seat. He was able to get 3 clicks with room to spare. I only rode the one time becuase I got a little queasy, but he rode multiple times with no problems. It might be worth a shot to see if you can fit. I initally red lighted the test seat without help, but once the CM pushed the bar down a little I was fine. 
I had no problems fitting into a regular seat on anything else I rode, but we didn't do anything with a height limit over 48" because my DD is short. The only thing I remember being at all questionable was Mummy, but I was more than comfortable there.


----------



## Nafinegar

I have made it a mini-goal for my weightloss to fit comfortably on a "regular" seat on FJ. What are my odds?

Right now I weight 217.  I am 5'7" with a small chest and the weight pretty evenly distributed otherwise. Right now I wear a 16W bottom and a 14R size top.

In one month I expect to weigh 6-8 pounds less and since I am doing some serious excercise, probably be one size smaller.

So, do I look on track for my goal?  Either way I have lost 35 pounds and I am super proud of myself for that


----------



## macraven

i'm proud of you too for your weight lose.

losing weight is like a full time job........
gott stick with it and you have done wonderful with your goals.


----------



## rascalmom

Gosh - I hope I fit!  I have been dieting and have lost 15 lbs since 2/1, but I still have a long ways to go.  Our trip starts 3/17 - so I might be able to get another 5 lbs off by then if I work hard.....and I am!

I'm currently 5'6 and 240......very hourglass shaped (probably at least a couple of hours squeezed in there ).  The "girls" take up a lot of room...I wear a 44G or H.  I usually take a 3x top because of this & wear a 22w pant.

Do you think I'll fit?  

My only priority is FJ.  I've been to Universal a few times before & will be content to let my daughters have fun at the park without me if I don't fit in other rides.

My tummy/hip area is pretty thick - I had to have a seatbelt extender on one of my recent flights.  I'm more narrow around the upper waist/rib cage area. 

The extender need was before the 15 lbs came off.


----------



## princessmom29

Nafinegar said:


> I have made it a mini-goal for my weightloss to fit comfortably on a "regular" seat on FJ. What are my odds?
> 
> Right now I weight 217.  I am 5'7" with a small chest and the weight pretty evenly distributed otherwise. Right now I wear a 16W bottom and a 14R size top.
> 
> In one month I expect to weigh 6-8 pounds less and since I am doing some serious excercise, probably be one size smaller.
> 
> So, do I look on track for my goal?  Either way I have lost 35 pounds and I am super proud of myself for that



based on what I saw I would think that ou are going o be close , and it will depend on where crucial parts of you hit the harness. I dont think there is any way to know for sure until you get there, but you will definitely be finein a modified seat. if you dont want to have to try the test seat, you could jut take an end seat and no one would know you needed a modified seat if you just sat down on the outside without saying anything. the seats on either end of zevery 4 seat bench are modified.


----------



## Badger Brent

Just a quick update! I'm down to 289lbs with 46lbs lost so far!  Even If I don't fit on FJ, I feel great and don't plan on stopping after the trip.  Less than two weeks to go, and I want to still get to at least 280. Wish me luck. Brent


----------



## EEyorelover22

Badger Brent said:


> Just a quick update! I'm down to 289lbs with 46lbs lost so far!  Even If I don't fit on FJ, I feel great and don't plan on stopping after the trip.  Less than two weeks to go, and I want to still get to at least 280. Wish me luck. Brent


Congrats!!  HP is what started my son to drop his 85 pounds total.  It's a lot of work and I wish you the best with it.


----------



## damo

Good luck Brent!  You've done great!


----------



## macraven

Badger Brent said:


> Just a quick update! I'm down to 289lbs with 46lbs lost so far!  Even If I don't fit on FJ, I feel great and don't plan on stopping after the trip.  Less than two weeks to go, and I want to still get to at least 280. Wish me luck. Brent



Yaa Brent !!


you'll hit your goal, i just know it.


----------



## Utfootballdiva

I am posting for anyone who is going in the near future and is worried about fitting on this ride as I was.  I hope this helps someone.

I am 5'8 and weigh approximately 255lbs.  I am big all over but do carry quite a bit of weight in my tummy and chest (44DD).  

I was worried about some of the horror stories I had read about the "fat police" calling me out of the line but I never saw the "fat police" or saw anyone getting singled out due to size.  

Once we got to the ride, a very polite young man that was instructing folks when to board approached me and said "take one of the end seats".  The seats on the outside are the modified seats.  No one else heard what he said and he did not say anything specifically about why...I knew so I nodded and jumped on the ride.  It was in no way embarrassing or humiliating and I appreciated how he directed me in such an easy way.

I fit fine.  The seats are very narrow (my thighs are big) but I fit.  I pulled the restraint over me and pulled it in.  I could not hear the clicks but it felt secure.  The employee that checked each rider approached me and said "one more click ok?".  I said "ok" and she pushed down and it clicked.  She asked me if I was comfortable and I told her I was.  The girls where a bit smooshed but nothing unbearable.  I took a big sigh of relief at that point and enjoyed the ride!

I honestly do not think weight is the only factor.  It's body shape.  If I was shorter at my weight with my weight even more condensed to my mid area and chest I probably would not have been able to ride.  

I had a thought that might be helpful to others...spanx or some kind of compression shirt under your t-shirt might help sort of suck things in enough to get on FJ or other coasters at Universal that you might feel iffy about.  If I had thought of it prior to my trip, I probably would have done just that.  There are compression shirts out there that wick sweat so it could have served double duty.


----------



## Nafinegar

princessmom29 said:


> based on what I saw I would think that ou are going o be close , and it will depend on where crucial parts of you hit the harness. I dont think there is any way to know for sure until you get there, but you will definitely be finein a modified seat. if you dont want to have to try the test seat, you could jut take an end seat and no one would know you needed a modified seat if you just sat down on the outside without saying anything. the seats on either end of zevery 4 seat bench are modified.



Thanks for the info!  I am not going to sweat it if I am in the modified seat. Using this a motivator has been helpful. I hit a big end of plateau and have jumped down to 213!!!  I am doing a big push on exercise between now and 4/5 and I will be happy with wherever I end up.  I'm still thinking that I will be another 6-8 pounds less when I arrive based upon my current losses


----------



## pixeegrl

Utfootballdiva said:


> Once we got to the ride, a very polite young man that was instructing folks when to board approached me and said "take one of the end seats".  The seats on the outside are the modified seats.



Thanks for sharing which seats! I will definitely let DH know to sit in one of the outside seats! He is 5'9" and 250 so I hope he can make it on! He is working on loosing weight and our trip is not till August so we will see!


----------



## princessmom29

pixeegrl said:


> Thanks for sharing which seats! I will definitely let DH know to sit in one of the outside seats! He is 5'9" and 250 so I hope he can make it on! He is working on loosing weight and our trip is not till August so we will see!


 DH is about 5'7" and 230 and he had no problem latching the harnass himself in the modified seats. He carrys most of his weight in the chest (50" chest and 38" waist)


----------



## lam

princessmom29 said:


> I am about your height and weight with a 42DDD and just made it onto forbidden journey this weekend. I am a 26/28 pant and a 24 top if that helps. The guy on the belt had me drop my arms as low as possible and he had to push to get the last click, but once he did I was fine. It was tight, but not uncomfortable.  My chest was the issue, not hips/thighs. My DH is 5'7" with a 50" chest and a 38" waist. He had to have the modified seats as well due to his chest size, but had NO problems fitting into the modified seat. He was able to get 3 clicks with room to spare. I only rode the one time becuase I got a little queasy, but he rode multiple times with no problems. It might be worth a shot to see if you can fit. I initally red lighted the test seat without help, but once the CM pushed the bar down a little I was fine.
> I had no problems fitting into a regular seat on anything else I rode, but we didn't do anything with a height limit over 48" because my DD is short. The only thing I remember being at all questionable was Mummy, but I was more than comfortable there.





Hi

Thanks so much for this info.
I'm a 26 in tops and trousers. Depending on the top, sometimes I'm a 24 others, a 28.
I'm 46/48DD chest size & think I won't bother riding this until I've lost weight again.

I would however like to know from anyone if I can get into Hogwarts OR if theres a cafe nearby I can go to whilst my teen son rides.

Thanks so much

lam


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

lam said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks so much for this info.
> I'm a 26 in tops and trousers. Depending on the top, sometimes I'm a 24 others, a 28.
> I'm 46/48DD chest size & think I won't bother riding this until I've lost weight again.
> 
> I would however like to know from anyone if I can get into Hogwarts OR if theres a cafe nearby I can go to whilst my teen son rides.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> lam



You can wait with your son in line so you can experience the entire castle together, then at a certain point there is a door you can exit out of right before the ride starts. If the line is very long, do a castle tour first and then have your son stand in the single rider line


----------



## arkyte

My parents just surprised me and my family with a trip to Universal Studios the first week of April.

The concern I'm having is that I'm a large person.  Not one of these "6'3 265# people who have been posting as overweight.  I'm 6'0 about 480#. I wear about a 56-58" pants (over gut).  From reading the boards it sounds like Im pretty much out of luck riding any of the main rides like Hulk, FJ, and probably the Mummy.

Any really big people have any luck??  I was a Disney World 2 years ago and had no problem riding anything and Ive lost some weight since then.


----------



## SgtClaymore

I am 6' 2" and 215 and it was a little tight and uncomfortable for me. Looks bigger from the outside!


----------



## rascalmom

Just an update - 

I fit easily.  Based on info from a pp, I did choose an end seat.  My chest was a little smooshed, but not uncomfortable.  We rode multiple times & I was never singled out to ride anywhere or do anything special....one go-round I did have one of the center two seats & it wasn't a problem there either.

Although I will say, I preferred the ride experience on the first seat - it just seemed like the most "fun" position.

So - 5'6", 245ish, 44H.....very doable!!


----------



## d1gitman

any chance a 5'9", 300# mcfattie like me is gonna fit?  i suppose i will find out in another 8 days...but not holding my breath that i will fit


----------



## Gdad

6' 3" & 285lbs and I fit fine in the FJ end seats- as well as the mod'd seats on Hulk, Dragons & Rip Ride Rockit.  Thanks to this thread for helping to keep me motivated- I've lost 40lbs this year and there is no way I could have fit on any of those rides three months ago.


----------



## Badger Brent

I just got back a few hours ago from our trip to Orlando.  Well, I lost 45 lbs and got down to 290 lbs (I'm 5'8).  I tried the test seat outside of FJ and was borderline so I went ahead and went through the que anyways.  The crew running the boarding area sent me right through and I got the modified seat.  The person walking the and getting people on came up to me and said I needed one more click!  She actually pushed pretty hard, but to no avail I couldn't ride FJ.  I was a little bummed, but I'm pretty proud of what I've done so far.

  Here's the positive, the belts on the airplane were comfortable and had 5 inches of slack in the belt!  Fit into Muppets, CoP, Philharmagic, One Man's Dream, etc. seats a lot better than last year!  The next trip will be probably be our last for a couple years, so hopefully the weight loss continues and so does the quaility of my life.  Thanks for letting me use this thread as motivation to lose weight! Good luck to all on their efforts to get on FJ!  Oh, and I had more pep to my step walking the parks for 7 days.  No fatigue, foot problems, etc.  Thanks again Brent.


----------



## macraven

Badger Brent said:


> I just got back a few hours ago from our trip to Orlando.  Well, I lost 45 lbs and got down to 290 lbs (I'm 5'8).  I tried the test seat outside of FJ and was borderline so I went ahead and went through the que anyways.  The crew running the boarding area sent me right through and I got the modified seat.  The person walking the and getting people on came up to me and said I needed one more click!  She actually pushed pretty hard, but to no avail I couldn't ride FJ.  I was a little bummed, but I'm pretty proud of what I've done so far.
> 
> Here's the positive, the belts on the airplane were comfortable and had 5 inches of slack in the belt!  Fit into Muppets, CoP, Philharmagic, One Man's Dream, etc. seats a lot better than last year!  The next trip will be probably be our last for a couple years, so hopefully the weight loss continues and so does the quaility of my life.  Thanks for letting me use this thread as motivation to lose weight! Good luck to all on their efforts to get on FJ!  Oh, and I had more pep to my step walking the parks for 7 days.  No fatigue, foot problems, etc.  Thanks again Brent.



i'm so sorry you didn't get to ride FJ....

but i am so happy for you on the weight loss!!!


you'll be on that ride next year.


i bet you feel so much better with the size you are now.

i appreciate you sharing with us on your road to losing weight.


----------



## bumbershoot

arkyte said:


> My parents just surprised me and my family with a trip to Universal Studios the first week of April.
> 
> The concern I'm having is that I'm a large person.  Not one of these "6'3 265# people who have been posting as overweight.  I'm 6'0 about 480#. I wear about a 56-58" pants (over gut).  From reading the boards it sounds like Im pretty much out of luck riding any of the main rides like Hulk, FJ, and probably the Mummy.
> 
> Any really big people have any luck??  I was a Disney World 2 years ago and had no problem riding anything and Ive lost some weight since then.



I don't think you will be able to ride.  DH can't ride and he's just an inch shorter and he's lighter.  He can't ride FJ or any of the big coasters.  If the Mummy did their lap bars differently he might be able to ride, but he has big muscular legs and can't get them between the bars of the lap bar, so he can't ride.  




Badger Brent said:


> I was a little bummed, but I'm pretty proud of what I've done so far.
> 
> Here's the positive, the belts on the airplane were comfortable and had 5 inches of slack in the belt!  Fit into Muppets, CoP, Philharmagic, One Man's Dream, etc. seats a lot better than last year!



I'm proud of you, too!  And those are some great changes, even if you're not quite to FJ yet.  Wonderful progress!



For anyone who is interested...I highly recommend Weight Watchers if your'e trying to lose for FJ etc.  While I did fit onto FJ, our last trip was so filled with foot exhaustion and overall exhaustion I finally took a long hard look at myself (though not in the mirror...I avoid mirrors still) and decided to rejoin WW.  As soon as I told DH he was so happy and he rejoined, too.  We finally see a light at the end of the tunnel, he finally feels like he WILL be able to ride the rides he SO wants to ride, even if it might take some time.  

I've seen a lot of people on this thread who are successful at doing it on their own, but that's not something DH and I are good at, so if you're like us, their program is really good.  In our opinion.


----------



## Sandy321

macraven said:


> i'm so sorry you didn't get to ride FJ....
> 
> but i am so happy for you on the weight loss!!!
> 
> 
> you'll be on that ride next year.
> 
> 
> i bet you feel so much better with the size you are now.
> 
> i appreciate you sharing with us on your road to losing weight.




I agree - you are truly an inspiration - hope you continue to share your journey!


----------



## damo

Brent, who'd have thought Harry Potter could inspire you in so many ways?  Keep it up and for sure you'll be on that ride next time as well as even feeling more proud of yourself.  I hope you continue to keep us posted!


----------



## kanga24roos

my family and I are going to be in Universal in three weeks and I have been losing weight for over a year I've been doing it on my own and slowly I've lost 60 lbs and down to a size 16\18 depending on brand also a 40ddd.Any ideas if I will have luck on coasters? I have 4 boys who are looking forward to all the thrill rides and unfortunately even though Dad is thinner he has an implanted defibrulator due to heart disease and cannot ride anything anyway. I'm hitting the gym hard every day I really don't want to dissapoint my boys....we've all been looking forward to this for a loooong time


----------



## bumbershoot

kanga24roos said:


> my family and I are going to be in Universal in three weeks and I have been losing weight for over a year I've been doing it on my own and slowly I've lost 60 lbs and down to a size 16\18 depending on brand also a 40ddd.Any ideas if I will have luck on coasters? I have 4 boys who are looking forward to all the thrill rides and unfortunately even though Dad is thinner he has an implanted defibrulator due to heart disease and cannot ride anything anyway. I'm hitting the gym hard every day I really don't want to dissapoint my boys....we've all been looking forward to this for a loooong time



I think you'll be fine.  My size is a bit bigger (but my chest a bit smaller) and I was fine on Rip Ride Rockit (where chest size isn't going to be an issue anyway) and Dragon Challenge.  Snug, but fine.  I assume I would have been find on Hulk but I didn't try.

Congrats on losing that, and on losing it alone (all I did on my own was gain!)!


----------



## lomillerin

Edited


----------



## disney-akj

kanga24roos said:


> my family and I are going to be in Universal in three weeks and I have been losing weight for over a year I've been doing it on my own and slowly I've lost 60 lbs and down to a size 16\18 depending on brand also a 40ddd.Any ideas if I will have luck on coasters? I have 4 boys who are looking forward to all the thrill rides and unfortunately even though Dad is thinner he has an implanted defibrulator due to heart disease and cannot ride anything anyway. I'm hitting the gym hard every day I really don't want to dissapoint my boys....we've all been looking forward to this for a loooong time



I wear the same pants size and bra size.  I was able to ride everything with no trouble when I went a few weeks ago for the first time.  I think you will be fine.  I wasn't even close to not fitting on anything.  The "girls" were a little crowded at times but not too bad


----------



## bumbershoot

lomillerin said:


> So what seems to be the for sure cut off to fit?
> I realize it is about body shape which is why I am concerned. I am 5'4 and 185 .lb female.  I wear 16/18 in pants from Old Navy (each store is different) and wear x-large in the tops.  My chest size when measured around my arms and chest is 53-54 inches but under my arms is 43-44 inches.  Not sure what measuremant is useful. I am unfortunately quite chesty.  My bra size is 40DD.
> 
> Do I have a chance?



Same answer I gave kanga24roos.  I'm as sure as I can be that you'll be fine.


----------



## Bunney

Here's my story...

I was at WWoHP in 2010 and after going through the queue for FJ and getting a good look at the seats, I didn't even bother trying.  Instead, I waited for my friends and tried to pretend that I wasn't embarrassed and crushed.  At the time, I weighed approximately 300 lbs (I'm 5'1").  I was miserable the whole time just walking through the park and as you know, you do a LOT of walking!

When I got home, I swore that I would be on that ride the next time I was there if it killed me.  Forbidden Journey is the holy grail of weight loss!

Well, I'm going back in July.  I've been going to Curves for over a year now, and while I haven't lost that much weight (25 lbs), I have lost over 15 inches and gone down a size.  Yay me!  I had hoped to get down another 40 lbs by July, but I don't think it's going to happen.  I carry all my weight in front, in my belly and chest (42DD), but I have narrow hips, so I'm not too fussed about fitting in the seat itself.  I have no trouble fitting in an airplane seat and fastening the seat belt, although the little tray table doesn't always come all the way down.

I'm making progress, but boy is it slow and hard!  I've even added a Zumba class to the mix, because I am just that desperate 

So, after my tale of woe, what do you experienced riders think?  Do I stand a chance?


----------



## pjs2825

I am wondering what the upper limits of height would be for FJ...DH is 6'9", weight about 270.


----------



## deelovesdis

Larger folk. I am a 'fluffy" lady., size 20/22 these days. I recently put on 30 pounds and it seems it is all in my belly.  I have a 44" waist, 5 5" my weight is mostly in my belly. My sis and kid are also chubby, sister a size 20, her weight is in her butt,  daughter an 18,  and yes, the "Fat police " did stop us at the entrance before we even went on the line. 

We were escorted to a sample seat and were told we had to see if we could fit in the seat. I had read about this in other posts  and I was one of the lucky ones  to have it happen to me. It was not done crudely,.the man was nice about it. I didnt feel embarrassed, no one even paid attention to us. We were all able to ride, but I had to ride in the outside 'modified" seat. 

With so many people larger these days, I am really surprised their arent more modified seats available or larger seats. 

I was in pain with that steel brace over me that I could not enjoy the ride at all.  It was digging into my belly, and I hated every second of it. You sit down and the brace comes down over you and holds your arms in so they are totally immobile.  I was unable to move my arms  at all. I hate that! I felt completely tied down. I should have told them to take me off at that point, because I was very uncomfortable with the brace in my belly. But we did the ride anyway. 

When the ride was over they couldnt get get the brace to open and I was so embarrassed I felt like I was going to die. I panicked and just wanted off the ride. THey had to stop the ride, get the guy who knows how to open it and he did it in one second.  

I didnt get to enjoy the ride because of the bar digging into my belly, my arms tied down and I was in pain. I will not go on this ride again until I lose atleast 20 pounds and my waist goes down atleast 5 inches. I dont know if anyone else experienced this, but it was horrible for me. My daughter and sister were both fine.  
HOpe this helps someone!


----------



## ETHANSMOMMA

Family was at IOA 3/30/12.  I'm 5'9" and 220.  I was nervous about fitting but had NO problems.  jumped on, harness went down and clicked without issues.


----------



## damo

ETHANSMOMMA said:


> Family was at IOA 3/30/12.  I'm 5'9" and 220.  I was nervous about fitting but had NO problems.  jumped on, harness went down and clicked without issues.



Excellent!!!


----------



## damo

pjs2825 said:


> I am wondering what the upper limits of height would be for FJ...DH is 6'9", weight about 270.



One of the Orlando Magic who is 6' 11" rode it.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

We just returned from our US/IOA trip, and I was able to fit on FJ!! Thanks to everyone who has posted their experience, and especially their dimensions, so helpful. A big thank you to *princessmom29* - if it weren't for your posts, I don't think I would have even attempted FJ. Since we are of similar size, I was encouraged by your success, thanks so much.

For reference - I am 5'3" and wear a 26/28 pant (depending on material) and a 24/26 shirt. Most of my weight in hips/thighs/belly, with narrow shoulders and smallish upper body. Pear shaped.

Our first day, I was wearing a parachute-type material capri pant, and I think this helped. Very thin and kind of slick, so I was able to scoot back fully into the seat. The TM had to push down to get the final click, but I made it - kind of tight, I was a bit claustrophobic at first, but when the ride started everything shifted around and I was fine. Woohoo!

On our final day, we headed to the Wizarding World. I tried the test seat (we had been eating out for a week, I was afraid I had gained! ) and the TM tried really hard but could not get the second click. I was wearing jean capris, so that may have made the difference - not as easy to squish into the back of the seat.

I was so focused on FJ, I didn't think about most of the other rides. I knew it might be a tight fit for Hulk, as I had ridden it a few years back when I was smaller and it was tight. Did not fit on the Hulk test seats this year; Dragon Challenge, Ripsaw Falls, Rip Ride Rockit also out.~sigh~ I was able to ride Spiderman, Mummy, MIB, Simpsons, Jurassic Park without issue. On Bilge Rat Barges, I had some trouble with the seat belt, so the TM pointed out a seat with an extended belt and we were good. Flight of the Hippogriff, DD and I requested separate cars, and the TMs were happy to oblige - we wouldn't have fit together in one, they are small.

Good luck to everyone, I hope you all make it onto FJ - awesome ride!


----------



## MIChessGuy

I am heading down for my summer trip at the end of June.  Even though I have used the 'extended' seats at FJ several times, I'm not sure what will happen if they pull me over to a test seat.  I'll just need to sound convincing when I tell them about my previous rides, eh.  

Actually, on my visit last winter, I didn't go on the ride at all.  The castle tour was being offered, and given that the ride is a bit much for me, that was a welcome substitute.  (In particular, the 'private' portrait gallery totally rules!)  My guess is that the castle tour won't be offered during peak summer season, though.


----------



## k&a&c'smom

*MIChessGuy* - it wasn't peak season when we were there this past week, but no one pulled me aside to try the test seats on any ride. I walked up to them on FJ on my own, and the TM walked over to help me, but when I didn't fit, he simply pointed us toward the entrance of the ride. 

When we walked up to the TM at the inner entrance, I mentioned I wanted to walk through with DD and would not be riding - the young woman told me to enjoy, I would be able to exit in the "Gryffindor common room" which is where the child swap takes place. I was allowed to duck out right before the end of the queue and stand on the platform (or sit in the child swap room) and wait for DD to exit the ride. Bonus - we didn't have to put our things in a locker.


----------



## beckaboo

This forum has been so helpful to me that I wanted to share the experience we had this morning... The CM loading the ride said that as of yesterday, there had been a policy change and that they are no longer allowed to assist during loading by gently pushing on the restraint to get the right number of clicks (which they have done on many prior visits). The CM was extremely apologetic and said ther this was due to people getting hurt. So I wanted to share... Despite many previous rides, the person I was with could not ride... And it is not fun to leave the ride at the end of the loading platform.


----------



## Metro West

beckaboo said:


> This forum has been so helpful to me that I wanted to share the experience we had this morning... The CM loading the ride said that as of yesterday, there had been a policy change and that they are no longer allowed to assist during loading by gently pushing on the restraint to get the right number of clicks (which they have done on many prior visits). The CM was extremely apologetic and said ther this was due to people getting hurt. So I wanted to share... Despite many previous rides, the person I was with could not ride... And it is not fun to leave the ride at the end of the loading platform.


 Thanks for the update...sorry about your friend not being able to ride but it's for safety reasons.


----------



## MIChessGuy

beckaboo said:


> This forum has been so helpful to me that I wanted to share the experience we had this morning... The CM loading the ride said that as of yesterday, there had been a policy change and that they are no longer allowed to assist during loading by gently pushing on the restraint to get the right number of clicks (which they have done on many prior visits). The CM was extremely apologetic and said ther this was due to people getting hurt. So I wanted to share... Despite many previous rides, the person I was with could not ride... And it is not fun to leave the ride at the end of the loading platform.



This is definitely a bummer.  If I remember correctly, the TM had to push the restraint down each time that I've gone on the ride.  Now it appears that a lot of people (who, as you mentioned, rode in the past) are going to be out of luck.  

Ah well, maybe they will take another look at the situation when refurb time comes around.


----------



## DVC Daisy

Does anyone know if my DH who is 6'6" and about 275 lbs will be able to ride?


----------



## bedogged

Just got back.  I am 5'5", 230 pounds and my daughter is 5'5' and weighs 180.  Neither of us could ride!  We have large busts and the ride attendants  would not push the bar down.  Universal will not get any more of our money!  I hope they are listening!


----------



## lomillerin

bedogged said:


> Just got back.  I am 5'5", 230 pounds and my daughter is 5'5' and weighs 180.  Neither of us could ride!  We have large busts and the ride attendants  would not push the bar down.  Universal will not get any more of our money!  I hope they are listening!


----------



## bedogged

lomillerin said:


> This is stressful. Vacation should not so stressful. I am 5'4 and am 180 pounds with large breasts. I am afraid to even try now. By bra size is 40 dd.  Any other reports? Can my hubby push mine bar down?



Sorry that I stressed you out.  There are test seats available outside the ride to see if you fit, but we did early entry and could not get near them.  I will say that the situation regarding our not fitting was handled with sensitivity by a very sweet teenager.  I hope that you have more success than we did.  It was very disappointing.


----------



## KDilly

lomillerin said:


> This is stressful. Vacation should not so stressful. I am 5'4 and am 180 pounds with large breasts. I am afraid to even try now. By bra size is 40 dd.  Any other reports? Can my hubby push mine bar down?



I am 6'4" and 280lbs. most of the rides I can squeeze in but a couple I have to get squeezed into lol

Good part about being big and scary looking, when I say push... they push hahaha

-KD


----------



## macraven

beckaboo said:


> This forum has been so helpful to me that I wanted to share the experience we had this morning... The CM loading the ride said that as of yesterday, there had been a policy change and that they are no longer allowed to assist during loading by gently pushing on the restraint to get the right number of clicks (which they have done on many prior visits). The CM was extremely apologetic and said ther this was due to people getting hurt. So I wanted to share... Despite many previous rides, the person I was with could not ride... And it is not fun to leave the ride at the end of the loading platform.



just requoting what one homie posted.

this is probably the reason that the TM's can not do the push on the restraint.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

KDilly said:


> I am 6'4" and 280lbs. most of the rides I can squeeze in but a couple I have to get squeezed into lol
> 
> Good part about being big and scary looking, *when I say push... they push* hahaha
> 
> -KD



Unfortunately that won't be the case anymore. The TM's are not going to risk anyone's safety (or their jobs) in order to squeeze people in. They will pull it down until it touches you and then instruct you to do the final clicks. It's disappointing that this will allow fewer people to ride, but it is what it is.


----------



## lomillerin

Edited


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

lomillerin said:


> Will they allow my DH to push it?



No; nobody is allowed to push on the restraint except you. If you are unsure about fitting just try the test seat outside. It's not embarrassing as some people just like to test out how it feels.


----------



## macraven

BrinkofSunshine said:


> No; nobody is allowed to push on the restraint except you. If you are unsure about fitting just try the test seat outside. It's not embarrassing as some people just like to test out how it feels.



i was with a friend one time that didn't know if he would fit in the ride.
he didn't want to embarrass himself, he said.

i told him to sit in the test seat and i would take his picture......
said it loudly so others around would think tourist doing pic time.

actually, it really was to check if he would fit in the seat.


----------



## MIChessGuy

This new "no help" policy makes me wonder how closely the test seats match the ride seats.  I remember early reports (before the extended seats were deployed) about people failing the test seats but succeeding in the ride seats, and vice versa.  Are there still test seats both outside and inside, including "extended" test seats?  I got used to telling them "Yeah, I have used the extended seat before" and stopped thinking about this stuff.  D'oh


----------



## aubriee

MIChessGuy said:


> This new "no help" policy makes me wonder how closely the test seats match the ride seats.  I remember early reports (before the extended seats were deployed) about people failing the test seats but succeeding in the ride seats, and vice versa.  Are there still test seats both outside and inside, including "extended" test seats?  I got used to telling them "Yeah, I have used the extended seat before" and stopped thinking about this stuff.  D'oh



I never tried the outside test seats.  I went down there the August/Sept right after Harry Potter World opened in June and spent a week at Universal.   I made early opening every day that week and rode FJ repeatedly, sitting in an end seat and letting the CM push the restraint to get that third click.  On Thursday of that week, I had ridden it like three times and on the fourth time through the single rider line a different CM was there in the loading area.  He told me I needed to get off as I didn't fit.  I told him I had just ridden it three times in a row and had just gotten off less than five minutes before, and that the other CMs had just pushed a little to get that third click.  He informed me that they were not allowed to do that as it would eventually break the locking mechanism and that I needed to depart the ride.  In shock, I did so.  I then went back later.  There was another CM there on the moving loading belt, and I got on with no problem, with him giving that little push I needed to get the third click.  I could get two on my own, just not the third.  I then continued to ride it several times, every morning for the next two days and never had another problem.  It was just that one CM that wouldn't give the little push.

Since they've changed the locking mechanism on those end seats, I have not had a problem getting the green light on my own.  Sure hope they don't change those locking mechanisms back again.  I'm 5'6" and about 230lbs (not big chested though lol--most of my weight is in my stomach and hips).  I rode it several times earlier this month when I was down there.  I just made sure I had one of the end seats.


----------



## anierodzik

Just back from HP. I am 215 lbs, 5' 6", 42D. My husband in 5' 6" 230lbs, mostly shoulders and gut.  We both fit with no problems. They did tell me "make sure you sit in the outside seats."  I assume this was because of my size, not because I was with my kids. We did not try the test seats at the entrance.


----------



## Mikkimús

damo said:


> One of the Orlando Magic who is 6' 11" rode it.



thank you, my bf is almost 6´5 and i was starting to panic because i didnt see anyone post that is tall 
he is only about 165 lbs so i dont worry about that part, tho he might fly out of the seat


----------



## mcgregml

Well, this is a depressing development to hear...

I managed to ride FJ last year weighing 300 pounds.  I'm average height and busty (5'4" and 44DD) but not overly hippy and got the "yellow" from the ride attendant at the test seats.  He said that I would feel pressure on my stomach for about five minutes, would that be okay?  I'm such a Potter junkie I'm pretty sure that I would have said yes to anything at that point, but it really wasn't uncomfortable to ride at all and it was fantastic!

Now, even though I've been doing Weight Watchers since last August and have lost about 40 pounds, I'm nervous all over again.  I figured this was at least one thing I didn't have to worry about on this trip .  

I understand the safety reasons, and I do want everyone to be safe and this will push me to continue losing weight.  But, since my trip is the middle of June, I'm not going to have a huge difference in weight when I go.  So nervous now...


----------



## Bagherra

I treid to ride fj last year and barely got one click.  I decided to lose weight, and am down over a hundred pounds.  My waist currently is 44"-46" depending on time since last meal and hydration state.  I am six foot even wirh fairly broad shoulders and about 300#.  Was all my effort for naught?  Should i do stair master 12 hours a day for the next few weeks?


----------



## CyndiLooWho

We were just there a week ago.  I am 5'4", 186#, 40C.  

Having read this thread, I was concerned about fitting and tried the larger test seat outside.  It clicked easily and I was told I could sit in any seat I wanted.

When I actually got on the ride, I was in seat 4, and was asked to switch with the lady next to me.  I knew it was b/c she was larger than me and might have fit problems, but she had absolutely no clue.  So I rode in the "regular" seat at my size with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I rode Forbidden Journey this evening, which was a walk-on due to the bad weather.  Much to my surprise, I ended up getting 3 clicks in one of the end seats.  I could hear all 3 distinctly, plus I could see my reflection as the ride bench moved toward the launch point and the green light was right there.  I was thinking to myself, "What the hey?"  When the ride was brand new, I was sent to the walk of shame after failing the interior test seat.  I was barely able to ride in the new "extended" seats with a harness push from a TM a few months ago.  But tonight I got in, sucked it up, and brought the harness completely down, unassisted.  (BTW:  5'-8", 260 lbs.)  It was a tight fit, but probably better than some other rides I've gone on.

Have these seats been extended some more since their debut?  The other theory would be me losing weight, and I'm pretty sure that ain't it.


----------



## mcgregml

Just thought I would update with how my experience went recently on HP&FJ.

I walked directly to the test seat during early entry and was told again (same as a year ago) that I had a "yellow" and that I could ride as long as I rode in one of the outside seats.  I'm about 5'6", 260 pounds, 44DD.  Rode several times throughout the week with no problems.    No help necessary from the ride attendant in getting the necessary clicks.

Hope this helps put some minds at ease!


----------



## lynda_oz

Thanks for your input.  I have been working hard since January on losing weight.  I tell all my friends I am on the "Harry Potter and Forbidden Journey" diet.  They thought it was an actual diet.   I thought I was in the clear, but now that they do not help with an extra push I was getting worried again.  But I am 5'8" and weigh 240 lbs.  I am pretty squishy, so I am sure I should be able to suck it in.  Is it hard to push on the harness?  I have average arm strength, so that was worrying me a bit.  But I have my husband prepared to help me if needed. Hopefully, they will allow this.  I really need to stop worrying.  It will be a shame if I can't ride, since I am the one in our family that loves Harry Potter the most.  I have 5 more weeks to go, so I plan on continuing with my exercise plan and HPFJ diet.


----------



## mcgregml

> I have average arm strength, so that was worrying me a bit.



I am a complete upperbody weakling (although I am trying to change this) and the harness was not difficult to close at all.  Good luck with your HPFJ diet!  I'm going to continue mine and hopefully lose another 25 pounds by the time I'm back in December!


----------



## lynda_oz

Thanks mcgregml, I feel alot better.  Good luck on your diet.  I can't wait until Aug 1st!!!!!!!!


----------



## damo

Lynda, there are some tips for women in this thread about certain clothes to wear that help you to fit.  Certain types of shorts that are thin and bras that let you spread out (lol) have been suggested.


----------



## TandyR

I just rode FJ on Wednesday. I didn't try the sample seat outside because I hated the idea of drawing attention to myself.  So I just went right in with my family. (My family are twigs..both DDs take after my husband's family.) DH knows I have bee worried about this for a couple months. I lost some weight for the trip, but not a lot.  He kept telling me not to worry...of course that is what a skinny person would say.  

So any way we got to the front of the line and I had not been pulled a side. I was told to enter the ride with the rest of my family. I sat down and I couldn't get the three clicks.  I start to panic thinking oh no they will kick me off. A TM came by and pushed down and pulled up on all our restraints and I got the one more click while she was doing that.

I am a size 18 or 20 depending on who is making the clothes. I am 5 feet 8 inches tall. Since I am a competitive swimmer my thighs are like tree trunks and all muscle.  My butt and stomach is where I carry all my fat. 

I hope thisvhelps someone.


----------



## ohsoextraordinary

Prior to visiting Orlando, I had been following this thread for a year, growing increasingly anxious with each post.  I decided to register so that I could share my experience and (hopefully) put some minds at ease.

I visited the WWoHP around the 4th of July holiday and was able to ride Forbidden Journey multiple times.  To give a bit of background, I'm a female, 5'6" and roughly 300 pounds.  Needless to say, I'm a big girl; however, my weight is fairly evenly distributed.  I wear a 24/26 in pants, a 1 or 2X in shirts and a 44DDD in bras.

I didn't try the test seats.  I sincerely doubt that anyone would have been paying much attention to me as they hurried to the ride, but I was too embarrassed to try.  Inside, I wasn't pulled from the line any of the times I rode.  There's a spot close to the boarding platform where test seats are located.  Employees stand on either side of the queue, probably to pull people from the line as needed.  I tried to hide amongst my family members and remain inconspicuous.  Luckily, the employees weren't watching very closely anyway.

At the platform, I hurried to one of the modified seats, and my husband quickly pushed my harness, getting three clicks.  It was a tight fit, but I was able to ride, and the team members helping guests board didn't seem to mind that DH gave me the extra push I needed.  This is what we did every time we rode, and there was never a problem.

I hope this eases some worries.  If I can fit, I think most people reading this thread can, too!


----------



## damo

Thanks so much for posting.  It is always really nice and much appreciated when people come back to tell of their experiences about something that can cause so much anxiety.


----------



## ARIELvsURSULA

5'3" 230 pounds here, 42DD. I rode just fine with my family in March. I did sit on the end just to be safe and only on my last ride of the trip did an employee have to help me get that extra click in. All in all, I would say most people don't have to worry. I'm not small by any stretch of the word and no one even looked at me twice.


----------



## razza1987

ohsoextraordinary said:


> Prior to visiting Orlando, I had been following this thread for a year, growing increasingly anxious with each post.  I decided to register so that I could share my experience and (hopefully) put some minds at ease.
> 
> I visited the WWoHP around the 4th of July holiday and was able to ride Forbidden Journey multiple times.  To give a bit of background, I'm a female, 5'6" and roughly 300 pounds.  Needless to say, I'm a big girl; however, my weight is fairly evenly distributed.  I wear a 24/26 in pants, a 1 or 2X in shirts and a 44DDD in bras.
> 
> I didn't try the test seats.  I sincerely doubt that anyone would have been paying much attention to me as they hurried to the ride, but I was too embarrassed to try.  Inside, I wasn't pulled from the line any of the times I rode.  There's a spot close to the boarding platform where test seats are located.  Employees stand on either side of the queue, probably to pull people from the line as needed.  I tried to hide amongst my family members and remain inconspicuous.  Luckily, the employees weren't watching very closely anyway.
> 
> At the platform, I hurried to one of the modified seats, and my husband quickly pushed my harness, getting three clicks.  It was a tight fit, but I was able to ride, and the team members helping guests board didn't seem to mind that DH gave me the extra push I needed.  This is what we did every time we rode, and there was never a problem.
> 
> I hope this eases some worries.  If I can fit, I think most people reading this thread can, too!



You've put my mind at ease a bit seeing as I wear the same size as you so thank you


----------



## razza1987

Gryffindor_Mouse said:


> Posting from my phone but I had to share this.
> 
> I made it!  I got in the modified seat!  The first time no one said anything to me. Didn't pull me aside or anything and I just asked for the modified restraint when I got up there. The second time I got pulled aside to the test seat but that was no big deal. They just told me what line to get in. I'll be honest. I was still nervous that I wouldn't fit that first time. I got clear in the seat and the harness came down and the attendant checked it.  When they said "have a good ride" and we left the platform, I started to cry. I was so convinced I wouldn't get to ride.
> 
> Anywho, measurements for anyone in my position. I'm 5ft 8in, 300-315lbs (ugh, butterbeer so good but not helping there), long legs and long torso, broad shoulders, roughly 56in around my stomach. Now that you guys can pick me out of a line up, hope that is helpful to someone. Lol



I am 5'8.5 and around 300 pounds so this post gave me hope. Thanks


----------



## FJFan

Long time poster here but going anonymous for this 

I'm just back from US/IOA and rode FJ 5 times with ease.  I've been worried for a few months since someone posted being unable to ride at 180 lbs.

I'm female, 5'7 and 219 and I fit easily in the outside seats.  As someone else posted I carry my weight as if I'm pregnant.  I wear a 16-18 pants and usually a L or 14 top.  I'm a 38C.  My waist to hips are where the bulk of my weight is.

I had no trouble at all getting the shoulder rests down myself, I got 3 clicks every time with no help.  The seats felt plenty big, I wasn't squished in at all.  I rode Hulk and RRR in unmodified seats and both were a tighter fit than FJ.

I rode single rider multiple times and never had a CM tell me to take the outside seat.  I lucked into them every time because I was always the last on board.

The ride is amazing and wonderful and I was thrilled to be able to ride it.

I hope this helps someone else along the way


----------



## Shagley

FJFan said:


> I'm female, 5'7 and 219 and I fit easily in the outside seats.  As someone else posted I carry my weight as if I'm pregnant.  I wear a 16-18 pants and usually a L or 14 top.  I'm a 38C.  My waist to hips are where the bulk of my weight is.



I am about the same size as you, but I wear an XL shirt.  I was able to ride in the regular seats.  It was a little bit snug, but not uncomfortable.  

My friend that was with me is 5'10", about 300 pounds and wears a size 20 in pants.  She fit just fine in the modified seats.  She could get all 3 clicks on her own, but she said that she felt kind of loose in the harness.  The next time we rode, I pushed down on her harness before I got in my seat so she was held a little more snug.  A TM saw me help her, came to her seat, released the harness and said to her "now do it again YOURSELF". She could easily get all 3 clicks herself, she just wanted it pushed in a little more to hold her tighter.  I thought that was odd that she was already secured in her seat, but the TM released the harness and made her pull it down again by herself .  Luckily it wasn't a case where she couldn't get all the clicks on her own, or I would have been furious if she would have had to get off the ride after she had already been secured in the seat .


----------



## Surroundedbyboys

My brother is 270 pounds, wears a 2XL and is 6'3. He wasn't able to get the three clicks so didn't get to ride. My sis-in-law is 5'2, 220 lbs (with a very large chest) and she made it easily. Obviously height has a lot to do with it?


----------



## JessicaR

Shagley said:


> I am about the same size as you, but I wear an XL shirt.  I was able to ride in the regular seats.  It was a little bit snug, but not uncomfortable.
> 
> My friend that was with me is 5'10", about 300 pounds and wears a size 20 in pants.  She fit just fine in the modified seats.  She could get all 3 clicks on her own, but she said that she felt kind of loose in the harness.  The next time we rode, I pushed down on her harness before I got in my seat so she was held a little more snug.  A TM saw me help her, came to her seat, released the harness and said to her "now do it again YOURSELF". She could easily get all 3 clicks herself, she just wanted it pushed in a little more to hold her tighter.  I thought that was odd that she was already secured in her seat, but the TM released the harness and made her pull it down again by herself .  Luckily it wasn't a case where she couldn't get all the clicks on her own, or I would have been furious if she would have had to get off the ride after she had already been secured in the seat .



I wonder why the TM did that? What is the difference if you click it yourself or someone else does? Glad she could ride without issue! 

Not sure my husband is going to be able to ride he is a big guy, tall, and barrel chested. We'll see in 3 weeks!


----------



## phamton

JessicaR said:


> I wonder why the TM did that? What is the difference if you click it yourself or someone else does? Glad she could ride without issue!
> 
> Not sure my husband is going to be able to ride he is a big guy, tall, and barrel chested. We'll see in 3 weeks!


  Rider requirements are that you have at least one appendage that can hold onto the restraint if necessary.  The ride attendant probably thought that the guest was not able to pull on the retraint and that is why the friend pulled it down for her.  My guess is that the attendant was just making sure that the guest was able to pull the restraint down themselves.


----------



## JessicaR

phamton said:


> Rider requirements are that you have at least one appendage that can hold onto the restraint if necessary.  The ride attendant probably thought that the guest was not able to pull on the retraint and that is why the friend pulled it down for her.  My guess is that the attendant was just making sure that the guest was able to pull the restraint down themselves.



That makes sense - thanks.  So if I try and click my husband in that's a no no?


----------



## phamton

You should be fine helping your husband. Many people help their kids also. As long as the team member can tell that your husband has full use of at least one arm, they most likely won't say anything.


----------



## Disneydragonfly

I was really worried about fitting on the ride. But I was there this past Sunday and I was able to ride. I am 298 lbs and I'm 5'10". I got two clicks on my own and the worker pushed for the third. So I would definitely try, even if you have doubts that you will fit.


----------



## JessicaR

phamton said:


> You should be fine helping your husband. Many people help their kids also. As long as the team member can tell that your husband has full use of at least one arm, they most likely won't say anything.



Thanks!


----------



## bopper

My DH is 6'4" and now 300+ and he did not fit in FJ.
I wish we knew about the tour, he could have done that.


----------



## mom31

I went and fit no problem.  I'm 5'4" about 250 lbs.  44DD, mostly a size 22.  Plus I was wearing jeans and had a big wallet in one front pocket and a camera in the other making me even wider than I already am.  I got 2 clicks but thought I heard 3 so didn't try for the last one but the CM was like whoops one more and pushed lightly for the 3rd.


----------



## jenners351

mom31 said:
			
		

> I went and fit no problem.  I'm 5'4" about 250 lbs.  44DD, mostly a size 22.  Plus I was wearing jeans and had a big wallet in one front pocket and a camera in the other making me even wider than I already am.  I got 2 clicks but thought I heard 3 so didn't try for the last one but the CM was like whoops one more and pushed lightly for the 3rd.



Thank you, that helps me a lot I would have been upset if I didn't fit too.  I can still squeeze into the airplane so I wasn't thinking about much else...other than the amount of walking I should have been training for


----------



## disneygal55

I have read where the end seats of the ride (four seats in a row right?) are larger than the others.  Does that mean that both of the seats on the ends of each group of four are larger than the middle ones?


----------



## damo

disneygal55 said:


> I have read where the end seats of the ride (four seats in a row right?) are larger than the others.  Does that mean that both of the seats on the ends of each group of four are larger than the middle ones?



The actual seats aren't larger.  The restraints have been modified to get the necessary number of clicks without being pushed in as far, but yes it is the outside two on each row.


----------



## disneygal55

Thanks Damo!


----------



## Nasscar159

disneygal55 said:
			
		

> I have read where the end seats of the ride (four seats in a row right?) are larger than the others.  Does that mean that both of the seats on the ends of each group of four are larger than the middle ones?



The seats are the same as the ones in the middle. The difference is in the harness. The farthest left and farthest right seat are the modified harness seat and even small kids can sit in the end seats


----------



## Sugar Jones

This gives me more motivation to drop 40 lbs before we go in September.  I will NOT be turned away!!!!!


----------



## damo

Sugar Jones said:


> This gives me more motivation to drop 40 lbs before we go in September.  I will NOT be turned away!!!!!


----------



## pbruce706

I was a little worried about whether I'd be able to do the ride. I'm a heavy 45 year old, 42 waist, longer torso, shorter legs (30 legs, 36 arms, yeah, I'm a gorilla!) weigh about 250 pounds. 

No one questioned me, I hopped on one of the outside seats, pulled down the restraint and saw the green light (although I thought I only heard two clicks). Rode it twice with no issue whatsover.


----------



## ky07

While I only rode it once I am a big guy 6ft 270 and almost every ride for me is the restraint is the problem  cause of my chest but found I have no problem with FJ


----------



## amyhschwartz

May have missed it as a scrolled through--  can we talk about low limits?  What kids are they letting on?  We're going in dec w 5 kids and the youngest will be five and scrawny. What's acceptable?  Tia!!!


----------



## damo

amyhschwartz said:


> May have missed it as a scrolled through--  can we talk about low limits?  What kids are they letting on?  We're going in dec w 5 kids and the youngest will be five and scrawny. What's acceptable?  Tia!!!



Must be 48" tall.


----------



## amyhschwartz

Thank you so much!


----------



## ballarinamom

mom31 said:


> I went and fit no problem.  I'm 5'4" about 250 lbs.  44DD, mostly a size 22.  Plus I was wearing jeans and had a big wallet in one front pocket and a camera in the other making me even wider than I already am.  I got 2 clicks but thought I heard 3 so didn't try for the last one but the CM was like whoops one more and pushed lightly for the 3rd.



Thank you for putting true sizes up. Weight and height can still be way different from person to person. I should be fine! Hooray!


----------



## johde

I'm 6'4" and a little over 300lbs.  I just barely made it on during my trip over new years eve.  For those who are interested here's a picture of me in a local half marathon from last may.  My biggest problem was my shoulders and the sides of the seat.  By the time I got my shoulders back my chest was sticking out a little bit farther than normal.


----------



## HarleyGirl514

johde said:


> I'm 6'4" and a little over 300lbs.  I just barely made it on during my trip over new years eve.  For those who are interested here's a picture of me in a local half marathon from last may.  My biggest problem was my shoulders and the sides of the seat.  By the time I got my shoulders back my chest was sticking out a little bit farther than normal.



Thanks for posting that pic-it really helps to get a better idea of who fits for my DH. He's very broad chested & shouldered.  does the harness fit more on the chest or on the stomach? He's about your height and weight btw.


----------



## johde

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.  When you look at the test seat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




My biggest problem was my shoulders fitting comfortably between the medal sides of the seat.  So, instead of my back being flat against the back of the seat it was slightly curved pushing my chest out.  That was especially true when moving my arms around to get the restraint down.  I was able to get it clicked partially on my own then the ride op was able to get the last click needed to be able to ride.


----------



## HarleyGirl514

Thanks so much for that! It definitely helps visualize the harness better. I so hope my DH fits! He would be so disappointed if he couldn't ride it!


----------



## bumbershoot

The shoulder distance is really the difficult part of it.  If they didn't have the side walls more people could fit the seat.  But for broad-shouldered people, especially if they carry extra weight in their torso, it's really very difficult.


----------



## luvthatdisney

Just was there this past weekend and was very worried I would not be able to ride.  I am tall for a female (5'11"), but I am also heavy around the waist down through my thighs.  I wear a size 20 tall pants; however, my chest and arms are just average size.  

I was told when I tried the first set of seats out front that they only have to get a green or yellow light.  Only those with the red light cannot ride.  I did get a yellow light and 2 clicks.  I was told to ride in the outer seats as they are larger.  I was not asked to try the seats inside the queue, they let me pass. 

When I got on the ride, the seat was snug around my thighs, rear and stomach area, but I fit and got the yellow light.  The person locking the harness, pushed hard on mine and said I got a green light.  It was tight, but I could breathe and was able to ride (I would have rode even if I could not breathe!!).  My chest area was fine as I carry my weight below my waist.  I could see those with broad shoulders or large chest would have problems.  

One thing I felt helped is that I wore very light capri pants (it was very warm) kind of like yoga pants material that was very stretchy.  It let my weight mold into the seat and move around a bit.  That sounds horrible, but had I been wearing jeans I do not know if i would have been able to fit as I would not have been able to move around to fill in all of the space as well.  

I hope that helps someone as it is a great ride!!  Since everyone is built differently it is really hard to know if you will fit or not.  I would have been embarrassed if I was not able to ride, but we rode that first and there were not many people out front most were still down in the shops area.  I was determined to try!!


----------



## XxDisneyfanxX

I'm actually headed to USO in a few hours. I am extremely nervous about riding the rides. I am 5'5 about 250lbs. I am a 40c and wear a 16/18 pant size. I am having serious anxiety problems about not being able to fit. I have read some of the posts and it seems like I should be able to fit. I shall let you know of my experience after today.


----------



## sz9144

XxDisneyfanxX said:


> I'm actually headed to USO in a few hours. I am extremely nervous about riding the rides. I am 5'5 about 250lbs. I am a 40c and wear a 16/18 pant size. I am having serious anxiety problems about not being able to fit. I have read some of the posts and it seems like I should be able to fit. I shall let you know of my experience after today.



I am 5'1, and wear a 16/18 and a 40c and I fit with plenty of room to spare in the seat- enjoy!  And make sure nothing loose is in your pockets!


----------



## CPanther95

Last time I was there, I was 6'2 250lbs. FJ was no problem at all. 

To compare - Dudley DRRF was very tight getting in and out (legs wedging in). Hulk was moderately uncomfortable (harness pressing on chest). HRRR was borderline painful on the chest just going to the first click on the shoulder harness.


----------



## XxDisneyfanxX

Just got back from USO/IOA. Ok so like I said before I am 5'5 250lbs. I wear 40C and 16/18 pant size. I was able to ride everything. Don't be afraid to try the test seats, it saves you time and embarrassment. I rode modified seats just to be on the safe side. But I tried to test seats on FJ and got the ok. In the "check point" and I wasn't pulled over to the side. It's a great ride. Don't be afraid to try the test seats


----------



## damo

XxDisneyfanxX said:


> Just got back from USO/IOA. Ok so like I said before I am 5'5 250lbs. I wear 40C and 16/18 pant size. I was able to ride everything. Don't be afraid to try the test seats, it saves you time and embarrassment. I rode modified seats just to be on the safe side. But I tried to test seats on FJ and got the ok. In the "check point" and I wasn't pulled over to the side. It's a great ride. Don't be afraid to try the test seats



Thanks for checking back in and giving the great advice!


----------



## gcoolie

We visited Universal last June as newbies and it was a very last minute trip. We had no clue about size being an issue on FJ. We got to the ride and they wouldn't let DH on ( 6'4" and 280). Very upsetting for the whole family. I know now to check the seat out front, but they didn't give using an outside seat as an option for him. Is that new since last summer?  He is a tad bit lighter now. Any guesses about him getting on this time?


----------



## mbrou24

gcoolie said:


> We visited Universal last June as newbies and it was a very last minute trip. We had no clue about size being an issue on FJ. We got to the ride and they wouldn't let DH on ( 6'4" and 280). Very upsetting for the whole family. I know now to check the seat out front, but they didn't give using an outside seat as an option for him. Is that new since last summer?  He is a tad bit lighter now. Any guesses about him getting on this time?



I think it varies. First time I went to ioa I got on fj just had to use the modified seat. and at the time I was a 42-44 waist and 315 pounds and 6'3.


----------



## damo

gcoolie said:


> We visited Universal last June as newbies and it was a very last minute trip. We had no clue about size being an issue on FJ. We got to the ride and they wouldn't let DH on ( 6'4" and 280). Very upsetting for the whole family. I know now to check the seat out front, but they didn't give using an outside seat as an option for him. Is that new since last summer?  He is a tad bit lighter now. Any guesses about him getting on this time?



Nope, it was the same last summer.  Did they put him in the test seats before you guys got to the ride?  If they did, they would know if the outside seats were going to work for him.  Or did you actually sit on the ride and the restraints would not click?


----------



## gcoolie

damo said:


> Nope, it was the same last summer.  Did they put him in the test seats before you guys got to the ride?  If they did, they would know if the outside seats were going to work for him.  Or did you actually sit on the ride and the restraints would not click?



Yes, they tested him inside the ride right before you get on. Was that for the modified seat?


----------



## damo

gcoolie said:


> Yes, they tested him inside the ride right before you get on. Was that for the modified seat?



Yes.


----------



## gcoolie

damo said:


> Yes.



Darn. Thanks for the info.


----------



## disnutz

not to give false hopes, but i will say that last summer this was definitely a big issue at FJ.  I have no idea what happened, but they were refusing to push the bars down and would not let anyone help you etc.  From more recent posts, it does seem like they will push it down now.


----------



## vleeth

So thankful for this thread.  Two different 2013 guide books have 6 ft 4 in as the maximum height.  Glad to see some 6 ft 6 in people have been able to ride.


----------



## jennc27

My family and I went to Harry Potter World today and I wanted to help some of those who are worried about riding the Forbidden Journey because of their size.  I was able to ride it just fine.  I weigh about 230, wear size 18, large thighs, a fluffy gut, and have a large bust size of 40F.  I did try the seat outside and the lady checked me and said I could ride.  I did not have to try the second test seat inside.  When I went to get on the ride the gentleman asked me to sit on the end.  The restraint came down just fine and all they did was walked over and lifted it to make sure that it was latched.  During the ride I was actually sliding around the seat a little bit.  

Oh and the ride was beyond words of how great it was.  Loved it!


----------



## gcoolie

We are back from a wonderful visit to US/IOA. I had previously posted that my 6'4" 280 lb DH wasn't allowed on FJ last summer. They checked him inside the ride right before you get on and said no.  

This year we checked the test seats outside the ride. He sat in one and the light turned yellow. The TM standing there said he would have no problem on the actual ride, just sit in an outside seat.  Sure enough, no one even looked twice at him when we arrived at the front of the line and he got in the outside seat with no problem.  He is pretty much the same size this year, so maybe something changed since last June.  Who knows 

On a side note, I had read on another thread to try riding at night, because the lines really die down.  We aren't early morning people on vacation, so we risked doing it that way.  On Thursday night, we got on about an hour before park close in 20 minutes.  On Friday, it was about 30 minutes and again maybe an hour before close.


----------



## aaronbynion

Sorry folks, been trying to research this particular thread and it looks like its mostly women looking for help but I'm gonna throw my hat in the ring....

I'm 6`1" and weight roughly 320 give or take about 5 pound all in the belly area. 

What are my chances?


----------



## macraven

_there have been a few males that posted their size 


go back more pages and you'll find them.

i know donaldduck52 and ky07 posted in this thread


i think the man's girth was more important than the height in fitting in the chairs._


----------



## BrinkofSunshine

aaronbynion said:


> Sorry folks, been trying to research this particular thread and it looks like its mostly women looking for help but I'm gonna throw my hat in the ring....
> 
> I'm 6`1" and weight roughly 320 give or take about 5 pound all in the belly area.
> 
> What are my chances?



It's all about body dimensions. The only way anyone can know for sure is when they get in the test seat. I know it's unfortunate, but it's hard to predict how someone's body is going to be when it is in the seat. Sometimes an overweight person with a squishy gut will make it on instead of a guy who is really buff because his arms have too much muscle.


----------



## aaronbynion

I understand completely how that could come into effect.

Doing some more research, I found a post from another forum (which I won't link of course ;-) titled "Islands of Adventure Trip Report for "The Oversized"

that article pretty much put me at ease because that gentleman was 5'7" and 320 and fit on all the rides including FJ so at 6'1, 320 i would imagine im ok, but im not going to worry about it


----------



## aubriee

BrinkofSunshine said:


> It's all about body dimensions. The only way anyone can know for sure is when they get in the test seat. I know it's unfortunate, but it's hard to predict how someone's body is going to be when it is in the seat. Sometimes an overweight person with a squishy gut will make it on instead of a guy who is really buff because his arms have too much muscle.



True!  My husband works outside all day doing manual labor and has huge, muscular arms and chest from all the lifting he does.  He does not have a butt at all and has a somewhat squishy gut.  His legs are just normal size. It's just his upper body that's big.  He's 5'10" and about 230 lbs. He can fit into the outside bigger seats with no problem, but can not fit in the two middle seats.  His chest/back will just not go back into the seat far enough and he can't get his arms to come around the restraint enough for it to fasten (not enough room between the edge of the seat and the restraint).  Even riding in the outside seats, he's sort of hunched forward a bit due to his broad shoulders.  His problem is not height, weight, or even gut, it''s strictly his broad chest and huge upper arms.


----------



## bumbershoot

aubriee said:


> True!  My husband works outside all day doing manual labor and has huge, muscular arms and chest from all the lifting he does.  He does not have a butt at all and has a somewhat squishy gut.  His legs are just normal size. It's just his upper body that's big.  He's 5'10" and about 230 lbs. He can fit into the outside bigger seats with no problem, but can not fit in the two middle seats.  His chest/back will just not go back into the seat far enough and he can't get his arms to come around the restraint enough for it to fasten (not enough room between the edge of the seat and the restraint).  Even riding in the outside seats, he's sort of hunched forward a bit due to his broad shoulders.  His problem is not height, weight, or even gut, it''s strictly his broad chest and huge upper arms.



And it certainly doesn't help that they have that barrier between the seats.  I still can't quite figure out the reason for that, other than maybe to keep your mind in the ride.  (which is difficult for me because when a ride scares me I like to have a broader view of things)


----------



## Sarahjp7

Hello there,

I'm about to go to Universal for the first time and wonder if I'd fit in The forbidden Journey. I looked back through the thread and I see people posting weights but everyone's weight hangs on them differently. 

I'm apx 230lbs. 
Bust 48"
Waist and hips 49"

I can suck in my waist a bit but I don't know if that'll help. Lol. I guess I don't want to get there and go through the embarrassment of being turned away. What do you think.

Sarah


----------



## KorbensMomma

I think you will, i am bigger than you and I have ridden it.

I am a 26/28 pants 

You can always just head for an outside seat just in case.


----------



## Sarahjp7

KorbensMomma said:


> I think you will, i am bigger than you and I have ridden it.
> 
> I am a 26/28 pants
> 
> You can always just head for an outside seat just in case.



Are the extra seats always on each  end of each row?


----------



## disneygal55

Sarahjp7 said:


> Are the extra seats always on each  end of each row?



That's what I was told...one on either side of the row of four seats.  I was really nervous about fitting in the seat when the ride first opened.  I don't think that they even had the larger seats back then.  But I had no problem at all and have gone on FJ about 5 times since then without a problem; was just on it 2 weeks ago!  I guess certain body types have an issue as do very tall people.  Don't stress out about it....like I did....you can try the outside test seat. Good luck and have a great time!


----------



## damo

disneygal55 said:


> That's what I was told...one on either side of the row of four seats.  I was really nervous about fitting in the seat when the ride first opened.  I don't think that they even had the larger seats back then.  But I had no problem at all and have gone on FJ about 5 times since then without a problem; was just on it 2 weeks ago!  I guess certain body types have an issue as do very tall people.  Don't stress out about it....like I did....you can try the outside test seat. Good luck and have a great time!



The seats were never changed.  It was just that the over the shoulder restraint was modified so that you would still get the three clicks without it having to come down as far.


----------



## disneygal55

Thanks Damo!  You are such a fountain of "Universal" knowledge LOL.


----------



## Leucky

Hi Sarah,
I had almost your exact measurements and I fit on all seats of FJ.  Its a blast.  This year I should have an easier time since Ive lost 40 lbs.  Also hope to have some pictures that I will not cringe at when I see.  Good luck and dont worry you will fit!!


----------



## Sarahjp7

Leucky said:


> Hi Sarah,
> I had almost your exact measurements and I fit on all seats of FJ.  Its a blast.  This year I should have an easier time since Ive lost 40 lbs.  Also hope to have some pictures that I will not cringe at when I see.  Good luck and dont worry you will fit!!



Thanks very much.  I do feel better  now. I'll be back with how it goes. I think I'll still try to loose some before I go but weightless takes time. I do hope I get to ride!


----------



## Demeter04

I have a friend that has been wanting to ride this ride and has started a diet(losing about 4-5lbs a week) and we want to know the chances of her fitting. We are using a test seat for a coaster to gage it but that's the best we have.  
Our trip is 9/11

Height 5'9
Weight 300lbs
Chest 51 inches
Stomach 55 inches(down from 60 2 weeks ago)
Waist 52 inches
Thighs 26

She is wearing a size 22 pant and a men's XXL(but nearly an XL)

She had 2 clicks in April when she was a lot larger and is only an inch from clasping a roller coaster seat meant for a 53 chest, and it isn't modified.


----------



## fairyfiona

Now in the past at about 200lbs, 38G Size 18 ish I always wore jeans and a minmiser bra, to try and make things easier for me, but looking at posts, it would seem this is the wrong thing to do, I currently weight about 220, so am a bit nervous this time round, do you think I'm better with a bra that allows a bit more squashing once seated iyswim?


----------



## damo

fairyfiona said:


> Now in the past at about 200lbs, 38G Size 18 ish I always wore jeans and a minmiser bra, to try and make things easier for me, but looking at posts, it would seem this is the wrong thing to do, I currently weight about 220, so am a bit nervous this time round, do you think I'm better with a bra that allows a bit more squashing once seated iyswim?



Yup, embrace the squishing!!!!


----------



## Sarahjp7

Okay, my trip is 10 days away and I'm hoping I fit. My measurements are 48" Bust, and 49" hips and waist. Think I'm good or no? Just wanted a final opinion.


----------



## damo

Sarahjp7 said:


> Okay, my trip is 10 days away and I'm hoping I fit. My measurements are 48" Bust, and 49" hips and waist. Think I'm good or no? Just wanted a final opinion.



Sounds like you should be fine.  Make sure you take people's advice and wear stretchy clothes that will let your body conform to the seats.  So don't wear jean shorts or anything like that.


----------



## Demeter04

Okay my friend is now wearing an XL women's shirt and an 18W pant. She can get into a ride that says if you have measurements over 53 inches you will not fit. She can even clasp it herself now(a little effort is needed). She should be okay, I think. She has a pair of loose capris and a loose shirt. *fingers crossed* last week and I am nervous for her but I think she has it.


----------



## Sarahjp7

Hey, just wanted to say I went on the FJ. No problems and had a great time. Didn't even get pulled out of line to check. It was great!


----------



## damo

Sarahjp7 said:


> Hey, just wanted to say I went on the FJ. No problems and had a great time. Didn't even get pulled out of line to check. It was great!



Yay Sarah!!!!


----------



## macraven

_great news sarah!_


----------



## florita

Hi all!
The fiancé and I are coming to Florida next week and he's just surprised me by buying universal tickets seeing as I've been a HP fan since I was 12 years old. It's the sweetest gift, really, but of course anxiety has set in. Obviously my fiancé knows what I look like, but he himself is quite a normal size - 5'10" and about 180 pounds, and he never has to worry about fitting into things. 
Myself, I'm about 5'1" and about 200-210 pounds, carrying most of the weight in the chest, stomach and hips/thighs; less so in the butt and legs, hourglass shaped. I usually wear about size 16, though it varies by store. Anyone with similar "stats" have any idea if I'll fit? As I said, I know my fiance knows what I look like, but still, I'd obviously be mortified being sent away for being too fat in front of him.


----------



## disneygal55

Florita, I had the same exact fear before I first rode Forbidden Journey when it first opened. I had visions of my husband, 2 sons and their girlfriends watching as I was told that I couldn't ride! I'm 5'4" and usually wear a 16 and had no problem fitting in the seat. I do always sit in the seats (1st or 4th) at the ends of the group of four though as they are bigger. They also have some trial seats in front of the ride entrance but I didn't even bother. Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## florita

^Thank you!


----------



## disneygal55

You're welcome!
From what I've read, many of those who have had problems fitting have been really tall men and men with big shoulders and large chest circumferences.


----------



## macraven

_from what i have read, agree with disneygal55.

with what you listed, sounds like you won't have any issues with the rides._


----------



## bumbershoot

florita said:


> I'm about 5'1" and about 200-210 pounds, carrying most of the weight in the chest, stomach and hips/thighs; less so in the butt and legs, hourglass shaped. I usually wear about size 16, though it varies by store. Anyone with similar "stats" have any idea if I'll fit?



I was 5'3" at 220, in a size 20+ Women's, and I fit in everything.


----------



## Anonomom

Tried forbidden journey today.  I'm in a size 24/26 pants, and didn't even come close to fitting.


----------



## macraven

_i noticed this thread started 6 years ago and 3 years ago i was the last to post in it until it was brought back to life today.

seems that the older info still has some validity.

think more info about the places a person carries their weight made the difference in 'getting the green light' for rides.


reading back in this thread, quite a few mentioned wearing loose clothes to help them fit into the ride.
tight clothes seemed to be an issue in getting the clicks in the seat for the ride._


----------



## florita

^ I found this thread on google and didn't realize how old it was until after I'd replied. Sorry for bumping it up from the graveyard! I'd read through quite a bit of it and while it seemed some who are bigger than me fit, sometimes some who are smaller than me didn't. I think you are right it is about how and where you carry the weight, as well as how tall you are. Because I'm really short I worry I'm a borderline case but the new replies have eased my mind a bit ^.^ thanks all.


----------



## macraven

In this situation even though the thread is old, the info is pretty much the same and valid 

Feel free to post here

Bumble shoot is short and she gave thorough info in the thread in the past and again recently

Read back in the thread if you needed shorter than what she is


----------



## Sarahjp7

I'm 250, hips, bust, and stomach all 50". So what do you think? Would I fit on the Forbidden Journey and the Gringotts ride?


----------



## ammag

Sarahjp7 said:


> I'm 250, hips, bust, and stomach all 50". So what do you think? Would I fit on the Forbidden Journey and the Gringotts ride?


So I fit in the ride last year (didn't ride it because my kid got scars, so not sure how comfortable  it was) that you test outside at gringotts. I was 5'7" about 260 with a G chest and stomach about 50?  Size 20 pants and I was wearing tight-ish jeans.


----------



## ammag

*scared lol


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

I am a size 16 pant and carry most of my weight in the stomach and could easily fit on forbidden journey. I fit on gringotts but it was uncomfortable the entire ride because of my thighs.


----------



## DC95

This post is for Universal Studios Hollywood, California.
Visit dates: November 17 & 18, 2016

On our first visit to HPFJ we skipped the outside test seat, stored everything from our pockets and our bags in the locker. We walked through the castle queue and arrived at the Gryffindor common room. I asked the Hogwarts student there for the alternate loading platform.  My party was directed to an elevator that took us up to a corridor with signs leading to a second elevator that took us down to the alternate loading platform on the other side of the regular moving loading area.

The alternate loading platform has a stationary ride seat for riders that need more time or have difficulty getting on a moving ride like the Haunted Mansion in Disneyland.  The Alternate loading platform allowed me the extra time to get comfortable in the seat and get the overhead harness to click 3 times.  You miss the introduction scene with Hermione Granger when using the alternate loading platform, but it is a great way to try different seating positions without the time pressure of the regular moving loading platform.

The 3rd seat from the left as you are walking toward the ride seat is taller but it was tighter on my chest than the other shorter seats. The first try I was tense and it was a tight fit around my chest, but I was able to get the 3 clicks in the 3rd seat. My stomach and thighs were both lose.

After I knew I fit, I tried all 4 seats on the regular moving loading platform and was able to relax and get the 3 clicks in every seat. If you don’t get the 3 clicks on the regular moving platform within a few seconds you will be asked to leave the ride.

Later in the evening I tried the outside test seat and was able to get the green light to come on, but it did feel tighter than the regular ride seats.

I wear a XLT shirt and 40” shorts.

Here are my dimensions using a cloth tape measure and fitted loose around me:

Male
6’1”
280 pounds
48” chest
48” stomach
43” waist
29” Thigh


----------



## angierae

florita said:


> Hi all!
> The fiancé and I are coming to Florida next week and he's just surprised me by buying universal tickets seeing as I've been a HP fan since I was 12 years old. It's the sweetest gift, really, but of course anxiety has set in. Obviously my fiancé knows what I look like, but he himself is quite a normal size - 5'10" and about 180 pounds, and he never has to worry about fitting into things.
> Myself, I'm about 5'1" and about 200-210 pounds, carrying most of the weight in the chest, stomach and hips/thighs; less so in the butt and legs, hourglass shaped. I usually wear about size 16, though it varies by store. Anyone with similar "stats" have any idea if I'll fit? As I said, I know my fiance knows what I look like, but still, I'd obviously be mortified being sent away for being too fat in front of him.



My 4'10" daughter who weighs about 180 and is mostly chest and belly fit no problem.


----------



## Melanie415

TRUE STORY:
So, I totally didn't fit the FJ Test seat without my husband pushing it down to get a green light.  I was so dissapointed but not surprised.  Defeated, I went thru the que with my 8 year old & slim husband, thinking I would just wait in the family room.  To my surprise, my husband gently guided/pushed! me toward the outside seat instead of him riding it with my son.  Before I knew what was happening (because he knew how bummed I was about not getting to ride, and not wanting to embarrass myself trying).  So, I sat there, unable to click the overhead bar over my chest... seconds ticked by... I was ready to disembark in shame when the ride attendant asked me to pull it down.  I tried, but no click .  My poor son was almost crying thinking I wouldn't fit   The ride attendant politely asked if I wanted some help.  I said yes, PLEASE!  He used one hand to make the click and OFF we went on a wonderful ride!  It was a tight squeeze but I made it!  I was so relieved and thankful.

I had rode gringotts and all other Universal rides (except RIP Ride Rocket) no problem, test seat and all.  I don't recommend riding if u don't fit but luck was on my side that day!


----------



## Anthrogeeke

I'm hoping someone who is my measurements can tell me if you successfully rode the harry potter rides at universal.   I am going to universal Hollywood with a friend's family in may and am terrified of not fitting.  

I'm 5'5 209. 47 inch chest, 42 inch wsist, 46 inch hips. I'm between a14-18 (depending on the brand).

Thanks


----------



## cleopenn

Anthrogeeke said:


> I'm hoping someone who is my measurements can tell me if you successfully rode the harry potter rides at universal.   I am going to universal Hollywood with a friend's family in may and am terrified of not fitting.
> 
> I'm 5'5 209. 47 inch chest, 42 inch wsist, 46 inch hips. I'm between a14-18 (depending on the brand).
> 
> Thanks



I have similar measurements (larger hips) and am slightly taller and heavier and I could ride everything.  Some seats were snug but I never felt uncomfortable and was no where near "too big"


----------



## Anthrogeeke

cleopenn said:


> I have similar measurements (larger hips) and am slightly taller and heavier and I could ride everything.  Some seats were snug but I never felt uncomfortable and was no where near "too big"


Thank you!


----------



## gabbyrodman

I was very similar to that size 2 years ago and was had no problems!! Good luck!


----------



## Anthrogeeke

gabbyrodman said:


> I was very similar to that size 2 years ago and was had no problems!! Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Maxie3006

I'm heading over to IOA with my boyfriend and am a bit on the 'heavier' side. 
Weight 230 approx
Chest 47
Waist 42
Hips 49
Height 5'6
A bit nervous about riding! 
Anyone with similar measurement ridden? I also have quite a large bust (E cup) bit carry my weight pretty evenly.


----------



## Anthrogeeke

Maxie3006 said:


> I'm heading over to IOA with my boyfriend and am a bit on the 'heavier' side.
> Weight 230 approx
> Chest 47
> Waist 42
> Hips 49
> Height 5'6
> A bit nervous about riding!
> Anyone with similar measurement ridden? I also have quite a large bust (E cup) bit carry my weight pretty evenly.


I was just there yesterday.  I'm 5'5 205.9, chest 46, waist 41.25, hips 47.  I'm pretty small chested (B).  I fit everything,  you should be ok, but maybe strap down the girls for forbidden Journey.


----------



## macraven

I'm thankful for all who have jumped in to share about yourselves so others can get an idea in advance, that they can fit in the ride too

Such a nice friendly group we have that are so encouraging to others


----------



## Buffy6409

Sarahjp7 said:


> I'm 250, hips, bust, and stomach all 50". So what do you think? Would I fit on the Forbidden Journey and the Gringotts ride?





ammag said:


> stomach about 50? Size 20 pants and I was wearing tight-ish jeans.


Oh boy do I feel a little better! I'm just under 50 on my chest, so hearing that both of you were fine is wonderful and really does ease my worries. Also I know this is a little old but I wanted to say thank you anyway!


----------



## Big Dan

I’m 5’10, nearly 300lb, very broad shoulder, 42” waist, slightly large belly and large legs ( big bone and muscles ).
The seat harness fit me ok, has enough room between belly and harness, it is my shoulders that cause the problem, the kind CM told me to relax and keep the arms down and with a little push, she was able to get a 3 clicked and I rode with no problem.


----------

